# Early, Miller and Seminole counties, SW Ga.



## Son

OK folks, we talked a lot on that last go round, hit 1000 post on the last thread. So, it's time to start a new one.

I like seeing those old turkey calls. Yes, the Gaskins is much like the ones we made in the 40's and 50's. A chunk of cedar was hollowed out with a drill and pocket knife. I remember it was hard to keep up with the slate and chalk, so we kept rubber bands around it when not in use.


----------



## Havana Dude

Checking in.  Gotta keep tabs on you fellers. Dog gone it if I didn't get flagged again this morning. My fault again, back been acting up, and I almost didn't go. Oh well, off to work later.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> OK folks, we talked a lot on that last go round, hit 1000 post on the last thread. So, it's time to start a new one.



Sounds like we just like to shoot the bull. This is now round three of this thread.

Saw another good buck today at work, stepped out of some young pines about 80 feet or so from us and crossed the power line we were on. This was around 9:45 or so. Not as big as last weeks buck but had a nice rack.


----------



## kmckinnie

Son,

Post a pic of the management  buck on here! I like looking at him!


----------



## Swamprat

kmckinnie said:


> Son,
> 
> Post a pic of the management  buck on here! I like looking at him!



Way my season is going I will manage any deer into the frying pan. Dang, have even thought of stopping and cutting the backstraps out of fresh road kill a few times.

Just one bad year though, it happens from time to time. Next year will be better.


----------



## stealthman52

Swampy,you almost should be paying your employer huh?,you get out in the fresh air,get to see deer,bucks at that,and the trees don't talk back.


----------



## kmckinnie

The year is not over! A lot can happen quick! Nothing wrong with fresh road kill! Some thing was used! It happens to me aswell! We got meat thus year and thats what its about! No management bucks for me! Just culls! LOLs  k


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> Swampy,you almost should be paying your employer huh?,you get out in the fresh air,get to see deer,bucks at that,and the trees don't talk back.



If when I see them I had a rifle with me. Kinda frowned on at work and most landowners don't want you shooting the deer since most are hunters themselves. Some places are even leases.


----------



## Son

Management buck pictures for KM to enjoy.


----------



## Son




----------



## kmckinnie

Thanks those will do!  Hope you get a good one next year!


----------



## Son

More management bucks
















That's enough for now.


----------



## Swamprat

Kmac....last I checked I never could taste the difference in a cull vs a 140 class deer. LOL

Bad thing about the roadkills is that they are on the main road going into town so I would be waving to half of my neighbors as well as folks I know as they are also going to work. Got standards I have to uphold. 

Just been a weird season around here for some reason. Not sure if it was lack of acorns, weather being so inconsistent or what but the bucks around the house are just half into it. Might be the abundance of does as well. Saw some chasing tracks this morning about a 1/4 mile from the house but then looked over and saw a mature doe and her two yearlings calmly grazing in my neighbors yard.


----------



## kmckinnie

Can you autograph them! They look nice! Congrads again! Thanks


----------



## Swamprat

Son, would hate to see your culls, oh wait that was in 1982. The year of the spikes. LOL


----------



## Son

In my opinion, there's no culls in bowhunting. They're all fair game if legal.
Here's a couple more culls.


----------



## kmckinnie

S R , I understand! Get your wife to cut out the straps then! LOLs
If there isthat many side the road, I'll do it!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll wear a Obama mask as I do it! Hope noone runs me over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swamprat

Obama mask will probably get you shot around here.

My wife is a school teacher so she would end up giving it away to the needy kids.

Son, agree in archery there is no such thing as a cull. Great bucks and a double congrats.


----------



## kmckinnie

Well son Kicken chicken season is on us! Where is that Wild Turkey from last year with those beards from Ol man winter! I can't remember how many beards!


----------



## Swamprat

Son don't have time to think about turks, he has to catch us some fish first for our whenever it will happen shindig. LOL


----------



## Son

Yeah, looking forward to Gobbler season. Last season, got a double beard and a triple bearded bird. The third one was just a regular ol long beard. Boy what a let down that was....lol
Believe I have enough beards to make a toupe, and enough spurs for a double necklace.


----------



## Swamprat

Here is a couple of sheds from when I hunted in Jasper County, South Carolina from the early to late 90's.

First one I hunted for 2 years, he bedded up in a 2 acre cypress bottom surrounded by 15 foot briar chocked pines with a road about 150 yards out his back door. You never could slip in on him because you just either made to much noise or he eventaully winded you. Saw him twice in two years both right at dark and marginal shots so I passed. Some moron finally shot him at night on the other side of the road in a cornfield.  

His tine length was not great but he made up for it in mass. Oh and the guy who poached it, his dad was the county judge so nothing ever came of it even though he paraded it around for several days. We even heard the gunshot from camp.

The other shed My brother shot the next year deep in a cypress swamp, he did not gain much tine length but gained mass. Was only about 14 inches inside but was a goodun.


----------



## stealthman52

I go along with Son,if you get one with a stick n strang they are all good,long as they are legal.
When Son lived at the Docs ranch,he had a 55gal barrel full of culls,I seen it.


----------



## Swamprat

Man, I am realizing how bad i am at taking pics. I look like a newborn compared to other folks on here.


----------



## Son

I ain't never been a cull hunter on purpose..It's just that culls find me. I can even go to sleep and they will wake me up. I still havn't got over passing up that 3.5 year old 10 point the last week. Big body, high rack and nice, but not enough mass yet. But wait til next year, I'll be back in there after him. Truth is, I already had my  two bucks, so couldn't legally shoot him.

I think this is him


----------



## Son

Going thru my rack stash, I came upon a rack from 97 that has the same characteristics of the buck I got this past season. Same block of woods, just different years. Looks like the genetics are staying around.
Here's the difference we can see in years of age. The smaller rack came from a 3 year old with good body size. The larger rack is from this past seasons buck, 6.5 years old. Age does make a difference.






Closeup


----------



## Son

Here's a picture of the smaller buck, looking to your right. The one with me in a striped shirt.


----------



## stealthman52

striped shirt?,where was you going? to the supper club?,or the donalsonville jook joint?


----------



## Son

You know me, I'm liable to wear anything gun hunting. Loud clothes makes em stop and look long enough for a shot.
Don't believe you were in the club when I killed a ten point, wearing a light blue shirt with a camo tie. I wore the tie just to mess with the guys, and it turned out to be a lucky tie. It's the tie Bill Wadsworth gave me at River Ranch Acres at a Game Commission workshop for Bowhunter Education.

Stealth, Noticed our friend Dan Perez has been on the Outdoor Channel a lot lately. Looks like he's doing OK.


----------



## stealthman52

Yep,he is doing okfine,Bear is sponsoring his whitetail properties tv show,so now he is shooting a Bear bow.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Class Acts*

Enjoyed the show.

LOL, all the crap we mentioned about big crowds definatley happened to us. 

Wife got beer down her back
We had a Reba "wantabe" behind us
A gal in front of got P.O'd at her boyfriend(funny)
People standing in front of us (I hate that)

But overall we really enjoyed it. Did not, or rather could not get out of bed this morning, out too late


----------



## Son

Glad to see you survived. You mentioned the exact reasons I don't go to crowds like that. I don't have the temperament for such.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,its all good,just got to maintain,lol,but I agree with Son,better for me to stay away if possible.


----------



## Swamprat

I tell you, Reba at the age of 107 with her store bought taters is still a hot looking woman.


----------



## Swamprat

Great day today....first time in awhile that you did not need a jacket. Long sleeves worked great mid-day.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamprat said:


> I tell you, Reba at the age of 107 with her store bought taters is still a hot looking woman.



Yea...........Reba got it going on!!!!


----------



## Havana Dude

oh yea, still hunting season.............had a doe eating corn at my feeder here at the house at straight up noon. Went this afternoon to the swamp...............nothing in 2 stands, another fella saw a couple does at dark.


----------



## Son

Beautiful day, shirtsleeves.  On the way home from Wally World tonight, just up from the house, an 8 point tried to run out in front of us. Just past him, another deer turned back into the woods. They were moving good after dark. I see that big buck has been in my backyard again, saw his tracks today when pruning fruit trees. I have fence wire around my smaller trees to keep him from rubbing em. he's killed a couple trees for me already.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,you still go the Walmart in bama?,or you running to Bainbridgey


----------



## Son

I go to the Bainbridge Wally, they have better looking immigrants running around there. But last night the Democrap crowd had the place under their control.


----------



## Havana Dude

Try wally world in Tally!! hehehe, ya'll will love yours after that. I will go to the Bainbridge one over any of ours in tally. I'm sort of in the middle, but the drive to Bainbridge is much nicer, and the folks are more friendly in Bain.

Went this morning, guess they are locked down again. Absolutely beautiful morning to be in the woods, just no critters............well 3 hens, big deal.


----------



## Havana Dude

*One of our stands*

This is one of our stands. It's affectionately knowns as #3

Both my kids killed their first deer ( bucks ) out of this stand. The irony of that is, in 20 years of hunting here, I have never killed a deer out of it.........And I built it!!!!

Poor quality phone pic is all I got.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,not bad for a phone pic


----------



## Son

Pulled two popups and did some scouting today. I know where I would like to be sitting next season. That is, if they don't come in and cut. 74 pictures on the trail cam. mostly does and small bucks, one nice eight.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Funny story-telling on myself*

Gonna tell on myself here. Kind of one of those "had to be there" stories, but ya'll should get a kick out of it.

I hunted for many years with a Mohawk 600, .243. I convinced myself I needed a bigger rifle. So a buddy needed the money, and I bought his Remington 30-06, PUMP, and he had see through mounts, and a fairly decent scope. Any way, in the pic here, what I have added is where this stand used to be before I tore it down and built this one. They were 3x3, with roof, nailed to the tree. One morning, I kept hearing something walking behind me, and would slowly turn my head one way, then the other........nothing!! This went on for several minutes, and I finally wrote it off to it being a squirrell. A few minutes later, it sounded very close now (see yellow X ) Approximately 10 feet. I could see it was a deer now as it finally came out from behind that big tree. At the time, 1" spikes were legal, and we shot legal bucks. I got the gun up slowly, got turnt around, and God only knows what I was aiming at Shooting almost straight down. I missed the dog gone deer!!! He wheeled around, getting out of dodge, and I emptied the clip on him!!! As far as I know, he's still running!!  5 shots!!! My buddy, the one that just died, came down there all excited, saying man you got em stacked up like chord wood don't ya?  Well I had to tell him the story, and we bout busted a gut laughing about it. Fond memory.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> Pulled two popups and did some scouting today. I know where I would like to be sitting next season. That is, if they don't come in and cut. 74 pictures on the trail cam. mostly does and small bucks, one nice eight.



Son, do you brush in those popups or just do the best you can to conceal in a natural setting?


----------



## Swamprat

Just got back from helping my BIL drag out a buck he shot this evening. 8 point with two kickers, 16 1/2" inside - 18" out. Nice mature buck for our area.

Went this morning and it was foggy. Saw a 4 point at 6:55, doe and yearling at 7:20, a large bodied deer at 7:30 but when I put my scope on it all I could see was just fog but could see it's outline with my eyes at 80 yards. The fog is magnified in a scope making it useless. At 8:15 saw a small buck, not sure if it was a 4 or 6 but not a shooter. No telling what walked by me in the fog just past my vision.

Fog lifted around 9 and it got warm quick, was 76 at my place. My oldest daughter was even out in her bathing suit getting a tan mid day. Did some chores around the house, felt good to be in a t-shirt outside for a change.


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> Son, do you brush in those popups or just do the best you can to conceal in a natural setting?



Not sure if he still has it but Son had one that was faded to almost a orange color and if I recall it was not brushed in but that might have been for turkey season. 

The buck my BIL shot this evening was out of a popup that has been out for two seasons but is placed in a patch of vegatation where all you can see of it is the roof and the shooting windows and if you were not looking for it would probably pass right on by.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,I gave Son a Ameristep Outhouse that faded orange,he painted and he usually brushes them in,best I remember.


----------



## Son

That orange one belonged to Stealth, I left it orange one season so the members could find it.
Second season, I was shaking two cans of paint and spraying the darn thing to sort of camo it. After some time of making such noise, I looked around and here came four bucks walking up. It was bow season. I slipped inside and took up the bow, but a spike spotted the blind, or smelled the paint and blew the whole thing. The last buck in line was a hoss, and was the one I had my eye on. Few days later, decided to stop by and paint some more. After about ten minutes of spraying and shaking cans, looked around and saw a big gobbler watching me. I could be onto something here...
I've done the blinds both ways, brushed and not. Brushed in works better according to deer behavior I've witnessed. This year, my blinds were inset in gallberry bushes. Also had bushes tied and draped over the tops. Cut just enough bushes to allow shots out the windows. Saw a lot of deer, and none appeared to notice me. In fact, had one pawing a scrape just about ten yards away one day. One of my eight points was shot from a blind. 2 does from a blind. No telling what went by when I was napping... lol


----------



## stealthman52

I reckon they work if they are done right,all I have ever seen out of em is doe's,maybe i was napping,lol.


----------



## Son

Accordfing to the weather channel, we're suppose to have possibilities of rain all week. It's already started here at Lake Seminole, right at dark it began sprinkling Guess i get the week off from outdoor honey do's. Wish it was with pay.
Hey T-Bone, I've found a new spot for ya for next deer season. Found it yesterday and the bucks have torn the place up this past season. Best yet, nobody hunted anywhere near there.  We'll get a blind in there.


----------



## Swamprat

Is everybody all right.....we got dead for a day.

Lots of rain late last night into mid morning today. Suppose to get some more off and on all this week.


----------



## Son

Just a muggy day, and I've stayed in. Needed the rest anyway. Had shake and bake venison backstrap for supper. Along with mashed taters, steamed cabbage and broccoli with homemade bread. The shake and bake works pretty good, I mix a little pancake mix in with it to give a better taste. Just something I tried to keep off the cooking oil a bit.


----------



## Swamprat

Never tried the Shake N Bake with pancake mix, but have used a Montreal type steak seasoning rub on straps and it worked pretty good. 

Rubbed them down, wrapped them in bacon and put them on the smoker for 3-4 hours.

We rarely use any oil for cooking and if we do it is olive oil. Even though I love fried foods as I have gotten older I realize that it is not good for you and The less my daughters eat fried stuff the better off they will be in the long run. I want them married but not to Col. Sanders the III. LOL


----------



## Havana Dude

Hunted this afternoon, saw one doe just before dark. A buddy saw 3 does at 4:20, and a hog, he said was running wide open.


----------



## Son

When does the Fl season end?


----------



## talisman

I think the middle of this month on private land


----------



## Havana Dude

talisman said:


> I think the middle of this month on private land



Yea, February 20. Then a week of blackpowder 

Went this morning, zipped, and a buddy zipped as well. Woods felt dead again, few birds, a couple squirrels.

I would be happy with a Jan 31 or so end date, with it opening on Thanksgiving day, and get rid of the 2 week break. But they are WAY smarter than me

Bout have to put a brick in my pocket to keep from blowing away outside this afternoon  Well, not really, spare tire holds you down pretty good


----------



## Son

Talk about some messed up weather, looks like we're going to have some for awhile now. Look at the forecast for next week too.
Oh how I wish our Ga season would start two weeks later and go to Jan 31st. That alone would help beat some of the heat and skeeters. And, It would allow me a couple more weeks to get that big one. That is, if I didn't get my two bucks before the 15th,  like last season.
I have a feeling, my club members are going to request a limit of one bullet for me next season, and legal bucks to be 16 points or better.
Wonder if they'll let me carry more bullets for hogs.


----------



## Swamprat

Here is a pic of the buck my BIL got last weekend. Good buck for our area.

Yep bunch of wet weather coming in this evening and will be with us off and on for a few days.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,thats a nice in,he looks to be a 2.5-3yr older


----------



## Swamprat

Body and antler wise compared to other bucks that are 2.5-3.5 we think he is maybe 4.5 but could very well be wrong. On this property a wide antler gene pops up from time to time but most harvested are narrow racked and tall, this one was 16.5" inside. 

He appeared to be the one rubbing on 6 to 8" oaks or at least that is the thinking. During the rut you never know what will drag in on a property.


----------



## Son

I've seen some good bucks come out of the panhandle of Fl over the years.


----------



## Swamprat

The lease I was on last year till I got snowballed from out of town hunters has had a 143" and several 130" bucks taken off of it. A 155" buck was killed bout half mile away and was seen on the property a few times during the rut.

In that area we can grow them....kinda like Son's place. Great genetics but then you travel a few miles South of there towards my house and a 120" buck is a stud. Go another few miles to the E, S or West of me and a 100-110" buck is a outstanding animal for that area but once in awhile you will have a 130-140" buck pop up.

Every place I have hunted I try to hunt or harvest a buck that is bigger than what the average buck is for a certain area. It could be that the avg is 100" so I try for something bigger than that but I will also harvest any mature buck regardless of antler size. A 4.5 or older buck is a crafty opponent.


----------



## Havana Dude

SR, that is a nice buck!!


----------



## Son

I kinda jumped the gun this past season and killed a 2.5 year old 8 point. But you gotta understand, I had missed most of the season due to surgery and I had cabin fever. Cabin fever makes one think antlers look larger than they are. He had pretty ears though. After that I had the dicipline to hold the trigger finger and passed about 16 bucks before the big 8 came along. After taking my two bucks, I continued to hunt for a couple does. Passed up a nice 3.5 year old ten point with a high rack. Boy was he lucky it was me. I had been hunting that buck cause on camera he looked much older. Next season he should have more mass, he already had a big body. Last week, I scouted his home area out, and found a new spot for a setup. All I need now is a couple bullets before the season opens.

I think this is him


----------



## Son

I'll also be hunting this big fellow. This is an old picture season before this last, when he had point broken off from fighting. Believe somebody got a picture of him this past season, but I didn't hunt over there. I think he's still there.


----------



## Son

A picture of the above buck, the year before, same block.


----------



## Swamprat

Man....getting the rain off and on for the last few hours. The dirt road ought to be a mess as I go to work in the morning.


----------



## Son

We've already had  a couple hard rains come thru here at Lake Seminole. Radar shows more coming.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,keep it tween the ditches,you guys know you need the rain,to water them turkeys make em grow


----------



## Son

OK, rains gone, ya'll get out there and get er done. Bet there's some clean animals in the woods now. The thunder shook my entire house when the major storms came through around midnight. Glad to get the rain, but can imagine what it's doing to our roads in the hunting woods cause they're logging.


----------



## Swamprat

I guess the bright side to the logging is that it will open some areas for browse and maybe give you all a few landings to plant. Hope you all didn't have a permanent stands in the area or somebody forgot to take theirs down.

I imagine this wet weather isn't helping the cause as far as decent roads, the feller bunchers, skidders and log trucks can destroy a road pretty quick.

Only about 44 when I got home but the 15 mph wind made it down right airish. Saw several does and a small buck feeding on the way home right before dark. 

The rain is coming....ought to be a little soggy the next few days.


----------



## stealthman52

Friend of mine is in Miss veying,said it never got over 39° today.
You can tell Son loves them loggers.....I think they do his place every year


----------



## Son

They're only cutting around the many ponds dotting the area. It's still going to be good and thick in most of the area. Good browse, and it's going to be a better bedding area when those little pines get going.


----------



## Havana Dude

Can't win for losing. The good: sold a truck this evening I've been trying to sell for quite a while. Some of that WAS going to go for trying to hunt another place next year. The Bad: Got in my truck after work to come home, and it would not crank. Turns over great, does not even try to fire. Suspect fuel pump. Having her towed tomorrow to the mechanic. 

I suspect the weather will not be all that good tomorrow for hunting. I have to help cook a boat load of chili for my sons senior class, proceeds to help offset costs of senior trip. No truck anyway, all I got extra is a car Oh well, grateful to have the extra wheels.


----------



## Son

Fuel pump in gas tank + Sorry-10 to the GM Dealer = 850 bucks.
I'm on my third one now, truck's 10 years old. In the old days, fuel pump worked off the cam shaft. When it quit, I would buy an electric one and mount it on the frame. Not anymore.
Four or five front hub assemblys, I've lost count.
You have my sympathy.
The unreliabilty of todays vehicles is why I keep the old jeep. It gets me around when the other truck is down.
Not a jet, but it goes


----------



## Havana Dude

Son, I hear ya. I have to keep an extra vehicle around. Wifes suburban is the newest ride we have(03), and this car is an 03 as well. The other 2 are son's truck, a 96 Chev., and my 98 Chev. I have to say, I hate it when something tears up, but it's alot cheaper than a 600/mo. payment. I average about 500/year, on the 2 Chevys for repairs. The truck I sold tonight is a 90  Ford 4x4, I bought brand new off the lot(only new truck I ever had). IN 20 years, probably spent less than 2 grand on repairs, batteries etc. Heck, the battery in it now is 7 years old!!


----------



## stealthman52

HD,you got that right about payments,I do not want them,so I drive a S10 like Son,its 02,and still cheaper to fix em and go on.
Mine quit like that on me about 3 weeks ago,turned out it was distributor & rotor,got wet somehow after a hard rain here at work,same thing,had to have a rollback take it to dealer,$60 for parts,180 for labor.
Son's right todays vehicles are engineered to fail,hoping you will trade it in for a new one,keep them yanks building up North.
Its called longevity engineering on parts,they make parts to last a certain time period,that way more parts are needed keeping the need for them.


----------



## Havana Dude

Stealth, I agree. I have always said, they have the technology to build a tire that would last the life of the car(normal wear and tear), but we'll never see it. I have a bad feeling it is the fuel pump. All my Chevy's have had to have one, this is the last one. I have no beef with Chevy however. It has been a good truck. I buy all used stuff, and have had good results so far. I would buy another tomorrow if I had to. The prices they ask for these new rides is astounding. 0% interest and 3000 off still gets you a 5-600 payment on most trucks of any worth. Not gonna happen here.

A fella at work yesterday, after seeing mine would not crank, said, you might as well go and trade it in on a new one. Yea right, 5-600 repair, or 5-600 month payment. Hmmmmm, think I'll go with the repair.


----------



## golffreak

Nothing like not having a car payment...


----------



## talisman

Yeah i got a new truck in 09 and it is sure nice to have but HD is right these payments are no fun. I sold a 2000 model after putting a few thounsand dollars in it and it had 130,000 miles on it and i go alot and was tired of it breaking. The last thing that broke was fuel pump and it was $850.00


----------



## Son

To check the fuel pump, you can push in on the valve on the fuel rail to see it it's holding pressure. Or take lose the filter, turn the key and see if it's pumping.
The vehicle industry makes more money off parts than they do selling a vehicle. Most parts are now being made in china for my vehicle. They don't last, bad metal or no grease in em. Anyway you can't check cause everything is sealed. Change out and throw away, nothing is repaired by the mechanic anymore. Anyway, with the economy being as it is, I've decided to patch and repair and let em stick those plastic high priced vehicles that are designed to implode, where the sun don't shine. Our country needs get back it's industry where quality control is a focus of pride. Pay attention, Many products made overseas have gotten smart and noticed many of us not buying cause we check labels. So now, they have either left the "Made in China" off, or hidden it by other means. None of those countries are our friends. Buying their fake friendship or talking to them means nothing if our money stops going over there. The only thing they understand is "Pure Power". And I believe that's what it's going to come down to before it's over. Better get an old backup vehicle or bicycle and be prepared.


----------



## Swamprat

40 degrees and rain.....nice.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,now that is nice,you just find it?


----------



## Swamprat

I found it several years ago while locating a spring run. It was a sandy run and it was summer so I was working it barefoot. I stepped down in the sand about a 1/4 mile from the main boil and felt something hard/rocklike so I dredged it up with my toes.

Never have found one before and to me it looks like a fake because it just seems to perfect. I am far from the expert but I can say the rock is millions of years old but might have been made in China 10 years ago for all I know. LOL


----------



## Son

Looks more like a club than an axe.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Looks more like a club than an axe.



I figured it for being a club type tool, could have been ceremonial or such. Who knows cause I sure don't.

When I had the rare occasion to work around the phosphate pits outside of Bartow I was in hog heaven. Shark teeth, petrified wood, old turtle scoots, etc. I could spend a lifetime out there and never get bored looking.


----------



## Son

Axe would have a bit end on it, sharpened.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Axe would have a bit end on it, sharpened.



Yep, my brother found one in Georgia and at first he thought it was a hide scraper but it did not fit well in your hand so we then assumed it was a axe head.

It would seem that with me working outside nearly every day in some pretty rural areas I would find a bunch of stuff but that is hardly the case. I am probably to focused on the deer and turkey sign. Most stuff I find is while hunting.

Neatest thing I ever did find was three awls or punches made out of bone. They were all in a five foot area with a bunch of flint and pottery pieces. Sad to say they got stolen from me.


----------



## stealthman52

exactly,if you show it,you can lose it,just ask Son how many times they broke in on him when he lived in tampa,they got a bunch of his replicas one time,that wise ole rascal made duplicates out of hydracal,then colored em wit tea bags and such,you better get up early to fool him on that subject........I guarantee


----------



## Havana Dude

FYI- 75 gallons of chili will feed 800 people. Nuff said  Gadsden county may have a methane problem come morning


----------



## Son

Going to compete with the flatuating cows are ya?


----------



## oldways

I wanted to tell you boys this is the best forum on the whole board to me, ya'll just talk about huntin and being in the woods. No p'ing contests or cuttin on each other. Keep up the good work. Oh yeah it might have something to do with because, I live in Whigham Ga and Hunt lake Seminole and Mayhaw wma all the time. Any how let me drop out just wanted to tell ya'll, I enjoy reading your threads and thanks..


----------



## Havana Dude

oldways, this is how the board ran years ago before GON took it over. This is not a crack on GON, just a fact. No need to leave, stay in here and chat it up.


----------



## talisman

The bull does get deep sometime but it is a good place to chat


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> FYI- 75 gallons of chili will feed 800 people. Nuff said  Gadsden county may have a methane problem come morning



I bet you every store within a 15 mile radius of Havanna ran out of toilet paper last night.

So did you cook the stuff in 55 gallon drums or what. I am sure it was good though and hope you all raised some money.


----------



## Nicodemus

75 gallons of chili is enough to drown a hog in, or make me die sho-nuff happy!   How do you cook that much at one time?


----------



## Swamprat

oldways said:


> I wanted to tell you boys this is the best forum on the whole board to me, ya'll just talk about huntin and being in the woods. No p'ing contests or cuttin on each other. Keep up the good work. Oh yeah it might have something to do with because, I live in Whigham Ga and Hunt lake Seminole and Mayhaw wma all the time. Any how let me drop out just wanted to tell ya'll, I enjoy reading your threads and thanks..



Thanks oldways....we have a good time on this particular forum. Stick around a post up from time to time. 

We generally save the p'ing contest for the deer hunting section. But HD is right, we kinda run this section like how it use to be back in the day. We all rib each other from time to time but it is all in good fun.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamp, luckily our supply here at the house was good, but not sure about the surrounding stores

Nic, we had about 10 pots, from 5 gallons to about 20 gallons. All totalling about 80 gallon(pot sizes). Only 5 cookers, so we had to do half, set aside, do other half, deliver the last half(hot) to be distributed, and re-set up at the site to get the other hot again. Started about 9 and we were ready to go by 3:30. The fella that was ram rodding has done it for several years, so he pretty much had it down pat. 
I'm not sure how much was raised, after paying for supplies, but 800 tickets sold for 5 bucks a pop. Probably 90 % showed up to pickup their chili dinner. Good thing it was a pre-sale type deal, because about the time people were to start picking food up, the rain set in, and it was pretty cool out there.


----------



## Son

Just to set the record straight, I never contribute to any Bull on this thread..   lol

I like to see old pictures of hunts from years ago. Here's one of mine. Alabama..


----------



## Son

Don't mean to "hog" the thread, but did I ever post this picture of one of my bowhunts on St Vincent Island? The hog dressed 212.


----------



## Son

Best Alabama buck I have taken. He weighed right at 200 pounds. Those G-2's are over 12 inches long, brows go about 7 inches. 23.50 inch main beams.  The picture doesn't do him justice cause the land was unlevel and his body is all bunched up. Had to take the picture on timer with the camera sitting on the ground.


----------



## Son

I know ya'll have some old pictures, dig em out. That's Bruce on the left with one of his biggest. Alabama. What was odd about Bruces buck is, he missed him about four times standing still. He finally hit him on the second clip of bullets. Must have meant to be. I had seen that ol buck a couple times that week, but could never get a clear shot. The eight point I'm holding, stepped out in front of me at about ten yards head on. I heard him coming through the brush and was ready. Might say he was looking right into the scope when I pulled the trigger. That's one of my old game warden buddies on the tractor, putting in food plots before the season.


----------



## Swamprat

Son...with that you and Bruce pic looks like you shot straight into the neck or put him down but not killed and finished with a knife.

Looks like Bruce got a nice buck, tall and wide. Me ain't much for pictures which as I get older realize it was a shame not to take them.


----------



## Swamprat

Here is one...early 90's in SC...first "racked" buck I ever shot plus one of the few with me and the deer. Actually two stories behind this one, longest shot I ever took on a deer right around 260-270 yards and when I kneeled down for a somewhat free hand rest it was still a wobbly sight picture. Ripped the binocs off and layed them straight up and went prone with the rifle between the eyepieces. Deer was on a road next to a powerline. 

I shot and saw him stumble and knew he was dead. Got my brother and future BIL to help me get him, by then it was dark and I got us looking one pole South of where he was when shot. We ain't finding squat and I knew I hit him solid so I suggest we go up one pole and sure enough we find blood and finally him about 10 feet inside the woods off the power line. He went maybe 25 yards before he piled. Got both lungs. First buck I ever mounted even though he ain't huge he was my first "good one".

Yep, my hair was redder back then and I did not like getting it cut. Notice the old military jacket. the original mossy oak pants and cheap ol rubber boots. The hat was a old Outdoor Life my dad got when he renewed his subscription and gave it to me. That was my lucky hat and after the first buck like this I killed several more and a pile of does wearing it till it fell apart.

I will say this and it is true, once you kill your first decent buck it is easier after that. Maybe not easier per se but you know what to look for.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,thats a lot of chili,hope it was an outside thang,cause if some of em off early,game wardens might of thought yall were firehuntin,lol.


----------



## Son

Nice buck, Nothing makes an old picture better than a story to go with it. And yes, I did shoot that buck straight in the neck. He was facing me when he stopped and it seemed like the rifle was almost touching his neck. I've shot a more than a few bucks that close, both gun and bow. When I was young, I could be next to a deer before he knew it. Or standing in a crowd of does before they realized I was there. I proved it to a stepson once in Citrus Management area. An Uncle once told me that when a deer first spot ya, bend down and run straight to em and they will stand until you're close. He was right. If they spot ya, and there's no room to run, duck down and be less identifiable. Curiosity will often give you time for a good shot. Many years of bowhunting was a plus for me, and I'll always believe. 'Being a good bowhunter, will make you a better woodsman and gun hunter. I wish we had the amount of deer back in my old bowhunting days, that we have today. I could have really gone through some arrows.

Here's a picture from the 60's. My friend (the larger fellow) James Haislop (Mr. America in 1968) called my bluff on hunting rabbits with a bow. This day I took him and his brother-in-law to show him how it was done. I killed all but one of these rabbits. I'm the very thin fellow on the right.
Marsh rabbits, and my bow is a Bear Kodiak Magnum at 55 #


----------



## Swamprat

Son, great pile of rabbits. When I first got a bow I was around 14 and back then did not know of anyone who hunted with one. My dad and his friends plyed and gun hunted the woods of Ocala and Richloam with a occasional trip up to Gulf Hammock so that is what I knew at that time.

So basically I just roamed the orange groves around the house which was a few thousand acres and shot at both cotton tails and marsh rabbits along with the occasional quail or dove on the ground. I learned myself the hardway so that is probably why I am so stuck in my ways. It probably took me 60 arrows before I nailed my first rabbit and maybe twenty more after that for the second but I kept practicing and it finally came much easier.

I do agree that bowhunting will make you a better all around hunter. Just getting deer close while using a bow and keeping them around without spooking was the goal at that time and at that time we were using Baker type stands which we had no clue as to really what to do with them and if you got 8 feet up above the ground you thought you were chicken in a biscuit.


----------



## Son

Shot my first rabbit with a bow 60 years ago, It was a cottontail in my Grandmothers cow pasture. The rabbit jumped and ran. I took a snapshot and got it. As the rabbit jumped around, I shot the other two arrows and missed it completely. Good thing the first was a good hit. I immediately cleaned the rabbit, took it to the house and Grandma fried it. We sat there and ate most of it at one sitting. Back in the day, if anything wild came into the yard that was worth eating, it didn't make it out of the yard. It went into the pot or pan. Never will forget the first duck I shot with a bow. It was about a 30 yard shot as the duck was on a mudbar preening it's feathers. Put an arrow through it, and that duck flew up in the tallest of liveoaks. Finally he fell out with the arrow still in him. The bow was a fiberglass longbow, my first store bought bow. Took it home, and it was the first and only thing Grandma didn't want to cook. We gave it to some neighbors. Wish things were still as simple as they were back in those days.


----------



## miller

Havana Dude said:


> Swamp, luckily our supply here at the house was good, but not sure about the surrounding stores
> 
> Nic, we had about 10 pots, from 5 gallons to about 20 gallons. All totalling about 80 gallon(pot sizes). Only 5 cookers, so we had to do half, set aside, do other half, deliver the last half(hot) to be distributed, and re-set up at the site to get the other hot again. Started about 9 and we were ready to go by 3:30. The fella that was ram rodding has done it for several years, so he pretty much had it down pat.
> I'm not sure how much was raised, after paying for supplies, but 800 tickets sold for 5 bucks a pop. Probably 90 % showed up to pickup their chili dinner. Good thing it was a pre-sale type deal, because about the time people were to start picking food up, the rain set in, and it was pretty cool out there.



HD it was good, me, my wife and kids ate it. Hope you all made some money. And I hope those kids have a good time out west.
When I was  a senior we sold chicken and rice, thanks to my Mom I got $'s back and bought two new baitcaters and rods. My mom wasn't trilled but oh well!  Priorities!


----------



## Swamprat

miller said:


> When I was  a senior we sold chicken and rice, thanks to my Mom I got $'s back and bought two new baitcaters and rods. My mom wasn't trilled but oh well!  Priorities!



You probably got more use and memories out of the baitcasters and rods than a senior trip would offer.

Our Senior trip was to NYC....no thanks. To many folks for my liking. I stuck around home and was probably fishing or hunting hogs.


----------



## Havana Dude

His class is going to Colorado skiing. Small school, small class, and they are all fairly close friends. I did not go on mine either. My class went to Disney World, no thanks on that one as well.


----------



## Havana Dude

miller said:


> HD it was good, me, my wife and kids ate it. Hope you all made some money. And I hope those kids have a good time out west.
> When I was  a senior we sold chicken and rice, thanks to my Mom I got $'s back and bought two new baitcaters and rods. My mom wasn't trilled but oh well!  Priorities!



Glad you all enjoyed. Have not heard of anyone getting sick off it so thats good


----------



## Son

Glad they didn't have Senior trips when I was going to school. I wouldn't have gone anyway. Unless it was fishing or hunting.


----------



## Son

Old nastalgic picture

A Sgt Gamewarden friend with a five point killed by the Major on a muzzleloader hunt in the Citrus Management Area of Florida. The only time we hunted together on a muzzleloader hunt. The buck had an arrow still stuck in him from the preceeding archery season.


----------



## Son

Here's an old Alabama picture


----------



## Son

Long gone, old SW Ga deer camp in Miller Co.


----------



## Son

More Ga nastalgia


----------



## Swamprat

That last buck has some mass for sure.....

Just got back from PCB, my oldest daughter wanted to see "The Rite" so since it was a dreary, chilly day I said why not. Not to bad of a movie.

You could tell the out of towners at Pier Park, they were the ones wearing shorts. 45 degrees and shorts does not compute in my brain.

HD....your son will love Colorado. I went their a few years back for a family vacation/ski trip. The scenery is awesome to say the least. Makes the mountains  in NC seem like foothills. We were over in the Keystone area about a hour or so West of Denver. Would like to go back during the summer for rafting and fly fishing and see what the mountains look like without I don't know how many feet of snow but it was a pile.


----------



## miller

Havana Dude said:


> His class is going to Colorado skiing. Small school, small class, and they are all fairly close friends. I did not go on mine either. My class went to Disney World, no thanks on that one as well.



Yep '95 we went to Crested Butte(sp). He will have a good time!


----------



## Havana Dude

He's been a few times. Wifes parents lived there for quite a while. We visited several times. Never went skiing though. I don't care to. Yea, he should have fun. A buddy of mine once told me there was no way the Rockies were prettier than the Smokeys. Well, the way I feel about it, you just cannot compare the 2. They both have their own beauty in my mind. The West is beautiful.  Most of the rockies keep snow year round in the higher elevations.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Son, you asked for it*

Like I said, I don't have many pics from way back of deer hunting. I'm throwing in some other stuff for filler. 

One is a 6 point I killed in the forest running dogs. Another is a spike running dogs. Late 80's. A spike my Dad killed, mid 80's.

Pic of kid in snow is me about 1971 in Tallahassee. Pic of Me and my son in about 95, in Colorado, in June. Notice the snow bank behind me. it was easy 10' where they had plowed the road.

And the other pic is the bou after getting into Moms chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Alabama Hunt Camp*

This pic is of our (cousin and uncles) hunt camp in Alabama(Perry county). About 1990 or so. I don't think we saw a deer but had a blast. It was/is the old smoke house from when my Dad was a kid. The old home place is behind who ever took this pic. It's where my Dad grew up.


----------



## Havana Dude

*My buddy*

Here is a pic, about the only pic I have, of my buddy Ricky, who died this past September. He is on the right. RIP Bro.


----------



## stealthman52

thanks for sharing HD,I know you miss him,lost my hunt buddy,my dad in 2007,its not the same,but I still hunt,and usually think of dad when I am in tree,thanking him for taking me with him,when I was only in third grade.I remember dad coming to elementary school to get me out early on friday so we could get on up to camp,don't blink,time flies by.


----------



## Havana Dude

Stealthman, you are so right. I've done said it before, but this has been a weird season for me. I miss the ol boy everyday. It's also been one of my best seasons ever, and I really wish he was here to share it with.

Found another pic I scanned. This is how I rolled in about 88. I bought this boat new, and still have it, runs like a champ. 88 Tracker with my 84 Toyota. I sure did love that truck too. Had all kinds of fun in that thing


----------



## stealthman52

Thinking about selling my boat,don't use it enough,Ranger Ghost 169,Etec 90,if someone has the cash I might,lol.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Catfish and Alabama*

Catfish from 75 or so. Alabama hunt camp again, late 70's, maybe early 80's, can't remember exactly.That is me and my Dad , me right, Dad left, and my uncle Demp behind him with the turkey fan. Dad did kill a turkey that trip if I remember right. That is my sister in the catfish pic. If you look close, I think you can see a scab on her nose. I had pushed her on a wagon, down a hill, and the wagon turned over and tumped her out. Got my tail tore up for that one


----------



## Havana Dude

Stealth, when you sell the ranger, you need to but my pontoon!!


----------



## talisman

Well went up to hunting leases yesterday to get some stands and secure my camper. I can tell there is some water up that way its all in the fields and spring creek was full. Check cameras but most had dead batteries but did get one good buck ( pic attached ) that we had during the season on camera and didnt shoot. He will be a dang good one next year


----------



## Havana Dude

Talisman, he's a nice un, and yea, should be a hoss next year.


----------



## talisman

I like cameras after the season. We put up 3 feeders and put cameras back out


----------



## stealthman52

HD,no pontoons for me,maybe a little 14' skiff like a stumpknocker with a 15-20hp tiller,electric start will be what I downsize to,only need that to shellcracker bed fishin,my redfish spots I can drive to,they are wade fish spots,beltline deep.


----------



## Swamprat

Talisman, that is a nice buck, not sure if on the left side if you call that a brow tine or one of his main points but it is a long one. If you call it a brow tine it must be 12" or so tall. He ought to be a stud next year. even for mid January his neck looks swelled but his hocks do not look stained and does not appear he has lost any weight from the rut.

Stealth, go with the stick steer instead of the tiller steer, less strain on your back and arms. All my saltwater is wade fishing as well, the guys might cover more ground in their flats boat but I am a whole lot sneakier wading along.


----------



## Son

Eight point with 5 to 6 inch brows. Hocks look black to me. Look again.

Shoulder looks like it's taken a beating. And, isn't that another deer behind his neck area>?


----------



## stealthman52

you go that right SR,neek up on em


----------



## Son

I hope that darn buck don't come by me next season. I have no more wall room. Just looked around again, Nope, no room left. I should have put more walls in this house.
Somethings gotta go, pictures?

That buck look like this bucks twin.

But this one's headed for the wall already.


----------



## talisman

Yeah I have mounts laying on the floor in my extra bedroom I rotate them out from time to time bujt i think i can always find room for a new one


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Eight point with 5 to 6 inch brows. Hocks look black to me. Look again.



The monitor at home leaves alot to be desired, can see it better from my other computer. The tine and brow tine looked like one at home but can see the difference now.

Rain and more rain....


----------



## Son

I knew ya could do it. The sun was shining the day I found this while looking at deer tracks.


----------



## Son

Only saw a tiny bit of the stem, here is is as I uncovered it.






Then after lifting out of the dirt, you can see the imprint in the soil


----------



## Son

Boy, that was some hard dirt.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,you got an eye like an eagle and a nose like a beagle for them points,lol.


----------



## Havana Dude

Dang!! Nice knife and chisel find too!!!

Nice points Son


----------



## Son

It's the glasses, and the nose ain't worth a hoot. Especially right now, got the flu or something for the last three days. Just drank some therm a flu, nasty tasting stuff. It's a bleak day here, but the rain finally moved out after 3.5 inches. Cool too, in the 50's right now.

The point pictures are a colage of a fine Savannah River point coming out of the dirt, and final shot of it cleaned up.  Usually find Kirks and Bolens in that area.


----------



## Swamprat

Forget the Thera-Flu, just go with the Nightquil, the Dayquil stuff is garbage but if I want to knock it back or out I use the NQ. Also gargling with Listerine every day  helps a bunch in order to prevent stuff.

Since I started using it several years back there is a bunch of stuff my wife or kids will get that never touch me. If it does I am over it twice as fast as they are.

Most of the time when I really get sick is late Fall with a drastic temp change or early Spring when it is warm and we get a late season cold front and the temp changes 20 or so degrees.


----------



## Son

My defenses have held out as long as they could. This stuff has been bouncing around my house for over a month now. One thing after another. This morning was really rough, but I'm feeling somewhat human again this evening. We've now had 4 inches of rain, another hard thunderstorm came through about 30 minutes ago.
I bet our woods roads are a mess now, especially the dirt road going into the camp. If anyone is going to camp, I suggest coming in off Lucile Griggs road, the back way. This morning, report from Jim who's at camp. Said, they tried to haul timber today, one truck and they quit right at daylight. Bet it was stuck or in a ditch.
I would like to get up and check my cameras, but it'll have to wait. Think I forgot to put a card in the flash one. Cause I have the card here. Duh.....

Spring gobbler coming up


----------



## Swamprat

I think over the last week depending on where you are at we have had 4-8" of rain. It is wet in my area for sure, my BIL checked his trail cam at lunch and what is normally dry was in 6" of water. So much for the underwater scrapes....don't think you will be seeing fresh sign on those for awhile.


----------



## Son

Glad both of my cameras are on high ground. Both on trails that had fresh sign going both directions, and some of em were large.
last time I was out there, I heard a ten point.  lol


----------



## Swamprat

Yeah....my BIl does not run a cam much but he put it out to see if a bigger buck was in the area of where he killed the one last week or so. It was scored around 116" which is pretty good for the area.
It has the tine length just not the mass to bump it up to a 122" or so buck

All he got on his cam was coons, a bunch of does, a six point and another mystery buck that took his pic while his head was in the scrub. Looks like another 6 but different than the other cause his antlers were lighter than the other.


----------



## Son

Never had to take pictures off my moultrie, always used the card. Now, I gotta figure that out. I've had both cameras out since the season closed. Trying to get pictures of all those bucks they missed this past season. Just to make sure they didn't nick any of em.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,looks like Lake Park you and the Finkster,Gaspirilla Bowmen shoot


----------



## talisman

Son all you need is a yellow video cable like you use for a DVD player and hook it in side of moultrie and turn Tv to video and turn Camera to playback and use the select button on camera to go to next pic


----------



## Son

You're right Stealth, back in the days of archery tournaments at Gasparilla.

I want to transfer the camera pictures to my digital in the field. Is that possible?


----------



## talisman

Son said:


> You're right Stealth, back in the days of archery tournaments at Gasparilla.
> 
> I want to transfer the camera pictures to my digital in the field. Is that possible?



Dont think you can do that in the field


----------



## Son

I'll bring the camera in and unload on the computer then. Maybe that will work.


----------



## stealthman52

I think Talis is right,unless you have a card reader that your camera will accept


----------



## 12pointer

Son we take a laptop computer to the woods with us to download the pixs to computer delete card put back in camers and leave it works pretty good for us plus we can look at pixs at the camp.


----------



## Son

Laptop it will be. Gloria just bought a new one, so maybe I can slip it out when she ain't looking.
I've been saving card pictures from the trail camera to my digital handheld Kodak. Works great, but this time I forgot to put a card in the trail camera. And, it has a bunch of pictures on it, I want to see em.


----------



## Son

Here's a couple camera hogs that hangs out near our camp. Had a bunch of pictures of these two going to a scrape.


----------



## Havana Dude

Hunted Wednesday evening, had a doe and yearlin come in, fed around. The doe was being cautious, and kept looking off toward the planted pines to my right. I kept an eye on the area, thinking HE might show himself. Well they finally just fed away from me and out of site, pretty much relaxed. Just as it got almost too dark to see, a big bodied deer stepped out of the pines, kinda hangin in some semi thick stuff. Had that buck look, and got a brief look at it's head. If it was a buck, he did not have much head gear, or I just could not tell. At the same time, in the opposite direction, 8-10 hogs crossed in an opening between 2 thick areas, and the buck?, went back where he came from and blew a few times. Pretty good action for February. Also, when I walked in, noticed a scrape in the trail where bucks have hit the last 20 years, fresh since the last rain. Good weekend coming up, should be some movement.


----------



## Son

Keep on H/D and you just might trip one up. Glad you're still at it. It's been cool and wet around here.


----------



## Swamprat

Son..saw your thread for the Kolomoki meeting down in Pasco County I think. Saw the pics and it looked good. Hard to believe that there is some actually good looking girls who dig the ancient stuff.

I am gonna try to make it up for your May show in D-ville and I invite all of our SW forum folks to do the same. Great way to meet folks and have a good time. Went to one a few years back at D-ville and the stuff there was incredible.

The folks who flint knap make it look so easy a caveman can do it.

Keep after it HD. Finally we will have some stable weather for the next 5 days or so. Getting tired of this wet/cold garbage.


----------



## Son

Glad you like the pictures, the show was held in Chiefland, Levy Co. And yes, the women are catching up to the guys in this hobby of collecting arrowheads. Not a bad thing at all.


----------



## Havana Dude

Yes, nice stuff Son. I keep going till it's over. Really gets harder to get out of the rack this time of year though. Had 2 at the feeder at the house when I got home this evening from work.


----------



## Son

I know what you mean about it being harder to get up and out. Sometimes I get worn out, going day after day. So, here's what I do to catch up on some rest. I continue to get up and go, to the blind and take naps. Well, at least I'm there. And now I put up a camera to see what, if anything, I missed while napping.
A Country feller's gotta do what he's gotta do when it's hunting season.


----------



## Havana Dude

For many years now, I have had no problem filling my day with things to do. Fire dept gets 53 hours a week, and for 10 plus years, I have worked,on average, 24 hours of OT every 10 days, plus another 16-20 hours/week, in home repair/construction. Conservatively 70 hours/week. Now, FD gets my 53, Overtime is extremely rare, and part-time is dead. Not barely dead...........DEAD. I have never been one to sit around the house. I hate watching TV during the day, because, well, one thing there is nothing on, and 2, I feel like I'm not pulling my weight if I do. Hunting seems to pass the time. When the season is out, and the temps get warmer, I will have plenty to do around the house, and help my Dad with his place some, etc. I am really having a hard time adjusting to not working all the time. I "can" retire in just over a month. Full benefits. Why? I'm 45 years old. Got a long time ahead(I hope) and don't want to do "nothing", for the rest of my life. I'm looking to get into the DROP either this October or next October, then do a 3 year DROP.


----------



## Son

Work? It's been dead in my business for almost two years now. So bad, I refused to buy a business license for the last two years. Home remodeling and repair so bad, my tools are rusting in the sheds. Even handiman work is almost down to nothing. And I wont get into that, cause I know some who depend on it for a living. They don't need the competition. Sure has cut into the spending money though. Look at the gas prices this week. I've heard of some costing 3.39 per gallon down in Fl.


----------



## Swamprat

Gas is 3.19 my way....was 3.15 two days ago. Crazy.

HD know what you mean by dragging down. In years past except for this year of no lease by mid February I was dragging to. Besides work I was getting up early to hunt and would hunt when I had every free chance. It wears on you after awhile. Even just fighting the elements both at work and hunting takes it's toll day in and day out.


----------



## Son

Hey, remember back in the day when we all thought we were tough, indestructable and could leap tall buildings? Yep, we were tough, fast and limber, but not fast enough to outrun age. We're in the prune stage now. Look like a prune, feel like a prune, and probably need one. That's one reason I post a young picture now and then. Don't want folks to think I was always this old.  lol


----------



## talisman

well they always said when i turned 40 id need reading glasses and my knees and shoulders would start being sore and it would be harder to get out of bed well Im 46 now and all is true so i can understand why when you get older that things slow even more


----------



## Swamprat

I think the effects of age caught up with me more this year than any other. Will be 46 in March but still try to act like I am 26. 

Eyes bother me now and again, am making a appt. to see the dermatologist next week to check for any skin cancer problems but thankful I don't have any nagging joint or back issues.

As you get older you just learn to work smarter

Age is a mental thing but the bad thing is that I am losing my mind.


----------



## Havana Dude

Heck SR, you had to bring up back problems.   I deal with it about 90 % of the time I am awake. Some days feel like I could do anything. Others, I feel like I'm 90. I could stand to drop a few Lbs, but I am not obese by any stretch. Over did it building houses, walking on a roofs up to 9/12 pitch, toting plywood, etc. , lifting things the wrong way, we've all done it. I have learned though that I do not jump out of my truck bed anymore, or do any heavy pulling of any sort. Don't know why, but I figured that one out after pulling and unloading a trailer full of materials for a deck. 

Went this morning: In order, spike at 9:20, 3 hens at 9:30, 3-4 does at 9:45, and about 10 saw 2 deer running way off through the thick. then just after 10, 3 nice gobblers came in and fed around. Got some pics of the gobblers, but not very good. Will post later. All had 5-6 inch beards.


----------



## Swamprat

Looks like all of the action was pretty close together time wise.

Was pretty chilly this morning but it is a gorgeous day out, gonna be like this for several more.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,you are right,when you get older,you work smarter,think before you do,lol.I actually got out Thursday and was rodman for my field supervisor running digital levels thru downtown Wintery Haven,got wet right at the end proving one of the City tbms was in error 0.4 tenths,but it had to be done,also bought me a bow package off ebay today,looks like I will hunt Florida this year and Ga can keep there high non res licenses for others.


----------



## Son

DNR/Game Commissions can outprice themselves, or should I say overprice the sport. When that happens, we'll see hunter numbers drop. It's just common sense. Look what happened to the Post Office, As they went up on postage, I quit using em, and do business in person or online. Ya say, well the Internet helped hurt em too. True, but with hunting, it wont be the internet, folks will just go to other sports or outdoor activities that are more cost effective. Already, cost of travel, food etc.. is taking it's toll on everything we want to do. In some cases, things we used to do. I remember it was too many years ago, I thought nothing of burning two 6 gallon tanks of gas on the lake fishing. Not so anymore, only the rich do we see doing that now. My question is, how long will they be rich? Nothing stays the same, believe me, I've watched the change for 69 years now. Next question, How did people drive before they had cellphones up to their ear? Saw two close calls on the highway today, due to people being on phones.

Ever see my restored Hoosier?


----------



## Swamprat

Stealth....I thought you was done with bow hunting. It does stay in your blood though. Once in awhile just for kicks I grab the ol recurve and sling a few arrows at my block target. If I am really feeling sporty I will drag out the compound but for some reason I am pretty much done with bow hunting. Good job on proving the bench being out. Makes you feel good at the end of the day.

Son, good looking Hoosier cabinet, our county historical society is looking for somebody to donate one for their new museum. I doubt they can have yours though.


----------



## Swamprat

Even though I posted this up a few years back I thought Stealth would enjoy it. Hey if we can look at Son's pics over and over  then you can bear with me

Once in awhile a land surveyor is tasked to prove the original position of section corner set by a goverment surveyor in the early 1800's. Generally the original corner has been replaced with something more substantial such as a pipe, rebar, or concrete marker.

This particular corner has 2 markers set about 50 feet apart thus causing an overlap in descriptions. We had verbal evidence that a lightwood post use to be at one of the present markers. In order to validate that we needed to find further evidence. This evidence consists of the original witness trees used in the original survey of the section. This particular area was surveyed in 1826 so the possibilty of the pine witness trees standing are slim. Therefor we must look for the outline of the tree in the dirt. This requires shaving layers of soil till a outline is visible.

We got lucky on this trip and found evidence of 2 of the 4 witness trees. The first photo we had a visible outline and lighter tap root in the center. The second photo we had outline plus charcoaled pine bark on the outer edge. The third photo shows where the tap root has decayed and you are able to push a shovel into it with one hand and no effort.

Kinda neat finding evidence of a witness tree used some 180 years ago. The two remains found fit very well for record direction and distance.


----------



## Son

My lot here at the lake has had it's north corners moved twice. The old post is still standing, and a new pipe is about five feet to the East of it. Just think, that moved everybodys lot five feet East, making some of us in violation. Suppose to have ten feet between a house and the line. I'm now 9.50 feet from the West line. Wonder if the last survey came from a benchmark? Man, I've seen people fight over such stuff. The move also put my property almost to Bruces house to my East. Took away half of his drive.
Do ya'll think I need to fence him out?  lol


----------



## Nicodemus

Swamprat said:


> Even though I posted this up a few years back I thought Stealth would enjoy it. Hey if we can look at Son's pics over and over  then you can bear with me
> 
> Once in awhile a land surveyor is tasked to prove the original position of section corner set by a goverment surveyor in the early 1800's. Generally the original corner has been replaced with something more substantial such as a pipe, rebar, or concrete marker.
> 
> This particular corner has 2 markers set about 50 feet apart thus causing an overlap in descriptions. We had verbal evidence that a lightwood post use to be at one of the present markers. In order to validate that we needed to find further evidence. This evidence consists of the original witness trees used in the original survey of the section. This particular area was surveyed in 1826 so the possibilty of the pine witness trees standing are slim. Therefor we must look for the outline of the tree in the dirt. This requires shaving layers of soil till a outline is visible.
> 
> We got lucky on this trip and found evidence of 2 of the 4 witness trees. The first photo we had a visible outline and lighter tap root in the center. The second photo we had outline plus charcoaled pine bark on the outer edge. The third photo shows where the tap root has decayed and you are able to push a shovel into it with one hand and no effort.
> 
> Kinda neat finding evidence of a witness tree used some 180 years ago. The two remains found fit very well for record direction and distance.





I enjoyed this when you first posted it, and still think it is interestin`. Thanks for the repost.


----------



## stealthman52

Son, a benchmark is a vertical reference point,in your case your deed probably references a section corner,or an identifiable point,might be a fractional corner of a section.
SR,we used to locate all the stump remains in the vicinity of the corner we were trying to prove,then go back to office,plot them on a vellum,then overlay them on the plot of original wits,one can usually find a lot of stump rings in the vicinity of the searched for corner,that are close to fitting the bearings and links.
Seen a company one time rent a motor grader to scrape with,then located all the wit/stump rings they found before making a decision,you know that cost some green stamps,lol.


----------



## Havana Dude

Dang SR, I must have missed that the first time. Very interesting pics. I had no idea that you would have to do such a thing in your job. Makes sense, just never knew that.

And dang SR, bring back the old avatar.............please

4 stands full this evening, only one fella saw a doe and yearling. Getting tight on us now. One week to go.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Trail cam pic*

Got this from the guy I hunt with. Kinda poor quality, but interesting pic. Almost caught in the act!! This is 3 days after I killed the third 8 pt.


----------



## Swamprat

Thanks Nic....I guess some of this old stuff is interesting to quite a few on here.

HD....we don't do this type of stuff to often, to time consuming and costly to make it worth the effort for a regular survey but this particular survey went to court due  to the 50 foot discrepancy. Our client won because we had proved that what we were calling the section corner was in pretty much the original position by less than half a foot.

I will bring back the old avatar at some time, just wanted something different. Course with her it was easier to find my posts.

Cool pic HD and you are right, almost caught in the act.


----------



## Bear10

This sure would be a good day for a fish fry. I'm ready to go catch a mess of fish.


----------



## Havana Dude

Absolutely beautiful day. Went to the woods after lunch to fill a feeder, and just couldn't resist sitting a little while. Sat a stand we don't sit much. Saw nothing from about 1 till 3:45 or so. 

Haha, crunch time at the Dollar store for Valentines. Whoever created this holiday knew what they were doing.


----------



## Bear10

I agree. HD Is your lease in Gadsden county?


----------



## Havana Dude

Bear10 said:


> I agree. HD Is your lease in Gadsden county?


Yes. Not a lease though, we own the little piece.


----------



## Son

I though about fishing today, it was really nice on Seminole. But, would have had to launch the boat and there were lots of boats already running around.


----------



## Bear10

Havana Dude said:


> Yes. Not a lease though, we own the little piece.



That's awesome to own your own little piece of land. Good luck.


----------



## Havana Dude

It was one of those deals that come along once in a lifetime. Had it now nearly 20 years. Probably the single best financial move ever for me. A very unique piece of property, situated a mile off the hartop, and surrounded by Lumber Company land. It is leased, but they never interfere with us, nor us  them.


----------



## Son

Dang good frost here at Lake Seminole for this Monday morning. Temp's in the low 40's. Inside, looking out.


----------



## stealthman52

Son, you gota get on wit it,it will warm up some,don't hold back


----------



## oldways

Ya'll don't forgit Today is "TATER PLANTING DAY" and it shore is good weather for it..


----------



## Havana Dude

oldways said:


> Ya'll don't forgit Today is "TATER PLANTING DAY" and it shore is good weather for it..



Little too wet at my house just yet. This week should take care of that. Had to wait last year too.


----------



## Son

Suppose to be in the high 30's again tonight. Made it to 60 today, but the breeze kept it kinda cool. Thought about getting on the lake, but naw, too windy for that.


----------



## stealthman52

you better smoke that boat off,see if it will run,put the water jacket on it in yard,crank it on up


----------



## Swamprat

Was 29 at the house this morning, 30 yesterday and 27 on Saturday but the sun has been out and it has been in the 60's. Great weather. 

Planted some sweet onion bulbs this afternoon. They should do good with this warmer temp and cool at night. Saturday I divided up a bunch of canna lilly bulbs and replanted in some different areas. Just got to remember to water them bout mid week or so. 

By the driveway we have a short section of ditch on one side that I have let the grass grow into and we have planted daylilly bulbs along with some other bulbs. Noticed last week they were starting to pop up. On Saturday I raked some excess leaves out of the ditch and noticed all of the stems have been chewed on, most from rabbits I guess. They will still pop up though. Funny thing is that since we have done landscaping on that side it drains better than when the county came and dug it out every few months. County does not even mess with it now.


----------



## Son

No problem with my boat, I run it off the hose during the winter, just about ever week or so.
Daylillies, I have all colors including one of the largest yellow ones called "Big Bird".
I've had deer eat my daylillies some years. Not much they wont eat.
Enlarging my garden spot this year, already moving the fence over another 8 feet or so. Ran out of room last year. Blueberries are already blooming, and my apple tree is budded out too. Wish I had a money tree.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> No problem with my boat, I run it off the hose during the winter, just about ever week or so.
> Daylillies, I have all colors including one of the largest yellow ones called "Big Bird".
> I've had deer eat my daylillies some years. Not much they wont eat.
> Enlarging my garden spot this year, already moving the fence over another 8 feet or so. Ran out of room last year. Blueberries are already blooming, and my apple tree is budded out too. Wish I had a money tree.



Seems a little early for the blueberries and apples especially considering the cold we have had. Hopefully we don't get a hard frost or freeze to set them back. I planted a couple of new blueberry bushes a few weeks ago at the house, they are still green but not even near showing signs of budding out, same for my nectarine and figs.

The one big red maple I have in the yard is starting to bloom out, noticed a few bees working it yesterday. When it really blooms it sounds like you are at a airport with all of the buzzing from the bees. I might put a bait hive out near there in hopes of possibly catching a wild colony looking to swarm in a few weeks.

Like I said, put out some onion bulbs but will in the next few weeks start to get the main garden ready. Probably be mid March before I plant and hope we don't get a late frost to kill the seedlings.


----------



## Son

I watch the farms around here, most are putting in crops such as peanuts by Mar 15. I've seen em get bit some years. That's why I'm starting some indoors, such as tomatoes, eggplants, cucumbers and potato slips.  I just hope a freeze don't get the mayhaw blooms this year.


----------



## Swamprat

10-4....I'll help you with the haws this year if you want.


----------



## Havana Dude

Dadgum is that a half a smile Son?


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> Dadgum is that a half a smile Son?



I think he ate a sour mayhaw......


----------



## Son

That's Dan smiling. Smiling causes wrinkles..


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> That's Dan smiling. Smiling causes wrinkles..



No wonder you don't look a day over 30


----------



## Swamprat

Well on Tuesday I get to see the dermatoligist for my first time. I got a few spots on my arms that I am getting worried about. With me having reddish hair and fair skin and basically being outdoors my whole life I am not sure what to expect.

Seems like most folks I know it really shows up in their 60's. I am mid 40's so it could be great now but miserable down the road.

Like I said with my hair and skin complexion I am a little worried but am hoping what ever they find is easy to burn off and such. I hardly ever go to a doctor so I am a little anxious, throw a prayer out for me.


----------



## oldways

Swamprat, good luck with that My Brother went last week and they froze 15 spots on his arms and told him long sleeve shirts and a brimmed hat from now on hes 35 and the same kind of complextion you mentioned. SO good luck..


----------



## oldways

boy, they are talking some good weather this week I think I'm going to put a little squash, snap beans and sweet corn in this weekend. I got to try a couple rows.


----------



## Son

Skin cancer, been fighting it ever since the age of 27. Had radiation for five weeks on the nose. In 95, had neck surgery that took about 4 hours. Last year, had two surgerys on my face up near the left eye. Each surgery took over 4 hours. Each year have many frozen off my face and arms. Last year, also had the chemical treatment twice, not fun.  If the cutting keeps up this pace, I'm going to look much like a bland quilt.

Here's what it looks like when they cut from your eye, over into your hair. And you better get that pain prescription filled, you will need it.
This picture is after it had healed up.
The white scar above and right of my eybrow is where the other surgery was done.
Dr, said, the combination of skin type, working outside, climbing poles loaded with creosote and my other outdoor activies contributed. I've had em cut our of the arms and chest too. 
I use Cognetta in Tallahassee, they are good folks.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamp, Good Luck with the docs. Hope all is well. 

Went this morning, jumped 2 bedded deer right near the stand. At 10:30, saw movement, then brown. Spike walks out about 80 yards. Then another deer behind him a ways. Both were angling away from me. Never could make out what it was, but acted "bucky", ya'll know what I'm talking about. Then just before 11, about to get down, and a squirrel made a racket behind me, and I turned around and caught a doe slipping through some thick stuff. Would have never seen her if not for the squirrel.


----------



## Havana Dude

Went this evening. 3 does came in at 6 PM. Never seen this before during season, but I would put money on one of these does being VERY pregnant. I mean, not too long to drop. She was as wide as she was long, big old nanny. It is possible around here. Seen em chasing before in mid-October. And the way our rut has been, it is a definate possibility.

Dad is going with me in the morning. Sunday it's over, but then we have week of black powder. I might go a time or 2 for that but it's about time to give up the ghost. 

Decent size hog killed on 27 yesterday, right at the intersection of 27 and 270, just north of the river. Gone today, guess the locals are eating it tonight


----------



## kmckinnie

*Sasauge!*

It was not messed-up to bad!


----------



## Swamprat

Well they took two areas for biopsy today. One on the top of my right hand and the other on my left forearm. The Doc told me I have alot of actinic keratoses which 10% could lead into sqaumus cell.

My arms especially the left have been so cut up over the last 25 years from cutting line that I have scar tissue on top of scar tissue which is not good as far as skin cancer.Vines, branches and stobs are not kind to your arms if you do it for awhile and I have had weeks where all I was doing was cutting line. Even wearing a long sleeve shirt I would still get something whacking me to cause bleeding.

March 1st I am going back in to have a acid type solution applied to my face and ears and after a hour it goes under a special blu ray type light to discover the bad spots. A week or so after they will do the same thing to my arms but it takes 2 hours after application because the skin is thicker on your arms vs your face.


----------



## Son

Already been thru two chemical treatments. It burns, here's what my Doc proscribed to speed up healing.


> Biafine has facilitated the recovery of compromised skin ... To initiate a rapid recovery from numerous types of skin damage, Biafine topical


 You'll need a prescription, but I'm glad I had it. It stops the stinging, burning and itching as you heal. I think it was 40 bucks for a tube of it. I couldn't go out into any UV light, including florescent lights, even they would cause stinging. Good luck, once skin cancers start, it's never ending. I go twice a year for checkups. Sqaumus cell, grows fast, in one month after noticing it meant serious surgery on the face. Been doing these checkups and  stuff since 95.


----------



## Havana Dude

Went this morning. We went in about 8:15 or so. Soon as my butt hit the seat, 2 does walked out of the pines. Went on out of view. About 9 or so, 4 more came out and they fed around for quite a while about 100 yards or so out. Then I  noticed a bigger deer kinda just hovering in the middle of them. All I could see at this point was body, no neck or head......but had my suspicions it was a buck. Sure enough, he moved around enough that I could see rack. At first I thought it was a 6 point, but he finally gave me a good look at his head. Main frame 8, with what looked like a split G3 on his left side. I contemplated hard about it, but I was looking at him through a tangle of vines. He gave me one shot in the trail exactly where I killed the other 3, and I let him walk. I told myself if he gave me a real good look that rack, I may take him. He was messing with the does quite a bit, and he finally peeled 2 of them off and gave chase, back into the pines. Saw him one more time, but no shot then either. He might just make it to next season. He is as good or better than the others I killed this year, same stand. Also saw 3 huge gobblers 8"beards if they were an inch just before getting down. I saw all this between 8:15 or so till about 9:30. At 9:45, I went from the high of seeing all this game, to learning on the phone that some good friends we used to camp with, the wife was killed in a terrible accident this morning on HWY 20, west of Tally. I won't mention names, but if ya don't mind, say a little prayer for their family. Leaves a husband, and 2 beautiful girls in their late teens.


----------



## Son

My thoughts with that family, it's devastating to say the least. Been there, back in 83, had the same thing happen to my wife. The husband and children will need friends to hang close for a while.


----------



## Swamprat

HD.....sorry to hear about that. I heard about the wreck on the radio this morning. I am actually working on a project that starts a few miles East of Hosford and basically parallels Hwy 20 for close to 26 miles heading toward Tally.

Except for the bummer phone call sounds like a good day in the woods.

Son, I will ask them about that and see if I can get the scrip a day or two beforehand. I know that I can't be out in the sun for 48 hours after the treatment.


----------



## Son

Biafine is to apply after the treatment. My local dermatilogist didn't know about it. Cognetta (Surgery doc)  in Tallahassee recommended it and sent a broshure to my derm. Good stuff, worth the money.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Biafine is to apply after the treatment. My local dermatilogist didn't know about it. Cognetta (Surgery doc)  in Tallahassee recommended it and sent a broshure to my derm. Good stuff, worth the money.



10-4, I just want to get it beforehand and save the hassle of getting it the day of if possible. Go with that Boy Scout motto....be prepared.


----------



## Havana Dude

Havana Dude said:


> Decent size hog killed on 27 yesterday, right at the intersection of 27 and 270, just north of the river. Gone today, guess the locals are eating it tonight





kmckinnie said:


> It was not messed-up to bad!



My BAD!! Hog is still there. It was dark when I went by last night, so I guess thats why I missed it. DUH


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> My BAD!! Hog is still there. It was dark when I went by last night, so I guess thats why I missed it. DUH



The locals are letting it cure.....

Man back in the day we killed our fair share of them. Now I could care less about shooting one. Back in the late 90's we would catch them with dogs out of airboats and put them in a pen and feed them corn and table scraps to clean them out and fatten them up. Butcher one for a party and we would throw the guts back in the pen and watch them fight over it. If it was within a hundred or so feet of or on a road it was bacon time then.

In SC where me and my brother hunted back in some remote swamps we would let 2-300 pound hogs just walk on by. No way we were gonna drag them things a 1/4 to 1/2 mile out to the nearest road.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamprat said:


> The locals are letting it cure.....
> 
> Man back in the day we killed our fair share of them. Now I could care less about shooting one. Back in the late 90's we would catch them with dogs out of airboats and put them in a pen and feed them corn and table scraps to clean them out and fatten them up. Butcher one for a party and we would throw the guts back in the pen and watch them fight over it. If it was within a hundred or so feet of or on a road it was bacon time then.
> 
> In SC where me and my brother hunted back in some remote swamps we would let 2-300 pound hogs just walk on by. No way we were gonna drag them things a 1/4 to 1/2 mile out to the nearest road.



Thats why I've passed up a million of em too. That and, I hate to mess up a deer hunt if I been seeing deer. I finally got smart and now If I kill one, I go get the 4-wheeler and just drag it out.


----------



## Son

I've had enough fun hunting hogs. Finally got tired of it in the 70's,

Things to worry about, Disease they can carry, getting cut by the nastiest teeth on the planet etc..

But if and when the opportunity arises to take one under 100 pounds, I just might have to take it


----------



## Nicodemus

Scott, hope everything works out good for you on those tests.


Son, the specs started down there yet?


----------



## Swamprat

Nicodemus said:


> Scott, hope everything works out good for you on those tests.
> 
> 
> Son, the specs started down there yet?



Thanks Nic....all should go well.

Can't speak for Son as far as the specks but I hope this warm weather doesn't give them a false start and we get a cold snap to push them back off the beds.


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> go get the 4-wheeler and just drag it out.



I wish in them SC swamps, way to many cypress knees and trees plus the gator holes that you could not get a 4-wheeler back in there if you tried.

What I meant to say on that lease if it was close to a road we would take them but back in the swamp no way. Not enough stuff to grab to drag and with them being lower to the ground ain't no way I am gonna drag one 4-800 yards all half cocked over. Especially when they were two hundred plus.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> I've had enough fun hunting hogs. Finally got tired of it in the 70's,
> 
> Things to worry about, Disease they can carry, getting cut by the nastiest teeth on the planet etc..
> 
> But if and when the opportunity arises to take one under 100 pounds, I just might have to take it



You are right, last one I fooled with a few years ago I cleaned the whole thing wearing dish washing gloves and threw those away when I was done. Good eating hog though, bout 100-125 lbs. 

Now I would have no problem just shooting them and letting them lay. Worms and buzzards gotta eat also.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamprat said:


> I wish in them SC swamps, way to many cypress knees and trees plus the gator holes that you could not get a 4-wheeler back in there if you tried.
> 
> What I meant to say on that lease if it was close to a road we would take them but back in the swamp no way. Not enough stuff to grab to drag and with them being lower to the ground ain't no way I am gonna drag one 4-800 yards all half cocked over. Especially when they were two hundred plus.



Oh I don't blame you there. Had a guest last year kill a beast on our place(I think I posted a pic) 225lbs. He got drug out. As I'm sure you all know, It aint necessarily the weight but trying to get a good hold on them to lift. Almost impossible.


----------



## Swamprat

HD....if I recall you had a hog problem on your place either last year or the year before. Has that subsided.

Are you all starting to get any bears up your way. I know for a fact that they are not to far South of Havana along the river just don't know if they have gotten up to you yet.


----------



## Son

Didn't take me long to figure out the best way to drag a hog out. Put a rope around the snout. Easier than dragging against the hair. We used to skin em using a cardboard box opener. Cut the hide in about 1.5 inch wide strips and pull em off with pliars. Catfish skinners work well too.  Do the same with the legs. Circle at the body, then strip cut the legs, pull with pliars. Does a neat job.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamp, it was last year we had the HUGE hog problem. A couple of the guys went in after season and worked on em to the tune of 11-12 hogs killed. This year there are fewer and way less frequent. Last year you could set your watch by them. As far as the bears, we had one get in our camp about 5 years ago. Never seen him though. He clawed a chair n camp and turned a bunch of crap over. The guy that hunts with me also has a small lease in Greensboro, and has a trail cam pic of one there. A good size bear. Used to be(as you probably know) bears were pretty much confined south of I-10. Not so much anymore. There is another one on cam at a place about 3 miles from my house.

Son, I like that idea about skinning. I have always done it just like a deer, and have not really had to much problem. The one I killed last year, skinned out easier than any deer I've ever skinned. Hide came off like bark comes off a half rotten pine. It peeled very easy, I was surprised.


----------



## Son

Been a slow day here.  Nice and warm though.


----------



## 12pointer

Yes Son thats the way we do it also , only we just cut one time down the back and then peel the hide down in two pieces , a big boar hog gets a little tricky when you get down to his shield it wont lay over it reminds me of a big turtle shell . Ha Ha


----------



## Son

Yep, the shield has to come off like a plate. Interesting thing to note about a boars shield. I put a bear broadhead through a boars shield in 75, dropping him within 15 yards. Later found flattened out buckshot in the shield that had not penetrated some years earlier. The boar had also lost one eye to the buckshot. Probably OO, flattened out like lead pennies.


----------



## Havana Dude

Had 2 deer at the feeder here at the house when I left to go to the woods this morning. Saw nothing there. Figures!! Going this afternoon, and tomorrow morning. Swatting skeeters no doubt. Crazy weather here lately. HOT!!!


----------



## Son

Yep, got a little warm here at Seminole too. So, I've been pressure washing the house. Saw some deer tracks in the yard, they've looking to see what I've planted.


----------



## Bear10

Son,  I hear they are really catching the fish on Seminole right now. Have you been fishing?


----------



## Son

No, havn't been, but thought about putting the boat in and bringing it around to the dock so I can go when the urge strikes me. I bet the specks are bedding in Grassy Pond right now. They like to go up into the cattails and bonnets. See some bass moving in and out at the dock, water's almost warm enough for em to start fanning.


----------



## Son

Took one side of my garden fence down yesterday, and the deer done gone in there, but didn't eat my collards for some reason. Fence going back up, moving it about 8 feet over to enlarge the spot.


----------



## Swamprat

Well...last weekend of rifle here and then a week of primitive weapons.

Bout time to start thinking about crackers, catfish and woods chickens.

Couple of 200 lb Georgia bucks. Left one was close to 215, right was 203. I can kill em once in awhile.


----------



## Havana Dude

Well I screwed the pooch this morning. Tried like all get out to get to the woods early, but it just didn't happen. I was approaching the stand just before 7:30, saw a couple deer feeding, so I slowed, hoping to get a better view. Well, I was too late, as a buck came in and ran them off. Could not tell what he was, but had I had my butt in the stand, I would have had a birds eye view. Oh well, thats a wrap for me, 10-11 season is toast. I have enjoyed it and been blessed to be able to hunt quite a bit this year, and seen a lot of action. 1 coyote, and the 3- 8 pts., is my tally. May go a couple times with the smoker. And we plan to do a hog slaying very soon. Honey do list awaits again, and chores all over the place. I have enjoyed the back and to with you guys all season, it was fun, entertaining, and informative. Look forward to doing it again next year. I aint going anywhere, just won't have much to report on, unless ya'll want to know how tall the grass is.


----------



## Havana Dude

Oh yea,  nice bucks Swamprat!!!!!


----------



## Son

Two nice bucks. Proves they can find SR even when he's in camo.


----------



## Havana Dude

I guess I need to start looking for the big ones, to be coming out of the ground!!


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> I guess I need to start looking for the big ones, to be coming out of the ground!!



Was to lazy to hang them up in a tree. You can still chime in once in awhile HD. Yep, the honey do list season is now upon us but will still find the time to goof off in a creek from time to time. The fish gotta get to the fryer somehow.

Son, I don't think it was the camo. I think they were blind and just kinda stumbled on to me.

Nice and warm today. Lots of my bulbs such as the canna and daylilies are really taking off.


----------



## stealthman52

I sure like reading the posts from you buckskinners,HD,you did good ,SR,you are like me,even a blind hog finds an acorn every once in awhile.
Son,I am sure you are on turkey recon bout now,that will be next,Son holding a big tom.


----------



## Havana Dude

Got some taters in the ground today, and had to put a gate in the fence for transferring goats from time to time. Should have some little ones about first of spring or a little later, if all goes well.


----------



## Havana Dude

stealthman52 said:


> I sure like reading the posts from you buckskinners,HD,you did good ,SR,you are like me,even a blind hog finds an acorn every once in awhile.
> Son,I am sure you are on turkey recon bout now,that will be next,Son holding a big tom.



Heck I enjoy reading all ya'lls stuff too. Stealthman, Thanks, but I am in the "blind hog finds an acorn every now and then" club as well This was my best season ever, and could have been better if I was greedy, could have taken a nice buck , 8 or 9 point last Wednesday chasing a doe. Hope he makes it through till next year


----------



## Son

Talk about being the lucky one, blind hog etc.. Shucks, that's me. That last buck was all luck, even though several of us knew he was using that area. I really believe that buck had been shot at several times during the season, and all pretty much in the same area. Of course, some who missed claimed it to be a bigger buck, larger antlers etc., but we all know how big they look running around. I'm the lucky guy who had the last chance at him. Why even Tbone had shot at him about 35 minutes before. It was just my day for a change. Here's a trail camera picture of him before daylight. Just across the road from where I killed him later that morning.







And, even the season of 09-10, I was lucky. Being lazy, I chose to hunt from a ladderstand in an area that had been hunted to death all season. As luck would have it, nobody had been anywhere around there for about two days. And just before dark, this dude showed up. That's when I made a lucky shot of almost 200 yards. I could have said 201 yards, but why lie for just one yard? 
And little did I know he was going to go down in water at 38 degrees.






Just memories now, to hang onto until I can make some new ones.

Where's those gobblers? They're next....If I'm lucky.


----------



## Son

HD, I was into goats a time or two in my life.  As a younster, my Dad had Nubians for milking, suppose to have been good for his ulcers etc..

In the 90's I got into the finer breeds, Alpine, Saannen and Nubians. Each has a personality, and all are smart as a whip. I compare an old buck deer to a smart billy goat. About the same when it comes to smarts.


----------



## Havana Dude

We kinda stumbled into it really. I had a Chief about 15 years ago, give me 2 young nannies. Well after a couple months, they started swelling up, and you guessed it, both were pregnant. He nor I had a clue they were pregnant. Between the 2, they had 3, so we wound up with 5. We claimed to be the first "goat farm"started with out a Billy.We have lost all but one of the Mommas, and she is doing well except she has lost about all her teeth. We have to feed her pellets mixed with water so she can eat. I bought 5 more last summer, 3 doe, and 2 Billy, those are Boer cross. We think 2 of the 3 doe are bred. Not sure about the 3rd.
My wife and daughter are animal fanatics, so they really enjoy having them. I don't mind at all, since they really save me a ton of work maintaining some of the wooded areas on our 8 acres. And you are right, they each have their own personality for sure.


----------



## Son

I enjoyed the goats, but can't have any livestock here at the lake, so I feed the birds and fish.


----------



## talisman

You forget to mention feeding Bruce


----------



## Son

Bruce,? good point.  but I plant stuff he doesn't like in the garden. And he wont eat bird seed or week old bread. The venison, we keep hidden and keep the doors locked during meal times.  
Here's a picture of Bruce when I have him working on our roads up at the hunting woods.


----------



## stealthman52

OLE bRUCE GETTIN R DONE........


----------



## Son

Electric chainsaw and a generator, takes care of downed trees in the road. Hedge trimmer gets the gallberry bushes. If there's manpower behind em.


----------



## Swamprat

Went this afternoon over to Holmes Creek just a few miles down the road for a little bank fishing in one hole that I know about.

Took home 3 decent buttercats and 6 good size stumpknockers and bluegills. Caught several smaller dinks. I went and baited the hole yesterday with a mixture of cheap canned dog food and canned cream corn mixed with flour. Use enough flour to absorb the liquid (drain most of the liquid off the corn) and make baseball sized chunks. Throw them out where you need them. Besides the smell attracting the cats I think it also attracts crawdads and minnows which brings the panfish in.

Was using red worms on a bream buster for the panfish and cheap dough mixed with the canned dog food juice on the bottom for the cats. Just need a ounce or two of juice mixed with the dough and sometimes a little flour mixed in for a thicker consistency.

Might go later on this week to either set out a small 10-15 hook trot line or several limb lines as well as re-bait the hole for next weekend.

Don't mind goats but hate when the billys get rut crazed when the nannies are coming in and they start peeing on themselves and stink to high heaven. One guy I know had bought five acres covered in privet, honeysuckle, etc. He fenced it in and released several goats. They had it down to bare dirt in about 5 months. He said it was cheaper than hiring a dozer to clear it.


----------



## Son

Old pictures










Ya mean, it's time to fish already?


----------



## Swamprat

Yep Son.....it is time or at least the weather says so.

One guy told me yesterday that they had been netting suckers for the last few days and another told me this morning he caught a mixed bag of 40 panfish on the river yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Son

Anybody else having sinus problems. Never in my life have i had any sinus trouble until i moved to this area of the country.  Saying it's rough don't describe it bad enough. And the pines havn't even started blooming yet. Medications only give temporary relief.


----------



## stealthman52

Goats are cheaper to clear land,you dang skippy SR


----------



## oldways

X2 on the suckers and the perch are full of roe I went down to Talquin is weekend and pickup a good mess.. I guess the FWC are making a good show for the new govnor in Fla I saw three down at Talquin this weekend..


----------



## Havana Dude

Yes the allergies are jumping on me. I take a 24 hour anti-histamine, and 12 hour non-drowsy Sudafed x2/day. It keeps it pretty much at bay. When the pines are at their peek though, the meds are barely enough. Last year I had to start taking first part of January. I was born and raised right here, and this started about 5-6 years ago.


----------



## talisman

Mine have got the same way in the last few years nothing helps when pollen gets bad


----------



## Swamprat

Probably from all of the maples blooming right now. Ain't a whole lot of other stuff putting out pollen except for some Japanese magnolias.

Dog fennels get me more than anything with pines being a close second. If it is this bad for some folks right now another month or so is gonna be misery.


----------



## Son

I've never had sinus problems until after I passed 60 something. Seems like everything jumps on ya when you get old. Arthritis, Room a tism, Sinus and higher taxes. There's meds for all except the taxes. And I learned too late how to deal with them.
Looking back, I can now tell ya'll how to beat taxes.
Live in a dump that belongs to somebody else
Don't work
And never buy a vehicle newer than 20 years old.
If you do that, you can get out of the dump, get gold chains and piercings and a better vehicle because the govmint will take care of ya. You might even get one of those special tags for your vehicle that allows you to park at the door of all businesses.
Standing in line at the grocery store yesterday. I was the first one in six customers who paid with my own money. Go figure why our country's in such a mess. Dang, I need me one of them cards.


----------



## Swamprat

Yep....ticks me off, I am driving a 97 Dodge and have thugs, crackers, white trash, etc pass by me in a 45,000 dollar vehicle talking a mile a minute on their cell yet when you see them at a store they are using govment checks to buy groceries.

I just figure they are selling drugs to afford them vehicles and luxuries but they get the handout cause they supposedly can't find a job. Me....along with my wife are busting our butt to put on kid through college, saving for two others to do the same, put groceries on the table as well as pay our bills and be debt free except for our primary home and our previous one which we rent out.

I guess the less you don't wanna work the better chance you have at getting all the toys. My take is that any individual getting gooberment checks needs to be drug tested at random 4 times a year. If you fail no more checky checky.


----------



## Son

I don't mind at all, for those who are really needy and impaired, getting government help.
But we all know there's tons of em who don't fit that category, but yet know all the tricks in getting the freebies. And I know some people who qualify, but are too proud to apply for anything free. Cellphone use is abused by many. I dodge em everytime I'm on the highway.
It was windy here at Lake Seminole today, but boat traffic continued anyway even though it was choppy. I bet the main lake was a mess.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Cam pics*

Finally got a minute to go through the thumb drive of about 1000 TC pics.

Turkey
Hogs
Bear- taken just outside Greensboro. Not my place.
Deer- Notice the spotted fawn on 12-15-10. Do the math on that one. Then factor in that I saw a very obvious pregnant doe last week.


----------



## Swamprat

Dang....that means the doe was bred in May. I have seen them chasing in March on a few occasions but that is the lastest I have ever seen for breeding in these parts.

Around here the lastest I have seen spotted fawns was mid November.


----------



## stealthman52

I agree with SR,random drug tests for those getting all the feebies,especially if they are under 50.
Keep them pics coming guys,sure likem.


----------



## Swamprat

HD...looks like them piglets were just dropped in the cornpile Pig on a stick.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamprat said:


> HD...looks like them piglets were just dropped in the cornpile Pig on a stick.



Uh hum....cough cough ahhhh............who said there was corn there?. 

Yea. they would fit in a shoe box. Might not could even hit em


----------



## Son

Catch one of those piglets, and you will be able to get a close shot on the sow.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> Catch one of those piglets, and you will be able to get a close shot on the sow.



 yea, probably a lot closer than I would want too

You know, using the sow/piglet as an example, is it not a crying shame that a sow pig takes so much care of her young, yet humans on a daily basis, abuse and abandon their young?. I watched a sow last year, when our woods were so flooded out, bring her brood to the edge of the swamp. As she started into the water, it got up to her belly. She stopped, turned around and gathered her young, and found a way around the water, to continue on. Most would say, why didn't you just kill her, and the little ones would die without her. Well, frankly, I'm just not that cold hearted, simple enough.


----------



## Son

I've found sows bedded up with small pigs before. Just eased on and let em be. Last bunch I saw was on St Vincent Island. All the pigs were striped like as in baby quail. And the sow was huge, like really large. Heard a noise, lifted up some palmetto fans, and there they lay. You know I tiptoed out of there.


----------



## Bear10

My sinus have been bothering me since Friday. I can't hardly breathe at night. They make it hard to get up in the mornings. Those are some good looking pics HD.


----------



## Swamprat

Probably gonna jinx myself  but my sinuses and associated allergy problems have been fine for the last few weeks.

Had a brief shower this morning while driving over to Liberty County. Have been watering the newly emerging plants every few days for the last week or so. Fertilized alot of the landscape plants and fruit trees last Saturday. Fertilizer is still over priced. 

Use to be I could scrape up the spare change in the truck and buy a ton of it. Now I have to give them the truck plus the spare change.


----------



## Son

I bought 10-10-10 today, and a bunch of different veggie seeds. Also got some flowers to make the garden pretty. 
Going to do the bucket potato trick. Cut the bottom out of five gallon buckets. When your potatoes come up from the ground, sit a bucket over em. Keep adding dirt as the plant climbs to the top of the bucket. When it's time to harvest, just pick up the buckets and ....Wa....la... Taters everywhere. That's one way to grow a bunch of taters in a small area. The flowers are an effort to attract more bees to the garden. Last year, my cucumbers, squash and other veggies didn't get polinated well enough to make a decent crop.


----------



## Swamprat

Squash and zuchinni have a short bloom life, generally several hours and that is it to get pollinated. I find hummingbirds pollinating my zuchinni more than honeybees.

If you got any red maples blooming at your place you should be seeing honeybees working them along with other alternative pollinators. I am not seeing as many bees as normal working the maple at the house but there is some. I think the harsh winters for the last two years have really put a hurt on feral colonies.

Noticed one field down the road the farmer put plastic down today either for tomatoes or melons.


----------



## Swamprat

Son...I saw on your other site that they had finished with the timbering. That ought to open some good areas for the turkeys and deer to browse for a few years.

I might have asked before but do the plan on replanting it. Love hunting them short pines, great bedding and travel areas for the deer.


----------



## Son

Replanting? Yes, scheduled to be rolled in March. Guess it gets bedded after that..
Turkeys? Checked the entire cut area yesterday. Did not see a turkey, nor any tracks.
Saw boocoo deer sign going in and out of the cut area. Must be feeding on the brush knocked down, and new buds coming out. I would like to check on the turkeys more, but the price of gas sort of puts a damper on that thought.

Here's a before and after of a hunt camp we had in Macon Co. Al. Suspect? A fellow we had kicked out of the club for being dishonest and sub leasing our lease when we were not there. Pure proof, not everybody is ethical...1980's


----------



## Swamprat

Son, that pic is a sad sight to see. Sorry it happened to you all. There is always a lowlife out there somewhere.

About mid morning I was cruising South on CR 267 in Gadsden County and right when I got to the Bear Creek bridge right before Wetumpka I look over to the right and see two white kinda deer looking animals in the right of way feeding. They were a little more blockier than whitetails and a little heavier. 

The fence there is 8 foot since there is a game preserve right there and as I look over into it I see another white animal and one more that was brown with horizontal white spots. Not sure what kinda animals they were since exoctics are not my specialty. I guess they found a spot to get under the fence at the creek.

Looked like good eating though....


----------



## miller

That property has changed hands a couple of time, not even sure they are keeping the fence up. Those animals are all out. My dads place is on the lake a few miles from there and last year he had a big black deer at his place. A fellow that I know hit an Axis deer(or something similar) on Old Federal there last year took it home and cleaned it. I guess southern Gadsden County will be a hot spot for exotics!


----------



## Swamprat

miller said:


> That property has changed hands a couple of time, not even sure they are keeping the fence up. Those animals are all out. My dads place is on the lake a few miles from there and last year he had a big black deer at his place. A fellow that I know hit an Axis deer(or something similar) on Old Federal there last year took it home and cleaned it. I guess southern Gadsden County will be a hot spot for exotics!



I had heard the same thing about the property changing ownership a few times but it is really not my part of the world to keep tabs on. Hopefully it won't turn into like parts of Texas where the exoctics are everywhere

Gotta feeling the dog hunters in that area enjoy the axis deer chase though.


----------



## Son

I saw a fallow buck killed on Eglin AFB back in the 70's. Fellow got it with a bow/arrow.
Heard of a buffalo killed in Early Co. some years back.
There's no telling what will show up these days. Just hope we don't get any tigers or lions.
About the burned cabin. What goes around comes around. And it came around pretty quick. The fire burned the tires off a GW friends trailer.

Old deer camps come and go. We had to tear this one down, the property sold. Not too fancy, but I miss it.


----------



## Son

More nastalgia.
The Guard Shack stood in this spot for years. Had some nice deer taken from it.
Then one year a timber crew came in to thin the timber. Seems there was one skidder operator who liked to wreck things. He crushed this blind, and several ladderstands that were on oaks before We could get him stopped. I went to his crew chief. The remains still lay at that corner. The Guard shack was once a hunt camp outhouse.


----------



## stealthman52

I think in our times today,people have no respect for others property,if they can see it,they are going to mess with it,I like to be like the old saying ,out of sight,out of mind.


----------



## Swamprat

Stopped at the Pilot station at 1-10 & Hwy 90 in Midway this afternoon to get gas for the work truck. I passed by this morning and it was 3.09, this afternoon it was 3.19....freakin crazy for it to go up that much in 10 hours. Last week it was 3.05

Son....I think I remember the remains of that box, You or somebody needs to build another to takes it's place. If I am correct I always saw deer crossing quite regular thru that area while driving.


----------



## Son

One member built a smaller box, but it's not the same as sitting in the ol Guard Shack. Yep, can watch three trails from that one location. That may change a little now, with the clearcut to the east of it. It was just a good place to go when you were too tired to go anywhere else. Comfortable and out of the elements. I was thinking it had been an outhouse. But after some thought, believe it was a camp shower shed. I kept boric acid in it, cause scorpions really like those buildings out in piney woods. The walls were all scratched up from coons climbing to get dirtdauber nest/larvae.


----------



## kmckinnie

If yall ever need a guard! I'm ready for duty, sir! lol


----------



## Son

I've had guard duty in that blind before. Only shot one deer from it though. It was a doe at 250 something steps east of the blind. She made it to the middle of a pond before going down, Knee deep water.
The reason I was in such an easy place to hunt was because, my daughter was with me and we both could sit in the Guard Shack in comfort. Plus, she could figit and get away with it.
Here's how it went. We arrived, and parked across the road out of sight. Went to the shack and sat down. Rachel decided she needed a cushion. While she was at the truck (about 20 yards away) the doe stepped out. I shot and missed. Rachel looked at me and ask, what? I missed I said, go ahead and get your cushion. As she leaned back into the truck cab, the doe stepped out again. Boom, Then Rachel looked back at me and ask, what happened this time? We got to go down and there get it, it was a hit. So we did.


----------



## kmckinnie

Cool!


----------



## Son

I'm fixin to order the form etc, to mount my best buck of this past season. I've set the antlers with my best Al buck to see how they compare. Looks nice.


----------



## talisman

those horns from this look alot smaller than they are. I wanna see him when he is mounted


----------



## kmckinnie

Me Three!


----------



## Son

That Al buck measures 20 inches outside, scored 148 3/8th. 23.5 inch main beams with 7 inch brows. The two racks are about equal, but the Ga buck is more symetrical.


----------



## Son

Here's a picture of the Al buck.


----------



## Son

Yes, they do look small when compared to another big rack. So, to make em look big again, here's a comparison between the ten point I killed in 09 to the eight from this past season. Looks big here.


----------



## kmckinnie

Andthe ten is nice!


----------



## Son

Yes, the ten is an average rack of a mature buck in our area. He has mass, points, age and a body to go with it at 250 pounds. Just doesn't have the spread nor long main beams. He does have a third antler growing below the right antler though. Rare, and adds character as some would call it.
Our woods are unique. We have all sorts of rack configurations. Wide, narrow, tall, low and some big six's now and then. I've gotten a picture of a piebald buck couple years back, but nobody's got one off this property yet. No matter what kind of rack they have. If it's a mature buck with mass, I like it. Like this old giant of a buck that was 7.5 years old. Narrow and high with mass. Four brow points on one side.


----------



## Son

You can bet, when one of the old giants fall, all the other bucks in the area give a sigh of relief. Cause we know they ruled the block.
I always wear a camo hat.... lol
This past season, some of the members caught me hunting with a red/white/blue cap. Patriotic.


----------



## stealthman52

kmac,don't let ole son fool you,he is A+ taxidermist,but don't let him tell you anyone can mount animals,it takes patience and the want to,and some artistical knowledge.


----------



## Son

Taxidermy has come a long way with technology since i was really into it. now a days, even a flint knapper can do it.  lol

I havn't mounted anything in years, but I have some old mounts hanging around.
That big ol Al buck was killed in 85, should have gotten him in 84 but had a gun malfunction. He was as good in 84, if not better. Had him at 30 yards in 84, had a 742 Remington. It was real cold and the bolt wouldn't shut securely. Wont fire when that happens. I just watched him run off. I had also seen this buck in 83 running with a herd of does, but couldn't get a shot. He was 7.5 years old. 148 3/8th's is what some scored him.


----------



## Swamprat

Had to work today, fog and weather has delayed some aerial photography work for a project. Debating whether to go fishing this afternoon or go hunt the last weekend of deer season. Kinda warm to be sitting in a stand.

Heard of a guy killing a buck over in Jackson County last Tuesday that scored around 153" and another guy missed a real good buck a couple of days ago just a few miles from the office. This buck has been seen by several folks and would probably score in the 140's. From what I understand he is mostly hanging out in the woods behind a business and several houses but crosses the road quite regular to where the guy shot at him.

All I know is that when I grow up I want to be a hunter like Son is. Actually probably hunting in a area that has bucks like that would help first. What a decent buck here is what gets passed up there. I like that old buck with all of that mass.


----------



## Son

Looking back at the post of the two racks. That big eight sure makes that ten look mighty small.   Just proves, you can't really tell from pictures. Not like you can when you're holding em in your hands.


----------



## Swamprat

That is true Son....sometimes pics don't do justice to a set of horns until you hold them in your hands.

Well did not go fishing or hunting but helped two friends mark out a line thru a creek swamp so the won't get over onto the neighbors property during turkey season nor next deer season. They were kinda suprised I knew where I was at in there but I told them I use to hunt in there and would fish the deep holes for stumpknockers.

I kinda knew where the line was but I am sure I wandered over a few times since there is no visible occupation and the creek bottom looks the same thruout. We hit the creek and I recognized a big bend that had a deep hole that I fished several times.


----------



## Swamprat

Son what can you tell me about these. I think the one on the left might be some preform type of point and the other may be a tool of some sort.

Didn't I see a post over yonder about about pink points or was it purple. Regardless the one on the left has some pink colorization.


----------



## Son

Left, Archaic stemmed with part of the base missing. On the right, was probably used as is, It was probably meant to be a point, but didn't turn out so. Most were knives anyway, so it would do.


----------



## stealthman52

SR, Son will tell ya like it is on them points.


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> SR, Son will tell ya like it is on them points.



Oh I know, that is why I asked....to me they are all arrowheads.

OK...last question, the one in the middle and the small point above.


----------



## Son

In the middle, looks like a discarded attempt, but could have been used to cut with.
Small one. Looks round on the tip, Drill maybe if the tip is rounded and smooth.
That's a nice Savannah River point on the left/middle.
Most types can be identified by the base configeration.
That group looks like they came from a late Archaic to Woodland site.


----------



## stealthman52

SR keep your eyes open,you being in the field,have the best chance to stumble up on points,even if it looks like a chip,you better get you a pointed stick to flip them chips,one might pop out as a point,when I walked with Son looking,I got educated real fast to flip them chips,sometimes a point is not totally exposed and peoples walk right by em.


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> SR keep your eyes open,you being in the field,have the best chance to stumble up on points,even if it looks like a chip,you better get you a pointed stick to flip them chips,one might pop out as a point,when I walked with Son looking,I got educated real fast to flip them chips,sometimes a point is not totally exposed and peoples walk right by em.



Stealth I even collect the bigger chips, some you can tell were part of a point or tool. Might be the stem, middle or tip so I will spend a few minutes looking around to see if I can find the other pieces. Seems like I always have several pieces scattered about in the work truck.

Either way I always give the chips no matter how big or small a second look.


----------



## stealthman52

good answer SR


----------



## Swamprat

Here is a better pic of the Savannah. Probably one of the better points I have found.

Well....today was the last day of deer season. Mine was not a stellar year by any means but look out next year. Hopefully.

Congrats to all of you that had a successful season and may next year be even better.


----------



## Son

Thanks SR, I could use a good season. Missed over half of the last one.


----------



## kmckinnie

Thanks SR! I didn't killa biggen but we had fun an got some good eats!


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Thanks SR, I could use a good season. Missed over half of the last one.



Dang Son.....If I killed a 143" or so, another decent 8 as well as a few does I would call that a great season even if I hunted half of it. 

You are getting cranky in your old age. Hope you do have a better season next year and that you get to enjoy every day of it.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,I think he is getting awnry,or however you spells it


----------



## Swamprat

Got one small drizzle/light shower around 5:15 but we might get a little more later on tonight. At least it will keep the dust down and wash some of the pollen off.

Heard a weatherman say the other night that pine pollen is not a allergen Not sure about that cause I think 1000's of folks will differ after breathing in that gunk for several days. I know it will make me hack up some stuff that I could put on a cracker.


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> SR,I think he is getting awnry,or however you spells it



One to many unripe mayhaws....

The last time Son got bit by a rattler he had to call the paramedics to revive the snake. 

Son, you know we do this to you cause we care.


----------



## Son

Snake boots saved me twice a few years back.  And to set the record straight, here's a recap of last deer season.
Missed archery, muzzleloader and half the modern gun season. Then when I did get to hunt, it was painful and a chore to even get around. Wouldn't have out there then if it wasn't for the promise of good help, which I received. (thanks guys) Saw three rack bucks in one morning, then made a mistake and shot the smallest one. We'll call him a "management buck". Why not? That's what they call em on tv. Then in January, after passing up about fifteen bucks, here comes a nice'un that several members have been shooting at for a couple weeks. A used buck if you will, they had done run him around til he had lost over forty pounds or so. But, that's what I get for leaving my secret honey holes and taking an easy route. Getting in a ladderstand I hadn't been in all season, right in the middle of where everybody else had been hunting. Why did the old buck finally come down to where I was? I think they had him a nervous wreck but  but he felt infallable, wanted to see if I could hit him. Rumors abound about me being old, feeble, irritable etc.., but I lucked up and hit em twice. These dang cellphones are something. There I stood, taking pictures where he fell, then sending them to my promised help. They got to see him, even before they got there. Technology, people are becoming a slave to it. Why I know people who can't drive without a phone on their ear.
That was my season up until the last week. Then I had to pass on a ten point buck that I had been hunting. Broadside at 20 yards with a doe on his mind. Bet he'll be a hoss this coming season. It was tough, but I looked the buck over good, then took a doe off to my right. One he wasn't after. Wasn't too bad a season, even if it was short. No mosquitos, and I got a few good naps in the popups.
Ya gotta get up early to get ahead of me.


----------



## stealthman52

they don't call ya Bones for nothing


----------



## Swamprat

Way to pull it off Son, even with you giving the club a headstart for half the season you still manage to get the biggest buck. 

So have you heard about what they are gonna plant around you this year. Still money in cotton so I gotta feeling I will be seeing alot of that in my area. Unlike corn even if you get a little rain it will still produce something. Most of em don't irrigate unless it is maters or melons and they put a drip system in.

Went to the dermatologist today for the laser treatment. One way to describe it. Kinda like a large hornet that has a electrocharged blow torch as a stinger. Toward the end it was bringing a tear to my eye, pretty painful. Even now my face will feel like it is on fire when sunlight hits it.


----------



## kmckinnie

Iwould not give the hired help shooting classes either!LOL


----------



## Swamprat

Son likes the shooters, it's the ones that can hit he can't stand.

Few pics around the yard....once again cruddy pics but if you close your eyes you get the idea. LOL

Spring is my favorite time of year. Shed hunting, scouting cause deer trails, rubs, and scrapes are still pretty visible from the past Winter, fishing and turkeys gobblin.


----------



## stealthman52

SwampinRat,you know when the dogwoods bloom its almostus shellcracker time down here


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> SwampinRat,you know when the dogwoods bloom its almostus shellcracker time down here



Yep....still a few weeks away before they will be blooming but that will be getting toward the full moon.

That first full moon in March is generally a good time to be on the water around here.


----------



## Swamprat

If you like airboats...kinda cool. Wish I could see more of the counter rotating boat, high dollar stuff there

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WH_Rw7VqsKw

Or if you want to see some hardcore Russian offroad check this one out....Give you a hint, the one guy turning on the windshield wipers is not helping him one bit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdmGTNf7_P0


----------



## Son

Some of our club members don't need a headstart, and I hope I don't have to give em one next season.
It was my luckiest season by far. Just plain darn luck and I happened to be awake in the right place for a change. I need to hit somebody up for a couple bullets before next deer season, think I'm all out. 30-06 and I prefer 180 grains. But right now, I need to focus on some good turkey shot. Going to look thru the truck and see if I have any 4's left from last season. I like those Remingtons in the green hull. Wondering which one of you turkeys would make a good decoy?    lol


----------



## stealthman52

Son,I recently aquired me another Ruger No.1 in dirty ought six,mounted my green scope on it,might smoke it off about Oct.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Wondering is one of you turkeys would make a good decoy?    lol



I'll volunteer but you gotta promise to shoot the gobbler before he hops on my back and has his way with me.


----------



## Son

You may volunteer, but I won't use ya until I see your hen walk. You know, some gobblers can be tough to deal with. Last Spring, after shooting one of two gobblers who were in a fight. I walked over to the downed bird as the other gobbler was on top of him, still trying to fight. I walked up and said," get off my bird". That's when the live gobbler came up and circled me as though he was going to take me on. I rushed over to where I had left my gun and came at him. By this time he was back on the downed bird. I knocked him off with the gun barrel. That's when he finally noticed I wasn't a turkey. He flew straight up and over some large oaks. I know that sounds like a story, and it is. It really happened.
Reminds me of the time I rode up on two gobblers fighting over a crippled hen. I put the tractor in neutral and watched. They fought until they were under the tractor. I got off and kicked em apart. One finally got up and wandered off like in slow motion. The other had to lay there awhile before he could get up and go. The hen had already departed. Gobblers go crazy when they're in a dominant fight.


----------



## Swamprat

I have seen a a few times mature gobblers in a death fight over hens out in pastures. The hens eventually got bored and worked on off while the gobblers were still going at it. I think I saw more feather's fly from them fighting than I have seen after shooting one.

Actually found a somewhat mature gobble dead that by judging from the spur marks on it's head, neck and breast area that it either bled to death or died of infection from flys. It was tore up something awful.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Howdy!!!!*

Good news tonight boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

One year ago today, found out my Dad had Multiple Myeloma. Just found out 2 hours ago, that he is full and total REMISSION!!!!!!!!!!!! Wooooohoooooo!!!!!!!!!!  I don't know how many of ya'll believe, but let me tell ya!!!!!! God is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much to those who prayed, and for those who may have given it just a momentary thought. This whole situation over the past year has been all about Dad. But I have to tell you guys, I needed this information tonight. WOW, what a ride this past year has been. Thank You again from the bottom of my heart!!!


----------



## Son

Great, glad to hear it.


----------



## Swamprat

HD....great news. The power of prayer is indeed a good thing. Except for your great hunting season I am glad you are getting some good news on the medical front for a change. You and your family need and deserve it.

Keep the good news up and let us know if you need anything.

On a sidenote I was in Havana the other day working for a few hours and did not think about letting you know, it just kinda happened but I would have bought you lunch. Next time I am in the area I promise to let you know.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamp, yea man, anytime. You still got my #? I know you were busy during season, not much time for fun. If I'm not at the station, I'm usually home, or close by. Next week, me and the Mrs. are going on a cruise. 20th wedding anniversary gift to her. Been holding back pennies and dimes for years to celebrate. It's also my 25 th year at the FD, so 2 reasons to celebrate. Ya'll keep this thing hot so I'll have something to read when I get home. Thanks again guys.


----------



## talisman

That great news H.D


----------



## stealthman52

HD,hope you enjoy,I don't do cruises,pocket knives,handguns not allowed,plus,thats too many metros for me to be around.


----------



## Havana Dude

stealthman52 said:


> HD,hope you enjoy,I don't do cruises,pocket knives,handguns not allowed,plus,thats too many metros for me to be around.



Stealth, I'm smokin what you talkin about. We decided on the cruise over , say a trip to the mountains, for the sole purpose of, you don't have to do anything but get waited on hand and foot. She deserves a break, and I guess I do too. 18 years of kids, and we have spent a total of about 6 days away, just the 2 of us. I let her decide on what to do, as I told her I would be happy grilling on the back deck of some mountain top cabin, as long as we were together, I didn't care. She is about to turn inside out to get there, have not seen her this happy in a long time. 

It's kinda like the concert thing. Sometimes you gotta bend a little to make everyone happy. Ya'll take care of this place while I'm gone.


----------



## Swamprat

HD...congrats on the marriage and the job.  

Been on two cruises, first one was a blur since I was young and single. Bout all I remember is at customs on the way back they asked if I had anything to declare. "Yep, a hangover" was my reply.
Actually had a blast, went to the Abacos with several friends. Great place.

Second one was with my wife about 11 years ago. Went to Nassau which is so-so but to crowded for me. We did eat like pigs though. You would have breakfast, then brunch, then lunch, then the mid afternoon ice cream bar, then the pre dinner wine and cheese, then dinner, then would be eating pizza at midnight. Wake up and start it all over again. 

You will all have a great time and yep we will try to have some reading material for you when you get back.


----------



## Son

last cruise I went on was free...     U.S. Navy...

Ever now and then, we would see land.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> last cruise I went on was free...     U.S. Navy...
> 
> Ever now and then, we would see land.



My uncle was on the sub the USS Skate during the cold war. They would spend months snoopin and poopin in Russian water keeping tabs on the Russian fleet. 

He would have months with not even seeing the sky.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,I hope you two have a blast,I told my wife if she just has to go on a cruise,better go with her sisters,brothers,she goes to her brothers mountain crib every year with her sisters in Wears Valley,he has a 300k cabin forsitting and looking,I been but once every two or three years is okfine with me.
I am not like the cattle we see,just eat,walk around ,look,and do it all over again the next day.
Sad thing is both my brother in laws do not hunt or fish,if they did,I imagine I would have a heck of piece of property to hunt,lol.


----------



## Son

All the spaces where I worked were high security, no windows and well inside. We never knew if it was day or night except by a clock. Rain or shine, cold or hot. During the Cuban conflict, we often worked 16 on and even when we were off, most times were were at General Quarters. Very little sleep in those days. I couldn't do that today, can't even stay awake in a hunting blind these days.


----------



## Swamprat

Come on Son admit it, during your off time you had a big ol teaser off the back of the boat trolling for dolphin, sailfish and marlin. LOL

And you probably found a way to kill and eat the terns that hung around the boat.

Thanks for your service though. My uncle said during the 60's it was a pucker factor of 0.25 at times. He was in communication and sonar and after he retired he went to work for the Navy as a civilian for another 20 years at a goverment listening post in Maine. Still retired before he turned 60, 20 in the Navy and 20 as a civilian and he went in at 18.


----------



## Son

I joined at 18, was in communications. My speciality was morse code. Speedkey sending up to 38 wpm or so. Loved the job, love code, I can talk it better than English. But I missed my hunting and fishing. Did my six years obligation and got out. Then worked for the Phone Co, GTE until I retired the first time.


----------



## Son

And yes, we did fish off the fantail, in GTMO Bay, Cuba. The base had a few small boats that could be checked out. So, a friend and I checked one out, and ran around the Carrier couple times. Then we took a tour of the harbor. Never forget it. Going around an aircraft Carrier in a fourteen foot boat really lets ya see how big that ship really is. And our carrier, The Intrepid was one of the smaller ones.


----------



## Swamprat

I imagine the anchors if they had them, (not sure on a carrier) were probaly wider than as the 14' boat was long.

Since I had one uncle spend time on a sub and another do 3 tours in Nam as a Marine as part of a LRRP unit I find myself reading books on those two subjects.


----------



## Son

My Dad was a submariner during WWII.

This is him in a fishing camp in the Sandhills of Pasco Co. Fl. When I was home on leave one time.






And a model of the USS Pogy, one of the boats he was on during the war. Each member of the first crew received one of these models. I've searched sub museums, and I have the only one anybody knows about.


----------



## Son

Noticed this morning. My website and msg board is down for some reason. Sent email to the webhost, waiting for a reply.


----------



## talisman

i noticed that also


----------



## Son

Not having any luck in contacting my webhost either. Phone message says "out of town til Mar 11th", not good.
Nobody answers the phone, says no voicemail setup yet etc..
Hmmmmm, now what? I'll keep trying to get in touch with em.


----------



## Son

Server had gone down, back up now folks.


----------



## Son

What's up? My dogwoods are blooming and it's not even turkey season yet.


----------



## talisman

i bet the turkeys are gobbling along with the dogwoods blooming


----------



## Son

Saw some nice gobblers yesterday along with about fifteen hens. Heading right to one of my favorite spots.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> What's up? My dogwoods are blooming and it's not even turkey season yet.



Dogwoods have not even started here yet but it ought to be soon. Pears both ornamental and wild are blooming like crazy along with some other stuff but have not seen the first dogwood bloom.

Son, enjoyed the pics. Cool stuff and the model of the Pogy is neat. Along with the morse code machine they are great treasures.

Heck your bad stuff makes it look like I dumpster dived for my good stuff.


----------



## Son

Yep, carriers have anchors, I've stepped thru the chain links. The big guns were removed while I was serving aboard the Intrepid. Used to enjoy watching em shoot those five inchers at sleds pulled by DE's or DD's.  
My dogwood flowers are formed, but havn't turned white yet, couple more days. More bass are showing up at the dock, fanning beds. Most average 2 to 3 pounds.


----------



## Swamprat

Looks like some rain for the weekend.....hope so. Will give me a chance to torch up my burn pile. Been to dry or windy as of late to safely burn but I will start it just as it gets to raining. By the time it gets good and going the rain unless it is a downpour won't put it out. The heat will evaporate the moisture before it hits the fire and I don't have to worry about flying embers.


----------



## Son

Know you got the chemical treatment. Did you ask your Dr about biafine? It cuts healing time in half, and stops pain.


----------



## Swamprat

I did but the type of treatment was with laser and she said stay out of the sun for a few days which I did. It was uncomfortable for a few days but not to bad. Right now my face is peeling like a snake which is probably more irritating than anything.

Starting to sprinkle round here, but I had to come in to work for a few hours to wrap up some data on one project and get another one pulled together for next week. 

If it is raining when I get home then I will torch the pile. Just cause of dry conditions and wind it hasn't been burned in awhile. It's a pile of limbs, branches, scrap wood, clippings, etc that is about 6-7' tall and about 20' across. Needless to say when it gets going it will get toasty.


----------



## talisman

*Survivor# 2*

Went up to camp today to check on somethings and chechek a camera and looks like this one is still around


----------



## Swamprat

Good looking buck....should be a horse next year. Hope he sticks around in the same area for you.

Should not be to long before they start dropping the headgear.


----------



## talisman

have several pictures of bucks without horns now. i would like to find this ones sheds


----------



## Swamprat

talisman said:


> have several pictures of bucks without horns now. i would like to find this ones sheds



10-4.....he would be a dandy to find. Looks like he prefers the thick wet stuff. Just get on them trails thru there.

No rain yet except for the brief shower earlier, just checked the radar and it's coming. Pretty breezy out.


----------



## Son

I checked my camera thursday, had one doe several rabbits and some squirrels on it. Oh, and lots of coons. Looks like we have some bad weather coming, watching the weather channel now at 5:51 PM.
We need the water, but not those tornados.


----------



## Swamprat

Yep....threw out a bunch of fertilizer this afternoon so bring on the rain. Could live with out the tornadoes though. Some of the worst tornadoes we get are at this time of the year.


----------



## kmckinnie

We planted some turkey plots at the house today the rainwould be greaaaaat! oats wheat and rye! Burned some too!


----------



## Swamprat

7:00 Central Time and I am starting to hear the thunder with a few flashes of lighting off to the West while grilling burgers. Ain't gonna be long before the rain hits.....my guess in about 20-30 minutes. I am bout 80 miles West of Tallahassee and 60 or so miles Southwest of Donalsonville..


----------



## Son

Wow, radar looks like some ugly stuff coming. and appears to be moving slow.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Wow, radar looks like some ugly stuff coming. and appears to be moving slow.



Yep it appears to be creeping along. I guess I was wrong in my time frame...it is now 7:23 and the thunder has stopped and stil no rain but it is coming.

Don't tell me I was wrong in putting out the 10 dollar a bag fertilizer. Well I was wrong for paying that much but it is what it is.

When I fertilize my grass I am thinking of doing bulk and get the tow along 1 ton spreader from the feed store...ought to be somewhat cheaper.


----------



## Son

I don't like mowing, so I skip fertilizing grass. Works for me, saves on money for fertilizer, gas and also gives me more time to fish. More gas for the outboard.
But I don't, wont skip on my garden. I like eating fresh veggies.


----------



## Swamprat

OK...here comes my one and only I am a millionaire moment. I pay sombody to cut and weedeat my yard during the summer. For the size of my yard and what he charges I am getting a steal.

For what he can do in about 3 -4 hours on a Thursday or Friday afternoon with him and either his son or another guy helping him on his two commercial mowers would take me all day on a Saturday. I opted to pay him and thus leaving my Saturday free to either do other chores around the house or spend time with the wife and kids.

The sad thing is that I enjoy cutting grass but just trying to find the time was the problem. I would say try to cut half on a Thursday afternoon and the other half on Friday but then we would get a afternoon shower and then I had family plans on Saturday. Try again on Monday but you would have more rain...etc. So it seemed like one side of the yard looked great and by the time I got to the other side the first side was looking bad. Never could keep up.

My BIL this year planted about 6 acres of his pasture/yard in pines because he got tired of the mowing and bushhogging. He even had folks come in and cut it for hay but he got tired of looking a two foot tall bahia grass for a month or so.


----------



## Son

There was a time when young fellers would come around with a lawnmower and can of gas, wanting to cut your yard. Don't see that anymore. Kids are too busy playing games. First lawn mower I can remember was an old push cylinder blade. Blades turned when the wheels turned. Always had to wait for the grass to get dry before mowing or the wheels would just slide. By then it was hot. Blades got dull or out of adjustment and I would find myself pushing and pulling over the same grass multiple times to get it cut. Now we have roundup.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Now we have roundup.



We also have a state called Nevada where you just plant cactus.

My great grandmother had one of them ol reel type mowers and during the summer me and my brother got to experience it firsthand several times. Luckily the front yard was small. If you didn't like the reel mower she had a hay scickle/bank blade that according to her needed to see daylight from time to time. With that thing it was like playing 164 rounds of golf and never hitting the ball. 

I guess it got me prepared for land surveying and using a bush axe but I did not know that at that time. I still hate a bush axe and I had seen the virtues of them in my late teens and early twenties. My first crew chief thought only real man and surveyors used a bush axe and machetes were for girls. I finally had enough of the club swinging and went to a machete. After about six months and I kept on "girling" by him with my machete and not breaking a sweat doing so he still hated them but had a little more respect for me.


----------



## Son

Had a good rain last night, glad there was no bad weather with it. Nice outside this morning. No pollen yet.


----------



## Swamprat

Yep we got a good soaking rain and nothing bad weather wise.

Still to windy today to burn even though the ground is pretty wet. There will be a next time. Actually it might be on Wednesday, think we got a 60-70% chance for the wet stuff.

Big change in temps, about a 25 degree change in 24 hours.


----------



## Son

Weather report says, it could be 39 tonight. Whoa.....so i brought my tomato, eggplant and cucumber seedlings indoors.


----------



## kmckinnie

You did the right thing bring them in.


----------



## Son

I've made blinds like that before. Not very wind proof though.


----------



## kmckinnie

He likes it there! Maybe he'll show up!










Iknow she will with a push button and a 20ga!


----------



## Son

I see the scratchings.  Might work.


----------



## kmckinnie

Its that way everywhere! The fresh planted oat just before the rain can't hurt either! More pics this week I hope!


----------



## oldways

Heard two gobbling Sat morning in Cairo down around the the river. If I had to guess I say two 2 year olds. They were giving it a fit.. and I got all my firewood laid by for next winter so it can cure over the summer...


----------



## Son

Already cutting firewood. Good idea while it's still cool. Must be cutting sweetgums.. Takes a while for them to dry out.


----------



## oldways

Nah, its all oak just trying to get done before those 90's get here. I have to cut for me, my mom and dad,and my grandparnets. I don't mine I got child labor a 14 year old and a 10 year old. to load the truck and  it keeps them out of the house and in the woods. They both want new bows this year so they got to work it off. ( they don't know  I already got the bows in and fix's up). I just got a sucker fishing report there running wide open. Didn't know if you fellers sucker fished or not..


----------



## talisman

Im glad to hear a report on the turkeys gobbling i figured some were with all the warm weather.


----------



## Swamprat

Well they called with the results of the biopsy they did on top of my right hand and the top of my left arm, both came back as squamous cell type of cancer. Gonna go in the 23rd for the Doc to look at and at that time see if he can burn them out or do a little same day surgery.

Had to figure all of my free wheeling lifestyle in the sun would catch up to me someday and today is the day I suppose.

Good thing is so far the only two spots and hopefully with the laser treatments both on my face and arms it will prevent anymore. Looks like I am part of the long sleeve/sunscreen/wide brim hat brigade from here on out.

More rain coming Wednesday from what I hear. Perfect timing cause when the tress start to bud out and get some leaves they start sucking the water down.


----------



## Son

Squamous are the type they've been cutting out of me. Two above my left eye took over four hours each. And on the last one, they wanted to do plastic surgery, but I declined. Told the doc, I'm too old to be in any beauty contest, so just sew me up if you can.

Went looking for turkeys today, just to see if they are still there. Saw some hens run off and got these pictures.


----------



## Son

And the Spring Gobbler season will start just as soon as the "Fat doe" sings.


----------



## Defcon15

Went searching for sheds this past weekend. Found a fresh spike shed and got lots of pictures of bucks without antlers. Spending most of next week searching the woods. I don't really want to log a bunch of hours walking the woods unless they are more of less done shedding. Do y'all think they should be finishing up before long?


----------



## kmckinnie

I see they been scratchen hard there! Orta be good!


----------



## Son

Depends on where you are. Where I hunt, they usually start dropping mid March. So, I may start looking for sheds after turkey season begins.


----------



## Defcon15

Meant to add that these are from calhoun county. Usually I don't get pictures of them shedding before mid march but it seems that they are early this year. Kinda odd. Was curious if anyone else in the area was noticing this too.


----------



## Son

I can't say, have had a camera out since the season closed. But no buck pictures, just does and yearlings so far. Might need to move my camera around to find where the bucks are hanging out.


----------



## talisman

Defcon15 said:


> Meant to add that these are from calhoun county. Usually I don't get pictures of them shedding before mid march but it seems that they are early this year. Kinda odd. Was curious if anyone else in the area was noticing this too.



I checked some cameras this past weekend and had a few buck pics that had shed there horns already. I was thinking it was a little early to


----------



## oldways

Son, have they started burning any of the Mayhaw WMA yet. I didn't know if you've been up that way lately they freshen up all the breaks back during deer season I was hoping they might burn, Before turkey season..


----------



## talisman

I came by there entrance this past weekend and they had been doing some burning


----------



## Son

Havn't been thru there, but I've seen lots of smoke lately.


----------



## oldways

Thats good, thanks I knew they had freshen up alot of breaks..


----------



## Son

There's going to be some burning on our lease too. Doziers are wind rowing the cutover area right now. Found half our gate down yesterday, put it back up to keep the dumpers out.


----------



## TLynn

My 2010/2011 season summary"
Clay County- 3rd year lease on 200 ac. good bucks on trail cam at night, 1-spike, 1-7 pt, 2-8 pt, 1-9 pt, 1-10 pt. about 6 does total. Hunted 16 days total, killed 1 small (12 inch wide) 8pt not on trail cam, cousin killed 2- 8 pts 13 in wide within 20 minutes of each other also ther were not on trail cam either.

Early County- been hunting here sience 1982. Deer sighting increased until about 1995, then about 2001 declined. For the last 8 years I hunted about 20 days per season, seeing about 4 to 6 does and 6 to 8 bucks each season. I have not killed any does, just not that many here. 

2010/2011 Early County. Had 4 buckes 6 pt, 7 pt 8 pt & 9 pt running togather 3 times on trail cam, 2 in day time, once at night, hunted 7 days total, saw 3 does, 1 buck a 6 pt I grunted and shot at 9 yards. 
So I got my two bucks, just didn't see a lot of deer.

Look forward to retirement in Dec 2012 and hunt full time.


----------



## Son

If you're not seeing many deer, there's a factor near that's keeping the numbers down. Possibilities are. A brown it's down club or the same mentality by border hunters. Or, an active aggressive depredation program nearby. It doesn't take much to reduce deer numbers, just one faction that draws em with food, then takes em to the freezer. Our club has experienced some of each over the years. The worst was a neighboring club that had ten members with guest priviledges. Could be 20 folks hunting 650 acres. Only took em two years to cut the numbers down to the point we didn't kill a deer one year. All the trails dried up and sightings were very limited. When they quit seeing deer, they gave up that property and we took it over. Took three years to get deer numbers coming back, and it's going to get better as time goes by.
For some reason, some people can't do the math, or they just don't care.  Some groups are not clubs, it's every man for themselves, and who can get the most. For example, 20 deer in a square mile. 20 hunters trying to get 12 deer. Somebody ain't going to make it. And the next season will be worse. Even with our best management, we couldn't compete with a next door "brown its down mentality". Management and good neighbors are the key, even if you control a large area.


----------



## Son

We've been experiencing a bad storm all afternoon. Still raining with thunder and lightening. This will put some water in the woods, and fill the ponds back up. But it's going to muddy up the rivers Chattahoochee and Flint, flowing into Lake Seminole. There goes the fishing for a spell.


----------



## kmckinnie

There goes my ol dirt driveway! We got some rain!

See the homemade blind in  the pic!


----------



## kmckinnie

Hog trap is on the left! Put a top onit and it could be a HOCKEY trap!LOL1


----------



## Son

I'm on a dirt road, now some of that road has washed into my yard. And it's still raining.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,did you launch the boat in the yard yet?


----------



## Swamprat

It has finally stopped raining but we got close to 3" at my place.

Folks around here don't believe it but when we get a downpour the roads are in better shape than a all day slow rain. The reason being is that when the ditches are flowing it is sucking the rainwater on the dirt road out as well. 

We can have a straight hour of downpour and you might have a few washout spots but if we have 4 hours of steady drizzle the roads turn into a quagmire.


----------



## Son

Whew, it's about over here now, and the lake is still in the lake. Bet that knocked the pollen down for a day or two.

It looked somewhat like this picture before dark. This was our snow day last year.


----------



## Son

Discussing the problems of RV trailer hookups, power etc.. reminds me.
Here it is, Turkey season and our power bills have not let up a bit. The last bill was over 250 bucks. I even took Jim from camp before deer season was  over so I could get a better idea of actual camp power use. Found out, Jim wasn't using that much. Considering deer season ended Jan 15th. There's been very little power usuage since then, but the bills have not come down. Guess the power co is averaging and not checking the meter every month. Even with Jim paying more than his share of usuage, the electricity is beginning to get into my pocket. Not wanting to take up more money that it would take to pay the bill for 12 months, makes it difficult to come out to the good. Power bills have increased too, so that adds to the problem. Wish I could get a member to handle the power, and let me only be responsible for the lease cost. Sure would take a load off my back. I bet other clubs have some of the same problems.
Yep folks, that's how it goes in a hunt camp. Amazes me how some members come to hunt, and act as they think the place just stays in shape by magic. Yep, all the roads stay mowed, no trees across em, stands in good locations, blinds for easy hunting or bad weather, the camp always looks mowed and both bathrooms never break down.
I've now replaced both commodes and Bear has wired service for everybody. Bruce keeps the camp and roads mowed, and a small group does the food plots. Same guys keep the roads clear. Maybe I can rent the place out to migrants during the summer to pick up a little extra cash..

Picture improves a post, ever see a double rack buck? They both score in the 140's.


----------



## kmckinnie

I know what you mean!


----------



## kmckinnie

The hog trap is to the left!


----------



## kmckinnie

What would it cost a year? There is 7 months of heavyuse!
 Sept Oct,Nov,dec,jan,march,april,may!
  Is this about right! What is the average for ayear there do you think!


----------



## talisman

kmckinnie said:


> What would it cost a year? There is 7 months of heavyuse!
> Sept Oct,Nov,dec,jan,march,april,may!
> Is this about right! What is the average for ayear there do you think!



We budget $1500.00 to $1700.00 a year om my other lease for power. We generally have about 12 campers there and come uo short about april.


----------



## Son

Try as I may, have never come up with the right figure. The power company always gets higher. Can't figure it, cause there's no way to know how often a member will show up, or how much they will use. If only they would turn off heaters and air conditioners when not in their trailers, that would be a big help. Sure it might take a short time to cool or heat when they return, but a trailer is a small space, so that's no big problem. Most don't want ya to come around for more money, and some just wont pay it. Mowing the grass will start soon, and I bet most members have no idea how much that cost, plus time. Talisman knows what I'm talking about, and so does others who manage or have managed a club.
On my way to camp today to do the property owner a favor, it's always good to stay in favor with the owner. That will cost about 30 bucks in gas to go and come. This country is in a mess, fuel, groceries, taxes, etc..  it's taking folks down every day. Never have I seen so many for sale signs in my area. And none are selling.


----------



## Son

It may sound like grumbling, but that's the facts, not grumbling just to make noise. I betcha over half the members wouldn't even consider taking on the task. Even if they were gauranteed killing a nice buck.


----------



## talisman

My budddy has been running our club over 20 years now and i can tell you just from the things i do to help him that Son is correct it is a pain in the Butt


----------



## kmckinnie

Your to fair! When you figure what it takes,you need to add another five bills to it! If its not spent,well its still there!


----------



## stealthman52

Truth is,you don't need power to hunt,its just to stay comfortable,lol


----------



## Son

Been running this camp for the same lease for over 24 years now. It really wasn't much of a headache until we got electricity.
If people wont pay for food plots, you don't have to plant em.
But if you don't take up enough money to pay the power bills, they keep coming in.
First hunt lease began in 1975 in Macon co. Alabama. The only problem we had there was the club manager was caught stealing from and lying to the club. He was the local gamewarden.
Second lease was in Bulloch county Alabama, think it began around 85 or 86. That was the first camp we had power in, and that's when the money problems began. When I moved the club to Ga, we didn't have electricity at first, boy that was nice. Then when we got electricity there was only three trailers, easy to handle. The problem really began when the trailer numbers increased to what we have now. We're going to have to cut cost somehow. Maybe a notice in camp telling members to turn off heat, lights and air when they're not in the trailer. It all adds up.

It was an exciting afternoon today, right rear axle came out of the jeep and we had it carried to the shop. Broke down right near the chicken house at the hard road.
Riding thru the woods, saw a herd of deer at Duck Pond, and a flock of turkeys at my secret spot.


----------



## Son

New pictures off the camera today.
The little buck has already shed his antlers.


----------



## Swamprat

Son....I understand your frustation about members and work.

In some cases you will have folks that help but it might not be in the club manager's timeline. Give it a month or so and some folks will pick up the slack. 

Several years ago in a camp we had in Emanual County which was a old plantation/farmhouse we had a problem with the flooring right in front of the main fireplace in the kitchen area. Rats had tunneled in and around causing the floors to cave in at the fireplace. It got where it was unsafe to get near it. 

During July I took a few days off and basically tore out the floorboards and hauled in five gallon after five gallon bucket of clay to refill the damage. Put the floor back and redid the bricks around the mantle and in front on the floor in front of the fireplace. Keep in mind we had no A/C in there just in seperate rooms where we slept and they were all window units. Sweat was pouring off me like a waterfall. My brother and dad knew what I had fixed on my own just to help everybody out and make the place nicer. Was not till December when a member piped up during dinner..."who fixed the fireplace area"

Long story short I will do things unoticed in order to help a club. Don't look for the thanks or anything just figure if I can make something better for myself and others then why not.


----------



## Son

I'll say this. We now have the most energetic group we've ever had. and believe me, they are appreciated. And there will always be those who will swallow a bisquit whole to keep from having to chew it.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> I'll say this. We now have the most energetic group we've ever had. and believe me, they are appreciated. And there will always be those who will swallow a bisquit whole to keep from having to chew it.



Hopefully I can see how energetic they are next year....put me first on the list of a member.

The one place I was on after I left your place I had found a open area in some small planted pines between 2 cypress heads. I spent several hours weed whacking a 200 something yard long trail thru the pines so I sould get to a stand I placed in a sweetgum overlooking the open area and all the trails that crossed thru. I live for that junk...to me it is like another day at work, hacking thru whatever to find a corner.


----------



## talisman

Getting other members to pitch in is more work than just doing it yourself. I actually get a reduction in dues for helping collect checks organize the planting of the food plots and listening to the whining form time to time but i will say this I dont let lazy sorry people ruin my hunting season Im like SR  i will do it just becuase i enjoy doing things and having a nice place to hunt at


----------



## Son

I was handicapped last season, but hope to be 100 percent this coming deer season. Can't stand to see stuff not done. Talisman, you and others sure took up my slack this last season and it was noticed. Now, if you all would just show me your secret spots, I would be set.


----------



## talisman

I will trade a secret deer spot for some turkey knowledge you have on where they roost and were they like to strut


----------



## Son

The hens have not started looking for nesting spots yet. When the flocks break up, everything changes. That's when we need to look and see where the gobblers will start hanging out. It's sure to change some this season due to the clearcutting. But I'm watching em. Two of the best roost sites are just off our property. One of those may change as it looks like a new group has that property now, and they've built a tower stand right at the roost. They must not know us, as they've put posted signs up where our properties meet. Never had anyone do that before.


----------



## talisman

I saw a new posted sign back there the other day i figured they had put it there for the loggers. Do many of our club members turkey  much. What about the people around us do they hunt turkeys much


----------



## Son

We never know about the people around us, but dthere's been several of our group saying they will turkey hunt. Guess that knocks out weekends for me. Or I'll just have to go to the rough where the others wont go. We old guys should get the easy spots. After all, we hardly ever kill anything...


----------



## talisman

If our members turkey hunt like they deer hunt we better get in steel box stands with them shooting shot guns


----------



## Son

I don't think we'll have to worry about em shooting much. Remember,they have to get a turkey in before they can use the gun.  lol


----------



## Son

I would go for a one shot shell limit per hunt, like I do in deer season.


----------



## kmckinnie

Yall ain't right!


----------



## talisman

I would do the same thing with my shells


----------



## Son

Yep, one shot. That would seperate the men from the boys.
All my turkeys have been one shot birds.


----------



## Havana Dude

*I'm  back boys*

Whew, broker than 2 hecks. Gotta poot just to get a cent in my pocket. Just checkin in, not much going on here.


----------



## Son

We ain't got anything going on either, just killing the keyboards.


----------



## Swamprat

Just got back from Mobile....my youngest daughter had a regional dance competition. Her group won first place in two different categories. Not bad for a little small town dance studio competing with other studios from bigger towns in Fl, Ga, Al, and Miss.

We stayed at the Battle House in downtown Mobile, pretty neat place. Had dinner at Wintzell's, dozen oysters for a appetizer, a big bowl of cheese grits and blackended shrimp for the main course and a couple of golden soda's and I was stuffed. 

On the way back home we ran down toward Foley and on the way back going up 59 about a mile South of 98 while we were at a red light I look over and see a swarm of bees coming across the road. I ended chasing them for about a 1/4 or so miles before a road block of fenced lots stopped me. Kept telling the wife if they land I need something to put them in. She kept saying they ain't riding with us.
Women just don't understand how valuable free bees are.

Was a good learning moment for the wife and kids though.


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> Whew, broker than 2 hecks. Gotta poot just to get a cent in my pocket. Just checkin in, not much going on here.



Ok.....so how was the cruise. I bet you are still digesting all of the food.

Yep, you are broke for now but the reasons and the memories are worth it.

Just came back from Mobile, started out as lets just go and come back for my daughters dance competition, then it turned into let's stay, eat, shop, etc. It went from a 100 dollar weekend to about 600 or so. We don't do it often so it is nice to splurge once in awhile I suppose. Memories for the kids is kinda priceless.


----------



## Son

I'm looking for some free bees, but none have been seen around here. We need em to polinate our garden and fruit trees. Already got the hive. Lately all I see on my plants now are bumblebees. Couple weeks ago, had honey bees on the loquat trees. But they havn't come back for the other blooming plants.


----------



## Swamprat

Son, generally the honeybees are all over the red maple in my yard but this year it was a pretty light with bees. Last year on alot of my plants it was probably 75% bumblebees, maybe 5-10% of other pollinators and the rest were honeybees.

I think the last few cold winters have really put a hurt on feral colonies cause I am not seeing the usual numbers. Disease and other factors could be at work also.


----------



## Son

I knew where a couple hives were in hollow cypress, but they're gone now.


----------



## Swamprat

On the other side of town there was this abandoned house that for I think 4 years you would see bee's bearding on the outside during the summer due to the heat or possibly overcrowding.

Last summer I did not see them, I think the harsh winter for these parts during the previous winter did them in. We had I think several days straight of in the teens and low 20's along with a month where the lows did not get above freezing and it was extremely wet.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamprat said:


> Ok.....so how was the cruise. I bet you are still digesting all of the food.
> 
> Yep, you are broke for now but the reasons and the memories are worth it.



Yes and Yes!!! Had a great time. I really and truly enjoyed the week with just my wife. We went to Cozumel, Belize, Roatan Honduras, and Costa Maya. All tourist traps, but enjoyed seeing them none the less. Did a dumb thing in Belize and took a non sanctioned tour (did not go through the cruise lines). Found out my pucker factor is working just fine. We got a tour of slums for 50 bucks. May as well lit it on fire. Live and learn. We kinda had it in the back of our minds, but took the bait anyways. Long story short, we were glad to get back to the boat. Roatan was by far the nicest and cleanest place of all of them, with Cozumel and Costa Maya running close behind.

We cruised on the Carnival Dream. Nice is putting it mildly. Highly recommend if you cruise in the future.


----------



## Swamprat

Did you depart out of Mobile....I was there this weekend.

Glad you all had a good time. Last time I went to Nassau me and my wife got in to a cab to go over to the Atlantis Resort. Talk about a white knuckle ride. This dude would start doing 60 down a narrow street and then slam on brakes when the traffic stopped. After awhile it felt like I was riding with a NASCAR driver at Bristol. Honking horns, yelling out the window, passing vehicles with side mirrows hitting the other vehicle. Crazy or good ganja is what I figured.


----------



## Son

Ya'll ain't had a ride til you get one in Kingston Jaimaca. Wrong side of the road, curves, up and down hills etc..
The Navy always took us to great places...


----------



## Havana Dude

SR, no we went out of Canaveral. In belize there were small kids running in the streets under semi's ......MOVING!!!!!!!


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> SR, no we went out of Canaveral. In belize there were small kids running in the streets under semi's ......MOVING!!!!!!!



I guess that was the original idea for the game Frogger.

The funnist thing in Nassau was the guy with a portable stand next to the straw market yelling every 15 seconds, "got your smoke mon, come get your smoke" I walked by and he said "Mon I got the good bud cheap"

I then asked if that was his brother the police officer 200 feet away waiting to bust me after you sell it to me. He kinda went quiet. Funny thing was is that I saw him playing in a band several hours and several blocks later at a bar and the same police officer was out front milling about. 

You really can't trust any of them folks over there.


----------



## Son

Shysters in all  foriegn towns where tourist visit. No doubt about it.


----------



## kmckinnie

Theres shysters everywhere today! There here too!


----------



## Swamprat

All I know is we got all spring and summer of this killing of the keyboard.....bring on deer season. LOL


----------



## Son

No, don't start deer season until gas comes down.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> No, don't start deer season until gas comes down.



Son, we might be waiting awhile then.....


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamprat said:


> I guess that was the original idea for the game Frogger.



Funny. Had not even thought about that.


----------



## Son

Boy what a dreary morning, but boats are coming by anyway. Some folks will go fishing no matter what. I used to be just like that.
Sat on the porch a bit listening for a gobble. Didn't hear any, there's a good number of turkeys around this area.  Sometimes I hear em sounding off to the SE of my place.
Home away from home.


----------



## kmckinnie

Secret turkey blind?


----------



## talisman

It is probably one of his secret spots. I think he has them scatterd all over the place lol


----------



## kmckinnie

Is this legal?


----------



## Son

Ya'll make fun of my blind. The roof is at about 6 feet 6 inches. I can almost do jumping jacks in there. There's also enough room for a cot for naps when nothing's going on. And don't worry about that secret spot, it's been clearcut. Outfitted with a small ice chest for drink and food, cellphone for communication and a comfortable chair. At my age, it's nice to be comfortable, the old bones and joints don't work like they used to. But don't worry, I have another secret spot.


----------



## Son

And, that's not it.


----------



## kmckinnie

Noone made fun of the blind! And its a jumping jack! We all know you can only do one! Butttt you can and will kill 3 toms no problem!
Them ol birds have out lived there time anyway!


----------



## Swamprat

kmckinnie said:


> Is this legal?



Sure if you are over the age of 21....


----------



## Son

I'll have to borrow some shells. Think I ran out last season and Wally World wont sell just three.


----------



## Swamprat

Let's see. Old 1100 probably shooting 2 3/4". I got several you can have ranging from #4's to 6's.


----------



## kmckinnie

I've got plenty! I'll e-mail em!


----------



## Swamprat

kmckinnie said:


> I've got plenty! I'll e-mail em!



I was just gonna post a pic of them.


----------



## Son

AAAAW you guys are just too generous.. I may just lay beside a log and catch em by the legs. Did that one time, reached under the log and caught this big ol gobbler by the legs. Couldn't get him under the log, so I turned him loose and called him around the end. All you gotta watch out for is the spurs.


----------



## Son

Don't ya'll worry, I have a blackpowder 12 guage, and I got the fixings for it. If there's a will, there's always a way.
Now I'll go an tune up my old broken, glued cedar box, if I can find the chalk.


----------



## kmckinnie

Who made that box!
I'll drop off shells,chaulk to ya on my way to georgetown next fri! I've got justa bout everything you need but,"Gas Money"


----------



## Son

Saved, found some shells, chalk, and got the box working. I'll get up a picture of my cedar box.


----------



## kmckinnie

Wheuuuuuuuuuuuuu!Yeeeeehawwwwwwww!


----------



## Havana Dude

You boys be careful chasin them big chickens. Watchout for them diamond back cobras.


----------



## Son

My old cedar box, can't remember how many years i've had it, but it has caused many an ol gobbler to have a headache. Broken paddle, glued, and part of one side missing. Yep, I've sat on it, stepped on it, and whatever, but I'm going to use it again this year.


----------



## billy336

Son, that box looks alot like my Gaskins call. All beat up but still makes the sweet sound. Im sure you remember old Tom Gaskins from Palmdale. FL,


----------



## Son

Yep, remember him, but never had one of his calls. We always made our own homemade calls until I bought the Lynchs shown above. Old medicine bottle/latex calls. Drilled out cedar boxes with a piece of slate to work across the edge. And one of my favorites, a cedar stick thru a corncobb, to work on a piece of slate. All worked very well.


----------



## Swamprat

billy336 said:


> Son, that box looks alot like my Gaskins call. All beat up but still makes the sweet sound. Im sure you remember old Tom Gaskins from Palmdale. FL,



That is my next call to try and find. Knew alot of old time turkey hunters who used his calls and that was probally when hunting the Glades or Big Cypress was tougher back then than now. Course I think he hunted the Fisheating Creek area which has always had a ton of birds.

Great call maker who received hardly no attention.


----------



## kmckinnie

Looks like a swamp rat ate the gobbler side off!


----------



## Son

I sat on it. And notice the paddle glued. I stepped on it when getting up to run to a downed gobbler. I know most of ya'll would laugh if you could compare my old worn out turkey hunting equipment to the equipment of others. Kinda like my boat, it smells like fish, while other peoples boats just shine..and smell new. lol
Not always the sound that fools a gobbler, it's the cadence of the call. And the number one thing, "Patience".


----------



## kmckinnie

I use the same call! Its newer,had it 8 years! My wife uses a  old push button,We've had it awhile!


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> I sat on it. And notice the paddle glued. I stepped on it when getting up to run to a downed gobbler. I know most of ya'll would laugh if you could compare my old worn out turkey hunting equipment to the equipment of others. Kinda like my boat, it smells like fish, while other peoples boats just shine..and smell new. lol
> Not always the sound that fools a gobbler, it's the cadence of the call. And the number one thing, "Patience".



Son, never knew a dead gobbler complaining it got shot with a 2 3/4" shell vs a 3 or 3.5. I mostly use the old school 1960's 1100 shooting the 2.75's

Also never saw a fish complain about what type of boat it got caught out of. Heck my own two feet wading in grass ponds or saltwater lagoon have caught more than any boat I have been in.

I remember as a kid going down to East Lake Toho and wade  fishing for bass with my dad on a Sunday afternoon bout a hour from dark till past dark. As it got dark the cars coming by on Lakeshore Drive would shine the gators eyes so you kept tabs on it, next car came by you might see the eyes or not. Kept you on your toes as a youngin but we were never bothered by them. Had them swim by within 15-20 feet, they were keying in on the bullfrogs and coots.


----------



## billy336

Swamprat said:


> That is my next call to try and find. Knew alot of old time turkey hunters who used his calls and that was probally when hunting the Glades or Big Cypress was tougher back then than now. Course I think he hunted the Fisheating Creek area which has always had a ton of birds.
> 
> Great call maker who received hardly no attention.




Yes, he roamed Fisheating Creek mostly and Glades County is slap full of birds. I met him once when I was 15 or so, he was the stereotypical FL Cracker. I think we bought 3 calls off him that day, they have all dried out and cracked but I can still get some notes out of mine. Truth is the Lil Duece Ive been using the past couple years brings em in on a string. Its one sweet lil call.


----------



## Son

Talking about being surrounded by gators. One time in Okeechobee, My Dad, a friend and I were there for a couple days. They wanted to fish bream beds, and I wanted to fish bass. So, I got em to drop me off in some shallow flats out past the ditch. No way to get back to land until they picked me up. While fishing, noticed several big gators checking me out, probably curious as to what I was. I caught some nice bass, and kept an eye on what gators I could see until picked up. Didn't do that again. From then on, I made sure there was a way out if I needed to retreat. Bruce and I had a big gator run us out of Lake Thonotosassa once. That gator was later removed due to it's behavior. We have more gators today than ever, and they're more familiar with people than ever. With that considered, I would say gators are a threat to anyone in the water these days. Some in Lake Seminole will actually come right to the boat. Even when I'm not grunting...


----------



## kmckinnie

My wife tolded me today,I can sit in the blind with her! Aslong as I don't try calling! She don't want to scrare him! She will call! She said I don't have the Rythem! I'll have a  loaded camera! Never sat with her before! I feel honored! We put the other chair in there to day!


----------



## talisman

She is being very generous or she just feels sorry for you lol.


----------



## kmckinnie

Both I think! Well I'm stepping outside to see if I can hear him!


----------



## talisman

Thye should be getting fired up with all these warm days. Im going to fowlstown and listen on my place up there sunday morning


----------



## Son

We're just beating the keyboard here in Ga, but after the 26, I expect to see some turkey pictures from my clubs seasoned gobbler getters. Rounded up some shells in preparation, and noticed one was a 3 incher. I've never had a three inch shotgun, can't imagine where that came from. Found a box of seven and a halfs from the Civil War, guess they're still OK. Thinking about buying a couple diaphram calls to play with. I like to do the kee kee run and gobble with em. Just to mess with Bruce if nothing else.


----------



## talisman

Im not a real good turkey hunter but i still enjoy the spring weather and hearing one gobble


----------



## kmckinnie

Now what are we going to do! I'm about the same!


----------



## talisman

We could sit with Son in his big blind and keep him awake we could also shoot for him so he wont use up his shells


----------



## kmckinnie

We could sit real quiet and let him sleep! Then wake him up if you know what I mean!lols


----------



## talisman

let the shotgun going off wake him up


----------



## kmckinnie

Ditto! Then we'll act like were asleep and we'll act like we just woke up too! We'll ask what was that loud noise!lol


----------



## Son

That's what I need, two gun bearers.  lol

I dont want turkeys in the blind with me. I want em outside.


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Wooooo Hooooo.Turkey Time in Florida.Gonna Let my old Man watch me Kill me a BIG OLE GOBBLER!! I hope.lol


----------



## talisman

went to a place in edge Ga this morning and heard 2 that were gobbling good. Cmon next saturday


----------



## kmckinnie

I heard several this morning! BKW said lets stay here! A big fat hen came inan walked all around us! 20 feet at the most! Olboss went the other way! Foggy morning he and several gobbled on the roost for over a hour! BKW said we will be back inthe a m! ttyl k


----------



## Son

I went, looked for sign, saw some gobblers and know where to go next saturday. Put some secret blinds up. Selling faux maps to each spot for ten bucks each.


----------



## kmckinnie

Son said:


> I went, looked for sign, saw some gobblers and know where to go next saturday. Put some secret blinds up. Selling faux maps to each spot for ten bucks each.



Does that include a shell.loaded shell


----------



## Son

Nor transportation. The birds have relocated from where they've been hanging around. I think some hens have already started laying eggs in our area.


----------



## talisman

Heard 3 this morning in bainbridge this morning one was on fire Cmon next saturday


----------



## Son

Only turkeys I've heard today, were the talking heads on the news TV station.


----------



## talisman

I thought McKinnie would have us a story and pic of dead turkey by now but i guess he slept in his blind lol


----------



## Son

Think he's catching on to my tricks?


----------



## talisman

Must be still asleep in that blind hasnt posted since saturday


----------



## kmckinnie

Went with the better half sat morning! He gobbled histail feather off! Stayed in the tree til 9, had some hens all around us no tom showed! Sunday went my myself! He gobbled twice few down got with some hens and strutted away!  Hes most likely right in front of that blind of hers right now!


----------



## Son

When they pull that fly down, strut, and go in the opposite direction with the hens. That's when I take a nap. My popup will always be in a good shade with some zippers open to vent at the top. About mid morning, if the gobbler hasn't come to Gertrude yet, I will give a few cuts, then lay back down. If he's gonna come, he will strut and gobble at Gertrude, alerting me, that it's time to take a shot.


----------



## kmckinnie

Gertrude was in ga under our bunks, we going to get her this weekend! The house is 400yds away from the blind. I napped there with the ac on!


----------



## talisman

you old guys sure sleep alot but i have to agree nothing like a good nap with a breeze blowing


----------



## kmckinnie

I feel the breeze alot in here! LOL  he he hehaha


----------



## Son

Saturday, I might just get in one of the permanent blinds to keep folks from following my tracks to one of the secret blinds. I can always hunt the secret blinds monday thru Fri.

Don't forget the snakes are out.


----------



## kmckinnie

Your holding the wrong end! Let me see you do this sideways!


----------



## steph30030

Wooooooowee! kinda makes ya think bout early bowseason!!! But I'll be out there trompin around'em!


----------



## Swamprat

kmckinnie said:


> Your holding the wrong end! Let me see you do this sideways!



Son probably had it on the dash board so it could bask in the sun.


----------



## Son

I can tell ya'll this. There's folks around my area that wont go anywhere near my truck. Cause they've seen rattlers crawling around in the bed before. Shucks, there's a couple guys who wont even ride in my truck. Even if I assure em, there's no snake in there.


----------



## kmckinnie

Well I'm from this area!lol Now that I know that I'll walk!










Don't want to hurtem! Hardie harhar!


----------



## Son

After watching me chase a big rattler through a briar patch. My son-in-law said. I was the only person he has ever seen chase a rattlesnake with a three foot stick. Got him too. A rattler can move when they want to.


----------



## Swamprat

The folks in my area probably hate me cause I have done wonders for the rattler population. If I see a biggun on a road I stop and take the time to toss him out of the road. The bigger ones 5 foot and up are getting harder and harder to find.

They do wonders on the varmit population and I would rather see a good sized rattler stuffed with several mice and rats than one run over in the middle of the road.

At work I have come across several that were in the 6 foot plus range, they all got a free pass. Most of the time the big ones never bother you it is the 3-4 footers that are the most aggressive.


----------



## Son

If you need any to restock your area, we got plenty. Some armadillo holes used for dens, can have dozens of em. August is a good time to check those holes. That's when the big females have their 24 inch young in holes, guarding em from king snakes.


----------



## Son

I've seen kingsnakes sucking young rattlers down like candy.


----------



## oldways

X2 on giving them a pass I will kill one whens its close to the house because of my kids. I killed two last year in the front yard and we ate both of them and I still have the hides in the freezer.. They are good eatin.


----------



## Son

For no more than rattlesnakes eat, maybe once or twice a month. I opt to let the non lethal snakes take on the duty of eating mice, rats and other pest. I don't kill non venomous snakes, in fact I like to see em in the woods. I once watched a large blacksnake kill and eat a smaller rattlesnake in Pasco Co. Fl. The heavier rattler was throwing the blacksnake around for awhile. After swallowing the entire rattler, the blacksnake was so fat and heavy he could barely crawl back into some palmettos. One of my Dads Uncles had told me he had seen the same thing down in the Everglades once. Go blacksnakes...


----------



## Swamprat

Had a chunk of cancerous skin removed from top of my left arm today. Was about between the size of a nickle and a quarter and close to 3/8" deep. They got it all on the first go round. Took longer to sew it up than to remove it.

The spot on top of my right hand they will freeze off in two weeks when I go and get the stitches removed.

Starting this weekend I might not be on to much, heading to Port Orange to see the accountant and then Monday will be starting a pretty large hydrographic project that will last several days on one of our area bays. Just what I need, days of sun on the water If you see the guy lathered up with sunscreen then wave it might be me. 

We will probably do some trolling as we hydrograph since this bay is fairly deep so we might dredge up a cobia or some grouper. Can't make all the work look like work.


----------



## Swamprat

Son....HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!

Thanks for creating this thread. We all enjoy it and we all get along. Can't ask for much more than that.

Anyway.....have a good one and make sure you have the fire department on speed dial when they light the candles on your cake.


----------



## kmckinnie

Happy birthday! Idid't know you had one!


----------



## Laneybird

I agree, Happy  Birthday Son.  I enjoy this thread alot. I enjoy hearing about the S Ga. hunts and what's going on.  Wish I lived down there.


----------



## Son

No candles, couldn't get a burn permit. they said it was too dry and windy.
But thanks Ya'll, I made it to 69 years young. Hope to be hanging around with ya'll for many more years. It's a hoot.....
Here's how they haul their bass down in South Fl.


----------



## Swamprat

the bass look great, the oak leaves are not that tasty though.


----------



## kmckinnie

And thats just what they caught with the dip net!


----------



## Swamprat

kmckinnie said:


> And thats just what they caught with the dip net!



Dang bed fishermen.... Probably baiting them with shiners


----------



## Son

That is an old friend, he and another always tried to outfish me, they never did. He sent this picture last year and invited me down to fish with em. They want another try.
Said they caught em on plastic worms.


----------



## stealthman52

Happy Birthday Son,you ole buckskinner,you going to hunt them thunder chickens opening day?


----------



## Havana Dude

*Flats fishing*

Good friend and I took our daughters out on the flats yesterday to do a little fishing. Pretty rough day out there for what we were in. We all hooked up, but did not tear em up. Wound up with 2 Spanish, and 3 trout. The girls caught the first 2 fish, and it was a double, as they hooked up at the same time. I was the last to hook up on a trout, and had to stand on it to make it legal. Overall had a good time. No pun intended, but I am like a fish out of water when it comes to fishing the flats(any salt). Always fished fresh and never really got into it. But I can see the draw to it.  Any way, pic is my daughter and my buds daughter. I blacked out her face, since I don't have permission to show her face, and don't want tp tick off my bud.


----------



## Son

Been many years since I've caught a mackerel, or a spotted weakfish.
Good going girls, keep showing em up.

Opening turkey day? Depends on how many show in camp. I might just watch and listen. Don't want to give away the location of any secret spots..


----------



## kmckinnie

I heard someone was going to hunt the clearcut!


----------



## Son

I found a  gobbler using the clearcut, but he has only a nine inch beard.
I'm looking for something bigger than that.  lol


----------



## talisman

Im going to give Sons turkey a break this weekend and hunt a couple other places. Im like son i will come hunt about wednesday


----------



## Son

Shucks, if nobody shows, I might take a nap in the blind Saturday.


----------



## Swamprat

OK so if we don't hear from Son by 8 in the evening tomorrow somebody PM him to wake him up from the blind. LOL

Good luck to all you Georgia woods chicken hunters.


----------



## Son

Went to the woods today to look for sign. Found turkey sign everywhere, from one end of the place to the other. Some good strutting sign too. Saw two hens this afternoon. Looks like there will be several hunting tomorrow. So, I'm going over to the peanut field and let em have the cutover. Deer sign everywhere, looking good for next season.


----------



## Son

Baaaaaaaaa. should have known better. Took three shells from a club member. Federals, # 4's. He didn't tell me they were over 25 yers old. Called in two long beards, knocked one down. He lay there, not moving. So, I looked away for another gobbler coming in gobbling. Later, I looked back and my turkey was gone. I looked everywhere to make sure he didn't just flop off nearby. Bottom fell out and I got soaked. Too far from the truck to make a run for it. Tomorrow, and for the rest of the season, will be shooting my own shells. First thing this morning, saw a huge rack buck, still had both sides with lots of mass. I'll be looking for him next deer season.

Maybe not this wide, but he was this good.


----------



## kmckinnie

It happens! I wish I had afew of my shots to do over! You will do good this year! Nothing big has come my way yet!


----------



## Son

Today, windy, overcast, and rain eventually with lightening. I gave up. No gobbling this morning. Saw one hen and two does. We need a good sunny day to get em to gobbling. Don't gobble, can't tell where they're hanging out. Rains too often to look for tracks, rains em out every hour or so.
Did have a fellow shoot at two gobblers this morning, think he ambushed em. Must have had some riot shot with rubber pellets.


----------



## Son

I give up until it quits raining. And it looks like rain all week. Sure don't want to shoot a wet gobbler.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,you better get on up to Wally world,get you some new caps,try Remington or Winchester.
Gettting a pretty good rain finally down here


----------



## Son

Already changed shells. Turkeys will be in trouble now.
And I'll be after em, if it will quit raining for a spell.
Already been wet twice.. And made jump by lighting striking next to me once. Boom, and Up I went. That ain't fun.

Ya'll better be growing some food. I have mustard, turnips, taters, strawberries, tomatoes, squash, bell Peppers, thornless blackberries and some other stuff.


----------



## Son

I'll have to admit, I'm such a small time farmer, the government wont give me 50,000.00 for attempting to farm.


----------



## Swamprat

The loquats look good....our old house which is now a rental down in Central Florida we have a giant loquat tree in the front yard. I was there Sunday and the fruit is almost ripe. Cause of the skin and seeds it takes some effort to make jelly out of them but it is good stuff.

If I had known I would have let you borrow my 15 year old #4's instead of the 25 year old shells. Don't feel bad, I had the same thing happen two years ago and old shells had no part. Shot the bird and it just laid out. Heard another behind me gobbling so I shifted around the other side of the tree. After about 30 minutes nothing happened with the second bird so I decided to pack it in for the morning. Grab my stuff and head to the first bird and there was no first bird. I guess just a pellet hit it right to knock it out but not kill it. Kinda of a hearbreaking moment for sure. First one I have ever have that happen with. Hard to tell folks you layed one out but never got it.


----------



## Swamprat

On another note at our old house we had a Chinese family stop by and ask if they could pick some loquats. I had already gathered a ton of them so said sure. They picked the tree for about 20 minutes and left.

A few days later I get a thank you note from them. Seems like most of the folks down there do nothing with the fruit and just let it drop and rot. I think they came back for a few more years to harvest some. No big deal, that tree produced more than what I wanted to deal with.

I did take a seedling from it 3 years ago, still a ways off from producing but it is still alive and getting bigger each year.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,i got my stumpnocker,just got to get title transfered,new boat registration,before we go on cracker recon.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,good luck on your game chicken hunt,Butch done tagged two in Fl.,then went on to Ga,done got one at his dads place.


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> SR,i got my stumpnocker,just got to get title transfered,new boat registration,before we go on cracker recon.



Tennnnn-fooooor. Hope it serves you well. Them Stumpknocker boats are good ones. I guess the next full moon you will be on catch and recon. Fry up a mess for me.

My hydro equpment got delayed so I will be starting a day late but as we hydro we plan to troll. Bad thing is grouper are still out along with the over abundant snapper but with the deeper channel we are hoping to dredge up a stray cobia or two wandering in from the Gulf.


----------



## Son

and you know what one of my friends said about the bad shells. He said they had to do something to keep me from killing everything. Like I'm a game hog or something. I take my three gobblers and quit. Shucks, usually by that time, I'm wore out anyway.
Like the time Bruce loosened my scope and caused me to miss a ten point. I sighted it back in, and killed that ten the next week from a different stand. They might try and slow me down, but I will always come through in the end.


----------



## kmckinnie

Wore out? From naps! Never heard of that! I don't think they knew the shells were bad! Now messing with a scope,well thats another story!


----------



## Son

Power naps helps me get back to the truck. Yes, they did know how old those shells were. Good or bad, I'm using it for an excuse anyway.


----------



## kmckinnie

I understand!


----------



## Havana Dude

I can joke and pull pranks with the best of them. And be pranked and joked with. But messing with a mans scope is off limits in my book. 

Looks like a gloomy week in these parts. Got a box stand moved a couple weeks ago. I had built it several years back, and at the time, thought it to be in a good spot. Well, turns out, it was hard to hunt this stand due to the way the deer travel this particular area. only moved it about 50 yards or so, but turned it, for a better view. Thats about all I got for now. I don't chase them chickens, as I have no where to chase em. 40 acres aint much to be able to go after turks, and they always seem to vacate our place in the spring for higher ground I guess. Good luck to ya'll in your pursuit of them.


----------



## Son

On the subject of scopes being tinkered with. Back in the 70's, down in Florida. I was hog hunting with a Fl Gamewarden friend. As we rode around the ranch, I looked over, and he had my scope loosened, said I had it crooked. Later that morning, I shot a hog with it, but it wasn't exactly on the money. I guess some people will do anything to keep up with ya. lol
Turkey hunted today, Two gobblers came in, decoy shy and left, gobbled once. One nice gobbler came in gobbling all the way, then held up out of range, couldn't do anything with him.
Later two more gobblers came by just out of range, wouldn't pay attention to calling. That was my morning in the woods.  Saw plenty of deer though.


----------



## stealthman52

at least you are seeing em


----------



## Son

Seeing em, yep, it's all about knowing where they like to be. Up at five this morning to go hunting again, it's raining. Mission aborted. This turkey season sure started off wet and it's really messing us up in this area. We haven't had a decent sunny day yet, but I'm glad to get the rain, we were dry.


----------



## Havana Dude

Had a big ol hen behind the house yesterday morning after I posted on here. Got a pic, but I think ya'll know what they look like. Got the servicing done on my mower yesterday, mowed and string trimmed everything before the rain gets here. Ran the combine over the floors in the house, emptied and re-loaded dishwasher, Fried up the fish from last Wednesdays flats trip, with some puppies and fries. Trying to figure out now what to do today, looks like rain is inevitable, but we need it round here.


----------



## Son

Wow HD, sounds like you run "Things" around your house. lol
Rain? Its a downpour, glad I didn't leave the house. Raining now, and more coming. Boat's at the dock, sure hope the battery last to keep it pumped out with the auto bildge pump.


----------



## kmckinnie

I'm about to find a bridge to sit under and fish!


----------



## Havana Dude

Found something to do

Gonna bore ya'll with a few pics from over the years. 

This is a 10 LB bass from Lake Jackson. Caught it just weeks prior to the lake draining, and staying down for 10+ years. She is on the wall.


----------



## Havana Dude

Next is my old 84 Toyota 4x4. Talisman will likely remember this truck Having fun in the forest on a rainy day, much like today.


----------



## Havana Dude

These are pics of a hog we had on our place several years back. Could only get him on trail cam, never saw him. The deer on the dog box is a spike, killed in the forest running dogs. Talisman is likely to remember this truck as well. The girl is a friend of mines GF at the time and they eventually married. The other is a good catfish my son caught in Lake Talquin several years back. He's my size now and graduating soon.


----------



## talisman

Man you making us look old with these pics lol


----------



## Son

Ah, you old guys using a walker yet?  Had a club member text me this morning and ask if I was in my pup tent, that's what he calls the popups. I replied, Yes, and it isn't leaking. I was really at the house. Then he came back and ask if I had seen anything. I replied with. "NO wet turkeys yet".  lol


----------



## Son

I saw five different long beards yesterday morning. Got all within 40 yards or so, but they all hung up and never offered a clear shot. I think they're hanging up on the decoy. Next good day, will try em without a decoy. Some good gobblers are being seen near our camp, but I don't have time to fool with em. Needs to be four of me...lol


----------



## Havana Dude

talisman said:


> Man you making us look old with these pics lol



We gettin there


----------



## Son

And believe me when I tell ya'll this. You'll be there before you know it. I used to wonder why old folks were so slow getting in and out of their vehicles. Now I know. When I was young, didn't have much patience with old folks. Now, I don't have much patience with young folks.

Young






Old






Heh, Heh, snunk in another picture of that ol buck.


----------



## talisman

That ol buck is getting flash burns from being posted so much lol and yes as i get older my patience gets thinner for everything


----------



## Son

I don't get the chance to crow very often, so I'm making the best of it.


----------



## Son

Thursday morning, five oclock and nothing on radar. Here we go turkey hunting again. Hope they've dried out by now.


----------



## billy336

Good luck Son, you should wear that FL Bowhuntin shirt for good luck.


----------



## Son

Well, here's how it went. Daylight came, and it was raining. It rained all morning, more like a sprinkle, but wet anyway you slice it. So, I just sat in the popup blind and didn't call, just looked. Nothing show and I found out why on my way out. A feller was on a fourwheeler trying to get cows back into his pasture. Couldn't have been over 100 yards from me, but going up and down the line chasing cows. I couldn't hear him for the rain.
Went back out this afternoon, different blind. Had a big buck come by, huge is the word, and he's shed both sides already. Heading back to camp, had two gobblers run across in front of me. They flew off into the wild blue yonder. And the sun finally came out around 4 or so, but the wind picked up.
Still waiting on a good bluebird type turkey day, we havn't had one yet.


----------



## Havana Dude

Next couple days should fit the bill for ya. Good luck!!!


----------



## Son

Done wore out all those old bowhunters shirts. But those were the days..


----------



## Son

Had a great turkey hunting morning. Called in two gobblers, both were jakes with beards of about 6 inches. One came in at 8 the other at 9. The last jake came in gobbling like a big bird. I enjoyed working him and watching some deer come by.
Still waiting on a big tom to challenge me. I went and bought some new shells at Wally world, sure want to try em out.


----------



## Swamprat

HD....got your PM's, have been out of town working and got back today around 4 or so. Will respond so don't think I was ignoring you.

Doing the hydro work and amazing how quick a bay can turn good to garbage. Yesterday we was working in a light chop, nothing serious. Around 2 or so the breeze picked up and it went to 3 foot waves in 20 minutes. We made the run back to the marina heading into the waves. We got pounded, water coming over the bow on the 20 foot boat and we got soaked.

Talked to my FIL on Thursday and up at his place on opening weekend he killed two birds, one had a 10" beard and the other 12". Both had 1 1/4" spurs and weighed 21 and 24 pounds. Hunted in the nasty weather in a box blind on the ground overlooking a food plot. He will be 82 this year but is still getting it done.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swampy, no worries bud. I know some of ya'll have real jobs, and not much time for playing on here.

I got the ol Bass Tracker cleaned up yesterday, along with running some errands. Worked on the garden some today. My taters are looking good, about a foot tall. Peppers, onions, carrots in the ground today. Got some cukes, and squash seed started. Chicken coop cleaned out and tilled that into the garden too. Now at the station


----------



## Son

Had a great turkey day in the woods this Saturday. Gobbling in all directions, but only two were close by. Called em in and shot one, The other one stood over him and gobbled. Let him go for another hunt. Yep, another one of those blind hog finds an acorn days.







It was a double for a total of 16 inches






And watch your step, almost stepped on this one.


----------



## kmckinnie

Fine bird congrads! Looks like them wally shells worked!


----------



## Son

Same brand, changed from Western super X 4's to 5's. Got a good pattern with the 5's.
My old 30 dollar gun shoots Remington Nitro 4's good, but havn't been able to find any of em in the stores around these parts.
Heard one gobble this morning, pretty far off. This afternoon, did some scouting for tomorrow. Saw three long beards with about ten hens. No need trying to call those guys, so I came on home.


----------



## Son

Diamondbacks and cottonmouths, we got our share of em. Guess I need to change from sneakers to snake boots now that it's warmed up.


----------



## stealthman52

did you skin that snake?,looked like a nizin


----------



## Son

No, he's still there. I was hot and tired from walking a bedded cutover, didn't feel like fooling with it. Had crossed the cutover to check on some stands I had removed and put our of the area. They're still there and in good shape. Now need to figure out where to put em for next season.
No snakes today, but saw plenty of turkeys. Henned up, they didn't pay me any mind. Then the wind got up, came home.


----------



## Son

Bad storms and tornados last night, so I went up and checked the hunt camp. Everything was OK. Some large trees down in the woods, but there wasn't much rain in those storms. Saw five different long beards and a couple hens. Hope to get after one of em tomorrow.


----------



## stealthman52

I hope you nail one,they might be henned up tight


----------



## Son

Murphys law took over this morning. First choice, fence fixing, no gobblers. Second choice, plowing the field. Third choice, it was already daylight, so I just went and sat somewhere. Saw the bearded hen again. And to think, I got up at 4:30 to be there.
Heard one gobble a few times, off our property.


----------



## kmckinnie

WoW! We complane alot as turkey hunters! I went with a friend this morning! Itwas great! Turkey tracks everywhere! The birds where onthe otherside of the road! I enjoyed the time! I got up at 
4:09 this morning! LOLs  Then I went to work!


----------



## Son

I took the day in stride, glad to be able to be in the woods. The fellow needed to fix that fence, and the farmer has to farm.
We'll see what happens in the morning.


----------



## Son

It was a beautiful day, Dark as smut before daylight. As I went down into a creek swamp to get away from urbanization. Turkeys gobbling everywhere, but all distant. If you've never navigated a thick swamp full of brambles in the dark, you've been living a sheltered life. Don't dare turn on a light for fear a gobbler will notice and fly off. For some reason, there was no skeeters and it was a bit cool.  Spider webs coated my glasses on the way in, so had to clean em on the tail of my shirt. Finally daylight came and there I sat, listening to another hunt club member working nine gobblers in one field to the South of me. I heard gobblers in all directions, but none were close. After about an hour, it was decided I should relocate. Then a hen came into view. 
To be continued.....


----------



## Son

Can anyone guess where this is going?


----------



## Son

The heat and humiditity is upon us in SW Ga again, and it ain't even summer yet.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Can anyone guess where this is going?



I am guess it is not going well for a gobbler later on in the story.

Yep, heat is rising. Humidity isn't bad yet but it is suppose to be around 90 tomorrow.

I'll post back later, just have been busier than a one legged ice skater. No offense to the one legged ice skaters on this forum.


----------



## kmckinnie

Number two!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## talisman

Its gets much better stay tuned i was there today


----------



## Son

Cont...............

I watched that hen go into a bush, and never saw her come out. That got me to wondering if she had a nest in there. Knowing the hen was there somewhere, I decided to lock down and sit out the morning, well until about 10 or so. I would say about 20 minutes went by before I heard some hens cackling behind me to my right side. In a chairblind, that's the no shooting side for a righthander. Soon I watched five hens sneaking through the thickest brush, much like quail sneak. They were not wasting any time as they headed for the open pasture about 50 yards distance. Then nothing, I kept looking for a gobbler to pass, but for at least five minutes, nothing. Then I saw a dark blob going thru the brush a little farther over than the hens. It was a gobbler.

-commercial break-


----------



## Swamprat

talisman said:


> Its gets much better stay tuned i was there today



So did you and Son wrestle for the shot at the woods chicken.....

Congrats on # 2, whats taking you so long, my 82 year old father in law had two on opening weekend.


----------



## Son

Talisman killed a huge rattlesnake today. That makes two we've found this week and we're not even looking for em.

OK, I showed my ol box call to some of the members today. I'm sure they feel sorry for me now, considering my age, and the condition of my box call.
All I ask for is a handicap, maybe three shots per turkey. First choice at the best turkey areas in our woods. Somebody to clean my turkey if I ever do luck up and get one etc.. After all, being a Senior, should have some benefits.


----------



## Son

Hey ya'll, heads up. Two things are causing gobblers to leave the fields and hit the woods. Farmers are breaking and/or planting, running the birds to the woods. Some hens have begun setting too. That's two factors that will make gobblers to go wandering about. Time to keep an eye out for tracks in roads to keep up with the change in behavior.


----------



## kmckinnie

This had better be a 10 point gobbler!


----------



## Son

Got sidetracked, but will get back to the story soon.

Lets see where I left off. Oh yes, it was a gobbler, a double bearded one. These turkeys were not paying any attention to me, it appeared they were running from something. The thicket the gobbler was sneaking through was too thick and on my wrong side for a shot. At this point he was passing me at about 15 yards. All I could hope for was, that he would turn left and come across out in front of me, the clearest shooting lane I had in that direction.
And then, there he was running for all he was worth, trying to catch up with the hens. Neck stretched out and legs only a blur. Boom..........
That old thirty dollar 12 guage has done it again. Another one of those old Trick shots with # 5's at about 30 yards or so, maybe more. After thinking about how far I had to walk to get out of there, it was decided to leave my chairblind and use the bag to put the turkey in. Even so, with that gobbler in a bag, wearing it like a backpack, he weighed about 100 pounds by the time I arrived back at the truck. 11.5 inch and a 5 inch beard gives me a total of 32.5 inches of beards for the season. This is my second gobbler from the area with orange colored secondary wing feathers. The first was killed some years back.


----------



## Son

Colored feathers not showing up good in the pictures.


----------



## Swamprat

Congrats again Son. Ain't to often folks kill a double bearded gobbler in a season but for you to have harvested two of them this year is outstanding.

Now you just gotta hold out for either a triple beard or two inch spurs.

You are correct in the farming activities pushing the birds off the fields and into the woods. I kinda like the later part of the season, the birds may not be as vocal but seem to come to calls better since most hens have seperated to nest that gobbler is still looking for that last hen or two to breed.


----------



## Son

Now is the time to start calling. Decoys should work better now too. First of the season, gobblers were shying away from decoys, and yelping. My two came in on whining and cutting. No decoy. The blinds that are available these days are a blessing for us older folks. We can't get up and down like we used to. It's so nice to be able to sit in a chair and look out a window. Instead of the old way of having a stick under your butt, and a snag off the tree sticking you in the back.
Just came in from cropping a mess of mustard from the garden. Supper is going to be sooooo good. Baked ham, mustard greens and no telling what all. It's a Southern thing Ya'll.
So far this turkey season, I've had the opportunity to shoot six gobblers. Four of those are still out there for the other club members.
No matter how many gobblers show up, I will only shoot one, let the rest walk for another hunt.
Last Spring, on my last morning hunt the old box called up ten long beards. I picked one with a double beard and let him have it.  Eight flew off, and one stayed and tried to dominate the downed gobbler. I had to run him off.


----------



## stealthman52

wow,son,you should of been a farmer,growin dem musser greens. We might try the crackers Sunday,winds are looking light in the forecast


----------



## Swamprat

Winds have been weird around here the last few weeks.....for a few hours it will be calm then blow at 15-20 mph for a hour or so and then calm down for awhile and pick back up.

I know it played havoc with our hydro survey, a few afternoons we had 2-3 fot waves in the bay. Hard to get a accurate sounding when the boat is pitching that bad. One afternoon we had to make the run straight into the waves to the marina. Had water coming over the bow of the 20 foot boat. We were soaked, the equipment was soaked but it all survived. Was worried about the saltwater on the equipment but it seems fine for now.

Good luck on them crackers Stealth....you fishing Kissimmee.


----------



## kmckinnie

Well my obiggen came in today. I lost him. Sad day!


----------



## kmckinnie

Congrads Son on a fine bird!


----------



## Son

I'm here to tell ya'll. My supper was super with those fresh greens, Ham, crackling cornbread and butter beans.
I'm beginning to wonder, is anybody else killing any turkeys, or are they just being quiet about it?
Went to the dock this evening and found my boat about to sink. Somebody has been in it, left a switch on and killed the battery. It's easy to hit one of those switches, so I'm assuming one of the grandkids did it. First clue? My stuff was scattered around the boat. Had to take a fresh battery down to the dock so the auto bildge pump could pump it out. We know which one did it, so he will get a chewing. Should have checked it right after that last rain, but didn't. Was too busy turkey hunting. Priorities you know....lol


----------



## Havana Dude

Well, I aint killin none, got no where to kill em!  Just been working. Both for money and honey do list Did get the boat cleaned up, but she went right back under the pole barn. Gonna try and wet a hook next week, but who knows. I been lurkin, just not much to say on my end, as you can tell.


----------



## kmckinnie

The best I could do! 45 steps!


----------



## talisman

goodm job Mc Kinnie i ve been on predator control I killed a rattlesnake and had snuck on a goobler this morning only to have 3 coyotes come to my hen call so i shot the biggest one


----------



## kmckinnie

Your doing a great job too!


----------



## Son

Darn KM, you made the newspaper? lol
That's a dark gobbler.

Talisman is cleaning our woods up of vermine


----------



## kmckinnie

We are a team!


----------



## kmckinnie

I really made the paper twice! This one is a backyard chicken!










The bucket is my seat! Shot 1 or 2 from it in 15 years!


----------



## Son

That's a big tree and a good seat too. Thermacell would have been nice this morning. We had some skeeters in our woods.
Can't beat getting em in the yard. 
We have yard deer, but the turkeys keep their distance. Sometimes i can hear em across the pond.


----------



## Son

Today, first setup, one hen came by around 7:30. Next setup, seven big gobblers and none would pay attention to the call. Not a hen in sight.
Couple of guys  have been messing with em since the season begun. I think they have wised up. Then went scouting for next deer season. Worked on a blind yesterday and trimmed roads.
Always something to do in the woods to keep away from "honey do;s"


----------



## kmckinnie

Sometimes my honey dew list is in the woods! She likes a clean trail! Dry roof on box stands! Shooting lanes! ect.


----------



## stealthman52

K, looks like you doing a job on them gobblers,congrats,good pics


----------



## Swamprat

K-mac....congrats on the bird. That tree behind the bucket and you is a monster.
 Kinda shrinks the bird and you. LOL

Was working along the North edge/boundary line of the Apalachicola NF just outside of Fort Braden today. Man the ticks. You stand in one spot to long and watch them form a line to crawl up your boot and under your pant legs. Was even in some areas of recent controlled burns and the ticks were still thick.

Looks like some rain tonight....hope it ain't like what we had last week. Would like to see just a steady soaker.


----------



## kmckinnie

The mosquitos where so big at that tree and thick! I looked like king kong swatting airplane down! A hen flew in and they flew toward her hollering MOMMA MOMMA!


----------



## Swamprat

kmckinnie said:


> The mosquitos where so big at that tree and thick! I looked like king kong swatting airplane down! A hen flew in and they flew toward her hollering MOMMA MOMMA!



LOL.....I was in a area one time so bad with skeeters that in the span of 30 yards the hen turned into a bad looking pigeon. Done sucked her dry, felt so bad I duct taped my thermocell to her back and wished her luck.


----------



## Son

I have a real skeeter story. One time my Dad and I were camping on Cherry Lake in Florida, 1950's. At sundown, we came in from bass fishing and started supper. It was steak that night and Dad was frying the steaks in a frying pan. When he got finished, we had to scrape the skeeters off the meat to eat it. They kept flying into the hot grease. We were soaked down with repellant and it wasn't working 100 percent. The skeeters were so thick, we had to put cloth over our mouths and nose to talk or breath. Reminds me of the stores told in the book, "A Land Remembered" Old Florida.


----------



## kmckinnie

Anyone have another skeeter story! Maybe one with a10"" beard!


----------



## stealthman52

yall ever heard of a galinipper skeeter?


----------



## kmckinnie

I think i got a pic of one! Got it today by the big tree!






I know where I'm going to galinipper hunt! lols


----------



## Son

Give him a couple more years and he'll be a good'un.


----------



## kmckinnie

Hope he makes it a couple more years!


----------



## Son

3:46  am, is it time to hit the woods?


----------



## Son

Naw, went back to bed. Going to hit the lake when the sun comes up.


----------



## kmckinnie

You have it RUUFFFFFFF! Hope ya catch some!


----------



## Son

Went where I've always caught shellcrackers this time of year. * boats sitting there pulling em in. I went on and looked for my own, never found any. But saw some big gators.


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole is stained, real bad. Some areas are clay colored. If I've had the boat on one stump, it's been fifty or more. Just can't see em when they're broken off below the waterline. One area has shellcrackers active, and there's boats all over it. I just kept going, but found no fish anywhere I went. Did see some large talipia beds started along the south side of Spring Creek just before the lake.
Word from the hunt club. Nobody has got a turkey yet. But they're seeing em, and hearing plenty of gobbling. Maybe they need lessons.


----------



## talisman

you should go help Ol Bruce and John L out with a turkey


----------



## Son

Yeah, another trip on the lake, muddy. Smelled fish in a couple areas, couldn't find em. Went up to the camp to check things out.  Bedding crew had me locked out. Fixed that and rehung the gate that had fell off the post. I might help Bruce, he's not doing so good with the turkeys. Said he sat in one of my blinds til 11:30 and only saw some hens. Heard gobblers in the distance. I saw gobbler tracks in most of our roads. 2, 5, 6, 3, and saw one in the field just off the road near camp.
That drum chopper sure has messed up some of the roads. Road 5 is like a speed bump all the way through. Watched em leave with the bedder, and they're not finished. The chopper is parked at 5 road and the waterhole.


----------



## stealthman52

Ole Bruce will appreciate your help,I just know it


----------



## Son

I think Bruce is trying to get me to feel sorry for him. He came over this afternoon with a back brace, knee brace and some kind of wrap on one ankle. Limping and complaining about not being able to get to the gobblers. Try as he may, I'm not going to be his gun bearer. Shucks, I'm older than him. Said he saw 11 gobblers yesterday, and they all saw him. I think he bought the wrong call, Maybe his turkey call is in Spanish or something like that.


----------



## Swamprat

Son.....just tell Bruce to sit at the intersection of Miller Rd and the hardroad. He will have ample game to shoot at. Turkeys, guinea hens, chickens, etc. Not sure if the white dog at the corner is still living but Bruce can give him a bone and use the dog as a portable blind.

Sorry I ain't been on much....just have been busier than a one armed oyster shucker (no offense to the one armed oyster shuckers on this forum) Been working in no man's land East of Hosford trying to work several sections back in for a project. 

Going to Gainseville tomorrow in the morning to celebrate our Son's birthday. Graduates from UF in two weeks but got accepted for a doctorate/masters program there. 200 and something folks applied and they selected only twenty and he is one of them. Good for him...bad for us. Another two years of funding.


----------



## Son

Ummmm, I just finished the college funding. It was tough.
Somethings happened to the fowl life at the intersection of Miller and hardroad. Havn't seen any fowl there in several weeks now. I realize the hawks, bobcats, coyotes got their share. But so did trucks and cars. Maybe the feller gave up on letting em run loose.
Couple years ago, we had a peacock on our lease. I hunted him for a week before he moved on. He would scream just before daylight. Bout made me jump out of my skin the first time I heard him. He was in a tree right over me, in the dark. When day came, he flew down to the south and I never saw him again. Would loved to have had a picture with that bird. Problem is, he wouldn't come to a turkey call. The hen decoy wouldn't even coax him in, even though I've had Canada geese and buzzards land with it. When two buzzards landed with my decoy, that's when I realized. I probably had the ugliest decoy in Georgia.


----------



## Swamprat

You are right about the peacocks making you jump out of your skin. We had a few wild ones on a lease up toward Swaisboro. The first time they called in the morning it sure would wake you up. 

Sounds like you got one of them catch all decoys.

Well off to Gainseville...looks like a tornado watch ahead of me. It only rained for about 20 seconds last night, well early this morning. Barely got the ground wet.


----------



## stealthman52

Yep,SR,UF loves those students,as long as the money keeps rolling in,they need it to pay for them high dollar coaches,lol.
I hope you use care in the section retracement,I just heard of a case that involves several surveyors that apparently been using the wrong corners,closest was nine feet with a ccr filed,and the furtherest is seventy five feet,the surveyor that disclosed the tid bits has recovered the original evidence,but said he could not tell me where or anything else,till litigation is over.


----------



## Havana Dude

SR, congrats to your son!! 

Tried to fish Talquin this morning, but the wind got up so bad, my little tracker was tossing all around, so that meant I was too. Anchor would not hold, so stayed hung up more than anything. Gave up after a couple hours. I was really just exercising the boat after sitting all winter. Did not get a bite, but like I said, I gave up pretty quick. Now I've got 2 boxes of worms that just have to be used very soon

I bet you could have surfed on Seminole today!!!


----------



## Son

Shucks, I saw whitecaps in the smaller lakes, so you know Seminole was a rough piece of water. I've been on the other side when the wind came up like today. 
Would get behind a point and get up on plane, hitting the tops as I came across to my side. Not a fun ride.


----------



## Havana Dude

yea, the mudholes around here had whitecaps


----------



## Son

Word from the hunt camp this morning.

Said, gobblers were gobbling their heads off this morning. But no real turkey hunters were present.  lol


----------



## kmckinnie

Where was talis?


----------



## Son

Jim said nobody came thru camp this morning. 50 degrees with clear skys. Would have been a good morning.

This picture proves, a big rack doesn't look very big, when you get a bigger one.


----------



## talisman

Well i went up to blakely the weekend to clean up my camper and mow some grass. Its dry up there for sure. we killed 2 rattlesnakes and got a lot done around the camp house. I was going to hunt saturday morning but wind and rain cancelled that.


----------



## florida boy

talisman said:


> Well i went up to blakely the weekend to clean up my camper and mow some grass. Its dry up there for sure. we killed 2 rattlesnakes and got a lot done around the camp house. I was going to hunt saturday morning but wind and rain cancelled that.



Did Tanner get up with you ?


----------



## talisman

Yeah he did. He loved the place and said he was going to get me a check.


----------



## Son

Bruce went turkey hunting this morning. saw one hen. Said he heard no gobbling, but he can't hear it thunder.
I went on Lake Seminole and caught a mess of nice shellcrackers, had to work for em. Here's a picture of some of em. All were good size.


----------



## Swamprat

Back by popular demand.....


----------



## Swamprat

Stealth.....long story but we are good with our section work. We have some surveys done for a power line back in the mid 50's and we are pretty much finding what they found close to 60 years ago. Was never surveyed by the goverment since this area was part of the Forbes Purchase but it was surveyed by a private surveyor and he was instructed to follow the GLO directions. Of course a few areas are interesting....one section being close to 5900' and the adjoining one being around 47-4800' Not sure what happened but timber companies have monumented the same lines for years.

HD.....thanks for the congrats on my son. He has worked his butt off and will be doing it some more the next few years. He is doing his masters in hospital management while his girlfriend is doing her masters in speech therapy. The great thing is that both of them have their classes in the same building. 

Son.....went to the Museum at UF and they had a pretty nice collection of points. Some I recognized from your site and the wife and kids were amazed that I could identify several types by just looking. I guess the bad thing was is that they sold Bullens typology book in the gift shop. I told my wife you are way better at it then him. You also have a PM


----------



## Son

Actually Bullens book was the second to classify Florida types, and most collectors accepted it. Bullen left out some types because he didn't have professional data to back em up. and pray tell, he wasn't going to take the word of a collector. No matter how well experienced they were. I use Bullen for a base, and have filled in some areas he left out, or hadn't figured out yet. Like, He has some types listed by different names. For example. Santa Fe and Tallahassee. From my in the dirt experience, they are one and the same. One is serrated, one is not. Depends on the region they are found for the most part.  And so on....


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Actually Bullens book was the second to classify Florida types, and most collectors accepted it. Bullen left out some types because he didn't have professional data to back em up. and pray tell, he wasn't going to take the word of a collector. No matter how well experienced they were. I use Bullen for a base, and have filled in some areas he left out, or hadn't figured out yet. Like, He has some types listed by different names. For example. Santa Fe and Tallahassee. From my in the dirt experience, they are one and the same. One is serrated, one is not. Depends on the region they are found for the most part.  And so on....



I was hoping to see your stuff besides his.....Oh well. They did have some good looking points displayed though. Also the pottery, adzes, scrapers, etc. Pretty neat stuff.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,sounds like you have done your research on historical evidence,you go to be proud of the son too,wished mine would of stayed at VT,but nope,he bailed after three years,joined army,got married.
I still got one them Bullen books,green cover,by Kendall books I think,but it is vaque.


----------



## kmckinnie

I got son! He's vaque on turkey hunt,secret stands and fishing holes! But the artifact world he share the knowledge! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> SR,sounds like you have done your research on historical evidence,you go to be proud of the son too,wished mine would of stayed at VT,but nope,he bailed after three years,joined army,got married.
> I still got one them Bullen books,green cover,by Kendall books I think,but it is vaque.



Stealth....I do congrat your son for serving. The Bullen book there had a yellow cover, not that it means much.

Kmac....Son is secretive but you just gotta look and listen  for his clues. He really has no secret stands, you just have to get out there to find them.


----------



## Son

Oh Yeah? I have two more secret stands to put up. Tough part is, I have to put em up by myself to keep em secret.
Then I have three decoy stands to put up, to make members think that's where I hunt.
Then I will install my stackhouse blind somewhere where it will stay shaded. Put a cot in it, some vitals and drinks. A good place to stay all day, take naps and blend in with the woods.


----------



## kmckinnie

I'll help put them up! And put enough snacks in the stackhouse for 2! lols


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamprat said:


> Back by popular demand.....



Mighty easy on the eyes. Thank ye Swampy, we are back to normal now, or as normal as we can get

Now lets see, what were ya'll talking about? Points, veying, snacks in a blind? or was that snakes on a plane? UF something or another, more points..........oh yea, turkeys...........keep posting Swampy, looking good.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Fixed it*

Better now?


----------



## talisman

I will gladly contribute to her hunting club dues


----------



## Son

Guess I could have two chairs in my blinds. Took the stackhouse down today, cleaning up after my turkey season. The stackhouse blind will go back up just prior to deer season.
I took a ride around and wiped out all the gobbler tracks so 
Bruce wouldn't know where they were using. Gota do all I can to keep him from killing em out. OH wait, he hasn't fired a shot yet. Mayber I'll take a turkey foot tomorrow and put em back.


----------



## Havana Dude

Set a new world record today for loading the boat on the trailer. Wife called while I was on Lake Jackson. She stopped by the mall, to pick up something for our daughters upcoming B-day and some low life P O S Attacked her in the parking lot. Threw her down on the pavement, and beat her about her head. She is OK, but understandibly shaken. He took 2 change purses out of her big purse, with some I.D., and a house key. She is on the phone now with someone who found one of the purses. I don't give a rip about the stuff except for the info and a house key. Gotta change locks tomorrow. I'm just thankful she is fine and relatively unharmed. Tell your ladies to watch themselves out there. I've never been able to get her to shoot guns, but that mat very well change now. 

I typed this as family friendly as I could. Needless to say, I have more to say about it, but it would be deleted and I would be banned.


----------



## Nicodemus

Piece Of Slime like that deserves to die...


----------



## Havana Dude

Nicodemus said:


> Piece Of Slime like that deserves to die...



I could not agree more.I would feel worse if I stepped on my dogs tail as he slept.


----------



## Swamprat

HD....sorry that happened to your wife. Glad she is OK. 

That low life needs to be taken out of society, just a leech is all he is.

Hopefully he does not show up around your house....I gotta feeling the outcome for him would not be good. Just tell your wife and kids to be on the lookout though.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamprat said:


> HD....sorry that happened to your wife. Glad she is OK.
> 
> That low life needs to be taken out of society, just a leech is all he is.
> 
> Hopefully he does not show up around your house....I gotta feeling the outcome for him would not be good. Just tell your wife and kids to be on the lookout though.



Thanks SR, and you are right, I'd feel worse stepping on a roach. We just had to run back to town, to retrieve her 2 change purses. A good citizen found them in the street, and found the info inside to call us. He turned it over to PD, and they returned it to us. All her info still there and the house key. So, gonna skip the lock change for now.


----------



## Son

HD, it's a problem that shows up everywhere, and anywhere. Darn shame there wasn't someone nearby that could come to her rescue. And give that fellow what he deserves. He got away, so he'll hit somebody else when the chance presents itself. Glad she's alright, but she'll have some reserve about going out by herself now.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,my wife was also slow to attain her CCP,and I tell her all the time when walking in or out alone have that hand in purse on the airweight,that way you are always ready,if they knock u down and snatch the purse hand comes out with five special suppositorys that need to be sent to the offender.
The way I look at it if the aggressor qualifies him or herself holding a tire iron,knife,ball bat or whatever then game should be over.
Glad to hear she is alright,hopefully she will consider her right to protect herself,make no assumptions,and always be wary and on the ready if you cannot see someones hands.


----------



## kmckinnie

My wife has a cwp and she carries! She took the class at Blind Eye Outfitters on the truck route across from the Moose or Elks lodge Which ever it is!
H D can you give more details about how it happed so others might see the signs of what could happen! Which mall and anything else!

Where glad shes O K! He had better be glad my wife didn't see it! She just mite of put him out of his problems!
It would be hard to get a gun out of a purse if thats what hes grabbing! Where to conceal is the problem! Its a shame we have to teach our ladies this! I just told my wife what happened and we are going to talk about where to conceal the man killer alittle more! My mother has a CWP also I paid for both of them to get it! Our little towns have changed in the good ol U S A ! Hope gets whats coming to him soon!!!!!! We wish her the best getting over this!


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> HD, it's a problem that shows up everywhere, and anywhere. Darn shame there wasn't someone nearby that could come to her rescue. And give that fellow what he deserves. He got away, so he'll hit somebody else when the chance presents itself. Glad she's alright, but she'll have some reserve about going out by herself now.





stealthman52 said:


> HD,my wife was also slow to attain her CCP,and I tell her all the time when walking in or out alone have that hand in purse on the airweight,that way you are always ready,if they knock u down and snatch the purse hand comes out with five special suppositorys that need to be sent to the offender.
> The way I look at it if the aggressor qualifies him or herself holding a tire iron,knife,ball bat or whatever then game should be over.
> Glad to hear she is alright,hopefully she will consider her right to protect herself,make no assumptions,and always be wary and on the ready if you cannot see someones hands.





kmckinnie said:


> My wife has a cwp and she carries! She took the class at Blind Eye Outfitters on the truck route across from the Moose or Elks lodge Which ever it is!
> H D can you give more details about how it happed so others might see the signs of what could happen! Which mall and anything else!
> 
> Where glad shes O K! He had better be glad my wife didn't see it! She just mite of put him out of his problems!
> It would be hard to get a gun out of a purse if thats what hes grabbing! Where to conceal is the problem! Its a shame we have to teach our ladies this! I just told my wife what happened and we are going to talk about where to conceal the man killer alittle more! My mother has a CWP also I paid for both of them to get it! Our little towns have changed in the good ol U S A ! Hope gets whats coming to him soon!!!!!! We wish her the best getting over this!



Thank You all for the support. She is a tough one. Been run over and stepped on by horses, and all manner of critters, inflicting pain on her. But I'm afraid this "critter" (OMG what restraint I have) has changed her forever.

Location: Tallahassee Mall. Time: 1 P.M.,Smaller entrance next to the theater entrance(west of). Parked her car about 4 spaces out, got out and started walking toward entrance. When she noticed the guy, she was half way from the car, and half way to the door. No one else around. He lunged at her, best I can tell from her description, from a quartering away behind her. Put her in a choke hold and threw her to the ground. Then beat her in the head, while trying to get her purse. He finally just reached in her purse, and grabbed the 2 change purses, and hauled ace. She screamed, and flailed as best she could, but obviously no match.

You guys spread the word. Tell all your lady friends and your buddies to tell theirs. This crap happens to everyday folks, you just never think it will be you. I honest to God wish he had been laying in the road graveyard dead when I got there.


----------



## talisman

Glad she is ok


----------



## Ace1313

Hi gang here is a picture of a big Early county longbeard that I got yesterday.  23 lbs. 9 3/4 in, 6 1/8 in beards, 1 1/8 in spurs.  He came into a pivot field after being roosted in a swamp just off the edge.  The entire story is in the Turkey forum.  Heard at least three probably four different birds gobbling good yesterday despite the fog.


----------



## Havana Dude

Very Nice!!  Congrats


----------



## talisman

good bird


----------



## oldways

HD glad your wife is Ok I don't have to tell you it could have been a lot worst. Ya'll be careful out there most people now of days don't have any regard or respect for others. (pay attention to your surroundings all the time)


----------



## Son

Vigilent, that's the word. We're needing to be going around acting like wildlife. Always wary and on the watch.

Nice gobbler  there ACE, hope he wasn't one that left us..   lol


----------



## Havana Dude

Caught this little guy in Lake Jackson yesterday just before the wife called with her delimna. Best I could figure, I caught him about the same time she was being attacked. Anyway, he's a little guy and the only one I caught. Did manage 6 Shellcracker and a couple bluegill, but none worth bragging about as far as size. I set them all free after dealing with wifes situation. But only after they got a ride to T-Town. I went back by the lake and turned em loose.

Sorry for pic quality, flip phone camera.


----------



## Son

Latest trick pulled on women in parking lots is. The thief ties some cans to the back bumper or under the car in the rear. When the woman starts off, she hears the noise, stops and gets out to see what's wrong. That's when the thief jumps into the car and drives off. With the car, her purse and everything else. The woman doesn't even have a look at the crook. This type crap could be stopped if our laws would deal with it like I would.


----------



## stealthman52

K, they make purses exactly for carry,where you insert your hand in and if someone pulls on purse,gun deploys in your hand,if your hand is on it.


----------



## dawg4028

Sorry that happened to your wife.  I hope she is fine.  

Wife and I are both getting cwp in June.  We decided to shoot some handguns together and begin to get my 11 year old daughter involved.  I really want her to be comfortable around guns and be able to effectively use them.  Hopefully it will carry over in to hunting also.  So far she has just went with me a couple times.  Got her a single shot 22;hopefully thats a good start.


----------



## Son

Rode up to our woods today, bedding is done and one piece of the machinery has already moved out. Bruce said he saw two gobblers and some hens in a field, but they went the other way. We havn't killed a turkey on that lease this Spring, evidently they didn't like the activity of the bedding operation. The only gobblers killed were on the adjoining 650 acres we rent from another concern.


----------



## florida boy

talisman said:


> Yeah he did. He loved the place and said he was going to get me a check.



Good deal ! He said it looked good .


----------



## kmckinnie

Just a ok bird from quitman the town!


----------



## Son

The turkey hunters in our club are not doing so well. Here it is, late in the season, you would think they know by now. What they're doing isn't working. It's been noticed that there's lots of hens beginning to roost with the gobblers again. I've found broken eggs in our roads. Just bet a bunch of nest have been busted up.  Those old gobblers wont come as long as they have a flock of hens to hang around with. The eggs I've found appear to have been eaten by crows. Most of the egg is intact, they peck just enough hole to get at the yolk. I've been hunting sheds, but have only found one antler that was broken off during a fight. And several breast bones from turkeys, predators seem to be getting their share. Lots of snake trails in the sand crossing our roads, better watch your step. Might be a good idea to check the season dates, and have some crow shoots.  I've noticed the crows get most turtle and gopher eggs too.


----------



## kmckinnie

I shoot the crows and use them for cut bait on bushhooks to catch cats in the ocklocknee! Fresh bloody meatworks good!


----------



## Swamprat

A old timer once told me when you see a crow it is doing one of three things. Destroying something, flying somewhere to destroy something, or flying back from destroying something.


----------



## Son

I agree with that assessment about crows. I've never seen one do anything good. And, there's too many of em. Here at the house, they eat my grapes, plums, strawberries and anything else they can get to. I watch turtles come from the lake, laying eggs in numerous holes. As the turtle finishes, the crow dig em all up. And they don't miss many. I've watched the crows fly from tree to tree, watching turtles lay eggs. They must have great memories, cause they remember every hole the turtle digs.
Checked the woods today, it's dry as a bone, too dry to check for fresh tracks.


----------



## Swamprat

Yep, it is dusty dry right now. Need some rain but looks like none for the next several days.

Going to my FIL's Monday to chase woods chicken for a few days. Might not be the best of weather but it ought to be some fun.


----------



## Son

Wish ya luck, our turkeys have shut up or relocated. Too dry to tell fresh tracks. And mighty hot to sit in a blind.


----------



## Swamprat

Thanks.....my FIL says he has a few that are still gobblin but with the heat it has been at first light then they are pitching down and are pretty much silent for the rest of the day.

Well gotta head to the office to clean up a few projects before vacation. Was gonna go in early but kinda have draggy butt this morning.


----------



## stealthman52

Swampy,I wish u luck,its time to fish now,but not this weekend,too many wickers on the water.


----------



## Swamprat

Stealth....I will be doing some pond and creek fishing mid-day. My FIL has a spring fed pond at his house that has a pipe that connects to a beaver pond with fish in it as well. On his hunting property he has a good size creek as a boundary that has some warmouth and some cats in the deeper holes.

Next door neighbor also has a stocked pond we can fish that you can literally catch bluegill's on a bare gold colored hook. My kids love that pond since bait is really not a requirement all the time. LOL


----------



## Swamprat

After I left work I had to run by Tractor Supply and while pulling out I see this truck and bass boat sponsored by Dick's Sporting Goods pull into the Wal-Mart gas station across the road. Not knowing who it was I wheeled over that way and it was Shaw Grigsby coming back from a tourney.

Spoke to him for a few minutes and seemed like a pretty nice guy. Anyway my 2 minutes brush with fame.

I should get a royalty check for naming 3 companies in a post. LOL


----------



## Son

Took a tour out in Lake Seminole this afternoon with Peter VanAtta, an ex member of our hunt club. Peter now lives in California. He caught a shellcracker. I caught a large jack and a turtle. Hung a huge mud but he broke the line in bonnets. Saw two crowds sitting on cracker beds. We didn't join em. Saw a fellow out there in a bassboat, it had a 250 on it. Bet he has a gas bill. I need a new trolling motor, my old one has crapped out.


----------



## stealthman52

I bet you had plenty of peoples on the water this weekend,friend of mine went to Pannasofkee,said more people than crackers,its bad when you can see em in shallow,clear water,every skinner will find them.


----------



## Swamprat

We had a nice little shower roll thru this afternoon. Rained for about 15 minutes. Wasn't suppose to rain but I will take it.

I know one thing....I am stuffed from Easter dinner. Ham, turkey, green bean casserole, carrots, home made scalloped potatos, home made mac & cheese, some kind of cold broccoli type salad, rolls, sweet tea. Never did make it for dessert.


----------



## Son

Lucky you. I watched that rain go across the south side of Lake Seminole as it headed your way. All we got was some thunder. It was a good day. Kids, food, easter egg hunt and now it's finally quiet again.


----------



## kmckinnie

We had agreat one as well!


----------



## Havana Dude

I had to work today, but we celebrated at my folks house for Easter, and My daughters birthday today. She turned 15 today, driving permit tomorrow. 
Wife is hanging in there for now. I have a feeling it is going to take some time for her to come to terms with this. Lord, she is a tough lady. Ya'll keep her in your thoughts and prayers if you will.


----------



## Son

I tell my ladies. When out in public, always look around and be aware. Before exiting a vehicle, sit there a bit and watch what is going on, then exit and walk to the building when someone else is doing so. Same tactic when going back to the vehicle. Do they listen? I hope so. There's a thug everywhere you go, always looking for a chance.


----------



## stealthman52

how many ladies you running?


----------



## Son

Gloria, both daughters, and all my lady friends. They always need to be reminded.
Well, my vacation is over, People wants me to go back to work. Remodeling business was dead, but this one feller wants to remodel a restaurant. There goes the cracker fishing for a spell.


----------



## stealthman52

Get it while you can,gas isn't gettting any cheaper


----------



## Son

Fuel surcharges will increase the price of everything. Not just a gallon of gas.
It's getting worse as somebodys CINC gets on TV smiling and grinning. It's as if he's enjoying what is happening.
Maybe somebody will drill somewhere and we can be their best customer.
Gas was 3.65/9 in Donalsonville Ga, at the cheapest station today. I stopped and got a dollars worth.


----------



## stealthman52

$5.69 at Orlando airport...


----------



## Son

Looks like Bruce went turkey hunting this morning. Don't know what his game is, cause he leaves after 9 AM.  I bet he's trying to ambush one on one of the roads.


----------



## kmckinnie

Maybe thats nap time and hes in your pop-up snoozzzzzing!!!


----------



## Son

Naw, can't be it, I've pulled my blinds. Actually it's too darn hot to be in a blind after the sun gets up. He's probably riding around in his new golf cart. I'm getting him a handicap tag for it. Darn, he's gotten lazy.


----------



## kmckinnie

Nothing like anew golf cart! Maybe the seat reclines and hes napping in it! Does it havea radio! Put a orange flag on it!


----------



## stealthman52

Or neek up on him when he is nappin in it and yell FOE!
golf carts are a heck of lot quieter than them foe wheelers


----------



## Son

Yeah, it's electric, but I can hear it coming. It makes a whirring noise. Tickles me to see those with buggies hunt. They drive right up to the blind or stand, park and get into the blind or stand. Might as well sit in the buggy. I could understand that if they had a disability. Well, maybe laziness is a disability?


----------



## stealthman52

a lot of that going on, will Bruce be leaving the cart in the woods like he did his foe wheeler?lol


----------



## Son

Recently had a tempting offer. Owner of over 1000 acres wanted to hire me to manage his property for deer and turkey hunting. The land lies along the Chattahoochee River. It's a private thing, so he ask that I didn't mention who he was or anything. Just too much on my plate already, so I declined. It was tempting, there's a couple good fishing ponds there too. Several years back, I had another offer to manage property for hunting, it was in SW Al, would have been too far from home so I declined it as well. Amazing how word gets around.  We experienced some heavy rains this morning with thunder and lightening. Still sprinkling some, and the temp has fallen to 70 degrees. Nice, we needed the water.


----------



## Swamprat

Back from the excursion....quick run down, no turkeys but had some fun.

Had a few birds double and triple gobbling, chased one around a hill for a few hours and had one get diverted by a hen that almost walked right on my outstreched leg and then realized the green camo looking log was actually attached to a human and alerted every bird within the county of the fact.

Did manage to catch several bass and a few good size shellcrackers during the day.

Gonna be re-packing and heading to Gainseville in the morning for my Son's graduation at U of F on Saturday then I will get home oon Sunday and re-pack to go work over in Pensacola for a few days. By next week I will be traveled out.


----------



## Nicodemus

Give your son our congratulations, Scott. Mighty fine accomplishment.


----------



## Swamprat

Nicodemus said:


> Give your son our congratulations, Scott. Mighty fine accomplishment.



Thanks. Yep, we are proud of him. He is still going to be there for 2 more years getting his masters/post grad work. 200 something folks apllied and they only accept twenty and he was one of them.

Wife asked him if he wanted to go for his PHD, I am screaming in my head NOOOOOOOO!. We can't fund that especially with one daughter 3 years away from going to college and another in 7. He seemed like he really didn't want to anyway, at least for now.


----------



## Son

Date is wrong, should be Apr 27, time is correct. Look at the rope.


----------



## kmckinnie

Poor thing! He just might trip on that rope!


----------



## Swamprat

I think it is a jake sporting a beard weave or extensions. LOL


----------



## stealthman52

SR,your son has done well,I know you are proud,I got to agree with you,he doesn't need a PHD,thats just piled higher and deeper,lol.


----------



## Swamprat

Thanks stealth....since we had storms rolling in this morning we fried up the crackers and ate them with grits. Been awhile since I had fish and grits for breakfast. Good stuff.


----------



## GAdreamin

*First Tom*

Hey guys, 

Been a while since I've posted but I keep up with this thread and everyone's on-goings pretty regularly. 
I've seen Son braggin' up a couple of forest chickens... I figured I would share a neat experience I had Easter morning. 

My father and I both shot turkeys Easter morning, 30min apart, hunting less than 200 yds apart. It was his 5th
career turkey, and my first ever. His was a 6inch jake and the wire brush on my turkey tipped 10inches. Spurs were near non-existant on both birds, the spurs on my bird only ones you could distinguish. 
Both birds down by 8am, both strutting up to pretty-boy decoys trying to display dominance. The big bird was extremely vocal and seemed to walk a straight line toward the decoys within 15yds of my blind. Worked him with a custom mouth call, and settled him with my slate. The Nova made quick work of the big boy, and it was bacon wrapped turkey breast for Easter brunch for all!!!!


----------



## talisman

sounds like yall had a good time


----------



## kmckinnie

talis,
You do any good withem yet!


----------



## talisman

Havent been in a month been catching redfish and river bream. you been lately


----------



## kmckinnie

I didn't go last weekend, might go for a minute this weekend next weekend is out we are out of town! Looks like the season is over for me! Will go the last weekend at the camp in quitman! Mostly just doing odds and ends there!
Good luck!


----------



## Son

One hunter on our place today. Said he saw nothing, heard nothing and saw no tracks. But that doesn't mean there's no turkeys. I bet I could find one.


----------



## Son

After listening to couple club members telling me they havn't seen or heard any turkeys, I went up this morning to listen and see for myself. They started gobbling around 6:30 and quit around 8:30. Two were close to where I was walking, and several were in the distance. Couldn't tell what direction though.  Saw the first gobbler around 7 and he was with a hen. Saw another nice gobbler at 8 and he was with a couple hens. I watched the hens leave for a field, and both gobblers went back into the woods. Also saw three nice deer. One early and two around 11:00. And those guys call themselves turkey hunters....  What a hoot! I walked a field and found a nice grinding rock and one broken Kirk point. Thought the rains would have washed more out, but that was it. Got plenty of exercise anyway.


----------



## kmckinnie

We all know who the turkey hunten champ is! Oyea deer slayer to boot! Wish I had that skill! The knowledge you have in the artifact world 2nd to none! I'm proud to know ya! This thread is the best!
All I did this weekend is whatever the Missess told me to DO! I'm not as supid as i look! lols


----------



## Son

This mornings turkey report. 
Bruce said they were gobbling around 7, he could hear several, and heard one at 8. If Bruce heard turkeys, they had to be close because he can't hear thunder. 
John L, packed up and went home early and didn't hunt. 

Ask Bruce where the gobbling came from. Said he couldn't tell direction cause he only has one good ear. I ask him which one was good, and he couldn't remember.
Let me add, Bruce said he was hunting the northeast corner of the 40 acres.


----------



## talisman

Ol John L is just there taking up space. Bruce just loves the outdoors and has fun riding his golf cart around


----------



## Son

OK, put ol Bruce in the spot. Gobbler went to him gobbling all the way to  within 40 yards of so, then shut up. Bruce said he never saw him, but it sound like the gobbler was right on top of him. I watched the turkey go down there, don't know what happened. Knowing Bruce, he was probably smoking and coughing.
Saw a total of four long beards this morning and two hens. One doe, two yearlings, and a large deer later on, but couldn't tell what it was. It was hot, I'm giving up this guiding job.


----------



## kmckinnie

You do have your work cut-out for you it sounds like!


----------



## Son

Back when I hunted Alabama, I also lived there for a number of years. I was a registered hunting guide.
Took a fellow out to rattle up a buck for him. Put him in place, then took up a rattling location about 40 yards away. After a couple sequences I looked down to my hunter and he was following a butterfly around trying to see what kind it was. Went over and ask what he was doing? He said, checking out this butterfly. Then I said, lets go on down thru the woods a bit and set up again. We had gone about 50 yards and walked into a huge buck that was coming. The buck was so startled it fell down when it turned to run. My hunter never shouldered his rifle, and he said over and over. Blank, what a buck.
One more story, this one about guiding a turkey hunter. He was following me along the field edge when I heard a click. He had taken the safety off. I stopped and said. If you take that safety off again before there's a turkey down the barrel, the hunt's over. I have taken the gun away from one fellow while I was tracking a buck he had wounded. Just didn't feel comfortable with him following behind with a rifle cause he was too excited and jumpy. I shot his deer out in a pond, then told him to go out and get it. It was really cold that day in Macon Co. Al. Right near Society Hill.


----------



## Son

I have some real dozzies when it comes to guiding stories.
Best two about deer.
Rattled up three different bucks in one morning and wouldn't let the fellow shoot any of em. Then when a nice buck showed up, he missed.
Another hunt. Rattled up five different bucks same morning, two different locations. Fellow shot the wrong buck because he didn't listen to my instructions. He sure let a monster get away, when he shot that little five point.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,sounds like you put the Bruce on one,thats about all you can do,unless you shoot it for him.
I guided duck hunters for a couple years in the 80's,knew even then it was not worth 100 a person for a morning hunt.


----------



## Son

I learned real quick. Most who hire a guide in the South, do so because they don't know anything about hunting, guns, or game. Or maybe I should say, the one's I ran into were mostly like that.
Didn't take long before I opted to guide myself. It's been going smooth every since. On my way to help Bruce again.


----------



## stealthman52

As a good neighbor, maybe with your help Bruce will get it done today


----------



## Havana Dude

I could never be a guide for someone else. I just enjoy the hunt too much for myself. Call me selfish if ya want to, but to experience inexperienced hunters, and folks with little to no knowledge, would be extremely irritating to me. I  learned I was like this when teaching my kids to hunt, and get them on their first deer. There were a few times when we needed meat, I would kill a deer while they were with me. But being honest, they were not up to the level of killing those deer in the situations they were presented. When they did have good opportunities, I had no problems letting them have at it. The times I killed those deer with them with me, believe me, I ripped myself a new one every time, thinking how selfish that might have seemed to my kid, etc. But we would talk about it, and they understood. Things would have been different if our hunting wasn't so difficult where we hunt. Most times, you just have a very small window of opportunity for the shot.
I can't imagine taking an adult in there to "guide", and have them pay me no attention.


----------



## talisman

Well after having the oppurtunity to hunt the places in Ga that i have im glad to show people some tricks to our leases and help them kill a good deer. I have killed several quality bucks and enjoy seeing other people kill a deer that puts a smile on there face. Im working with my brother now trying to put him on a good buck since he hasnt had the chance to hunt much like i have. Being a guide would be fun now for me since i have killed plenty the only ones i care about hunting now are the true big bucks and you dont usually kill one of those every year.


----------



## Son

It's fun to guide folks you know.
Had ol Bruce setup again this morning. Heard two gobbles, and neither were where they were yesterday. Seems they are not doing the same thing two days in a row. Three big toms staying near camp, but not on us. Two hens hanging around with em still, that makes it tough hunting. The heat is a factor too, not very comfortable sitting in a swamp all drenched in sweat with skeeters checking you out.


----------



## Havana Dude

Ya'll don't mis-read me. I enjoyed seeing my kids get there first, and I enjoy carrying someone, and have them see critters, and maybe kill a buck. I was referring to the scenario Son was talking about, with the guy watching a butterfly. I used to run dogs years ago. One young fella that used to hunt with us, never saw a deer, ever. Finally one day he did get a shot, and his shot hit a pine 30 feet in front of him and about 20 feet high. We told him them deer aint up there son, but he would not listen. He was a good guy, fun to have around, but sucked to hunt with.


----------



## Swamprat

GUIDES!!!!!.....I can barely guide myself as it is.

The one and only time I guided (I guess you can call it that) was about 15 years ago during turkey season. A guy at work was a turkey hunter with not much luck. He knew I was fairly successful on some Central Florida WMA's chasing Osceolas so he asked me for help in calling. I said sure and I will take you to a spot where at least 3 longbeards use.

We went to a remote spot in Three Lakes WMA which was close to a 2 mile hike in. We get set up before daylight and about 15 minutes or so after daylight the gobblers sound off within 100 yards. I do my thing and have them coming in on a string.

After about 20-25 minutes I finally spot them and nudge the guy on the knee and motion toward the direction. He shifts a little and I do a few yelps. Here they come, they get in some palmettos off the fire break and and just as they are fixing to come out about 15 yards in front of us the lead gobbler starts to spittin and drumming.

The guy hears that and just busts out in full song "Do you freakin hear that" As soon as he got to "hear" they reversed direction and took wing and settled some few hundred yards down. He asked if we were gonna go after them. I said "no dumba** we are done".

Last time I got up at 4 in the morning to help sombody.


----------



## Son

Ha, I got one that beats that. Took a Bank President turkey hunting one time. Called up two gobblers. He turns around and shouts to me. Are those gobblers? That was the end of that. Put the same guy on a deer stand one time. He emptied his gun at a buck, and never touched a hair. But he had a good excuse, it was a long 25 yard shot.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> Ha, I got one that beats that. Took a Bank President turkey hunting one time. Called up two gobblers. He turns around and shouts to me. Are those gobblers? That was the end of that. Put the same guy on a deer stand one time. He emptied his gun at a buck, and never touched a hair. But he had a good excuse, it was a long 25 yard shot.





Swamprat said:


> GUIDES!!!!!.....I can barely guide myself as it is.
> 
> The one and only time I guided (I guess you can call it that) was about 15 years ago during turkey season. A guy at work was a turkey hunter with not much luck. He knew I was fairly successful on some Central Florida WMA's chasing Osceolas so he asked me for help in calling. I said sure and I will take you to a spot where at least 3 longbeards use.
> 
> We went to a remote spot in Three Lakes WMA which was close to a 2 mile hike in. We get set up before daylight and about 15 minutes or so after daylight the gobblers sound off within 100 yards. I do my thing and have them coming in on a string.
> 
> After about 20-25 minutes I finally spot them and nudge the guy on the knee and motion toward the direction. He shifts a little and I do a few yelps. Here they come, they get in some palmettos off the fire break and and just as they are fixing to come out about 15 yards in front of us the lead gobbler starts to spittin and drumming.
> 
> The guy hears that and just busts out in full song "Do you freakin hear that" As soon as he got to "hear" they reversed direction and took wing and settled some few hundred yards down. He asked if we were gonna go after them. I said "no dumba** we are done".
> 
> Last time I got up at 4 in the morning to help sombody.



Ya'll are making my point for me.


----------



## oldways

HD I understand exactly what your saying I'm teaching my kids to hunt now and  98% of the time is public land on   WMA's Its hard hunting for grown folks think about a fourteen and nine year old in toe.LOL  But there learning to earn a deer and how to work for it I just hope and pray they don't get bored with hunting. Because we will see deer and turkeys 1 out of 10 times. But we go every weekend.


----------



## Havana Dude

oldways said:


> HD I understand exactly what your saying I'm teaching my kids to hunt now and  98% of the time is public land on   WMA's Its hard hunting for grown folks think about a fourteen and nine year old in toe.LOL  But there learning to earn a deer and how to work for it I just hope and pray they don't get bored with hunting. Because we will see deer and turkeys 1 out of 10 times. But we go every weekend.



Yea, they will definately be able to say they earned one if taken on WMA!! I have to say, I have the perfect set up for kids seeing and being able to take game. Elevated 4x6 box stands with roofs etc. We re-built several years ago, changing from a small 3x3 box nailed to a tree, to what we currently have. It sure does make it nice for the kids when they are smaller. I guess to some degree, they are spoiled in that regard, but at least I got them out there. We only have 40 acres to hunt, so I have had to teach them what I can with limited access to large acreage. Actually going out, looking for sign, setting up a stand etc., has been little to none. I did it some with my son on a lease several years back, and we had success in doing so. My daughter not so much. but I got to be there when they both took their first buck, and that was one of the best experiences I have ever had in the woods with them.


----------



## stealthman52

Oldways,i think you are teaching em right,every hunt does not always result in a kill,its a bonus to view and be out there in the outdoors,if you do get  a chance,and are successfull,then thats great,what you might be teaching them without them being aware of it,is patience.


----------



## oldways

I hope so it's hard sometimes because we sit on the ground alot with a limited area to veiw but they are always ready to go and don't complain to much. I just can't afford a lease right now I'm the only one working with five mouthes to feed. But we going to gitter done..LOL


----------



## Son

Times seem tough for most folks these days. Out of work, limited hours etc.
Ya'll remember, last time I heard. Less than 45 percent of our population pays taxes. We're taking care of the rest.


----------



## Swamprat

I just joined Son's lease so I can act all dumb and ignorant and eventually have him guide me around like he does Bruce....LOL


----------



## kmckinnie

I heard its not a act! lols


----------



## Swamprat

kmckinnie said:


> I heard its not a act! lols



I have wondered that myself.....


----------



## kmckinnie

Swamprat said:


> I have wondered that myself.....



We are not wondering!


----------



## Son

Bruce didn't go hunting this morning, said it was too windy. The gobbler roosted right next to his blind. I was up there and heard that turkey gobbling his head off. I was watching a big buck feed. His antlers are already out about 2 inches. He's one of the big boys we want to get. I'm keeping an eye on him, he's near one of my secret stands.


----------



## kmckinnie

There is always tommorro! Well not always ! Good luck with that deer! I would keep both eyes on him!


----------



## Swamprat

I swear I am gonna locate all of Son's secret stands and post the Lat/Longs at camp.....


----------



## kmckinnie

Swamprat said:


> I swear I am gonna locate all of Son's secret stands and post the Lat/Longs at camp.....


----------



## Swamprat

kmckinnie said:


>



I can do it....I can wade thru junk most folks avoid. Part of my job.

We will have 10 folks camped out on Son's stands opening day. 

Actually I could care less where his stands are at or anybody else's....I prefer to put my stands in areas where nobody else is at and in the thick and nasty but save a wide open spot for the rut.


----------



## kmckinnie

I know that! Or we all know that!
Good luck!


----------



## Nicodemus

Swamprat said:


> I just joined Son's lease so I can act all dumb and ignorant and eventually have him guide me around like he does Bruce....LOL





This next deer season, meet up with me in Donaldsonville, and I`ll buy your dinner.


----------



## Swamprat

Speaking of jobs, I was back working at the North end of Apalachicola NF....it needs to be named Apalachicola National Tick Forest. 

I was cutting some line thru some scrub and grape vines and was literally watching ticks drop off the grape leaves as I was chopping. I have learned to wear snake boots there just to keep them from crawling up your pant legs. Only had a few get on me and they most likely dropped off higher stuff onto the back of my shirt. 

I will say not as bad as the ticks in Ocala NF in the low areas but they are close.


----------



## Swamprat

Nicodemus said:


> This next deer season, meet up with me in Donaldsonville, and I`ll buy your dinner.



Nic....I will buy you dinner just because. That or come to camp and enjoy one of our feasts we might have for free. 

Either way I appreciate the offer and will let you know.


----------



## Nicodemus

Swamprat said:


> Nic....I will buy you dinner just because. That or come to camp and enjoy one of our feasts we might have for free.
> 
> Either way I appreciate the offer and will let you know.





Sounds good.


----------



## kmckinnie

Ticks are trouble! All blood suckers are trouble! We need to protect ourselfs the best we can from them!


----------



## talisman

SR I remeber surveying down at tates Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- swamp and we just left th instrument covered up in the swamp at night because we knew nobody was coming in there. heck there were bugs down there that had never seen a human before


----------



## stealthman52

Talis,if you or SR run short on ticks,always a good supply around Lower Swannee,lol,I remember Tide Swamp was always current with ticks during bow season,Son knows.


----------



## Son

Juniper Springs run, the ticks will jump off the bank into the boat to get ya there. Whaqt the old timers called Wood ticks.

got ol Bruce in the right spot today, 7 gobblers went the opposite direction. I actually believe he was proud he didn't have to clean one.

Here's a gobbler on camera from two days ago. Date is wrong on this camera. Display doesn't work, so I can't change it.







And, here's what is after our gobblers, besides Bruce.

Coyote


----------



## Swamprat

Back in the Tick National Forest today.....oh the joy.

No wonder every deer weighs 42 pounds. They had 80 pounds of blood sucked out of em. Red Cross needs to enlist the ticks for blood donations. Even the mosquitos are waving a white flag, they can't even compete.


----------



## stealthman52

its a wonder you don't get ticked off working up there,lol


----------



## Son

It's not everyday you get a surprise like this. One of my forum friends decided he would help me out with my turkey hunting. For three years now, i've been using an ol Lynchs box call with a broken/glued paddle, and the box has half of one side missing. Got this in the mail today. Don't anybody tell the turkeys I have it.


----------



## Swamprat

I think what Arrowhead did was great but I will say I will never buy a Quaker Boy product that has the Deek (spelling around the censor) Kirby's named associated with it. Several years back he registered the call type of "boat paddle or call" and was slapping lawsuits on folks who made box calls labeled as boat paddles even though they had made them for years.  

We always called the longer box calls boat paddles whoever made them. Not sure what happened with the counter suits but to me Quaker Boy and Diick Kirby are a disease in my house. 

Just my .02 

If I had known I have a extra "Fool Proof" box I would have given you. I thought you were so proud of your glued back box I never thought to ask but it is yours if you want it.


----------



## Son

I've never heard about their conflicts. But sounds about right, this country has gotten sue happy in all aspects of business etc.
The old crippled box has it's place on a shelf, and will not be put out to pasture. Couple of calls with different sounds will sometimes fool an ol bird.
I did hear about KFC, now having to call it Kitchen fried chicken. After all those years, go figure.....


----------



## Son

Well, it might be over, gobblers coming to a call that is. This past week, i've noticed gobblers are grouping up again, running around from one area to another. No gobbling from the roost or ground. Did see a couple fanning about half way, nothing serious. Probably to let the others know who's boss. Bet I've seen over 15 nice gobblers this past few days. Also saw a total of three nice big bucks growing antlers and a few does. Can't forget to mention all the snake tracks seen crossing our dirt roads, some were large. All kinds i suppose. Hearing lots of quail these days, hope they're making a comeback.


----------



## Son

Gobblers won on our place this year. Only three took a truck ride to the camp. Looks like everybody has given up and started thinking about fishing. Strange year for sure for us, and the only thing I can think of that made it difficult to hunt turkeys there this year is. They clearcut 400 acres right in the middle of our primary lease during turkey season. This relocated all the hens that used to nest there and the gobblers went with em. They didn't go far, just to the woods and fields around us. We could see plenty of gobblers, but couldn't go after em because they were across the line. That left 650 acres of a seperate adjoining lease and one pasture. That's where the three gobblers were taken. Last year we had the best turkey year ever, and almost all were taken in the 400 acres that was clearcut this year. That's hunting when you lease timberland.

Here's one of my two double bearded gobblers.


----------



## kmckinnie

Next year that clear cut will be thicker! good for the deer, harder on the turkeys! That timber land hunting!


----------



## Havana Dude

*New Addition to the family*

Born about 10 AM Saturday morning. Baby goat.


----------



## Son

I was into goats at one time. Had Sannens, Alpines and Nubians. Enjoyed em and the milk. Smart dudes those goats were. Reminded me of smart ol bucks.
Replanted clearcut will probably be replanted by next season. But shouldn't be too thick yet. Anyway, we have some alternate turkey management plans that should work to our advantage.
Now, I'm looking forward to deer season. We have more of these to hunt. How you like my camo?


----------



## kmckinnie

Looks good enough to wear to the waffle house! Or hunting!


----------



## Son

What you don't see in that picture. I had worn a camo tie while hunting. But had taken it off before the pictures were taken, Wasn't thinking. It was all a joke, wearing the tie that morning telling the guys it was my lucky tie. Seems like I had to take it off and hide it before they took it from me. I had missed that same buck the week before about 1/2 mile from there. Bruce had messed with my scope. They'll do anything to slow me down. But I always overcome whatever they do. It's just my nature..  lol


----------



## kmckinnie

I would love to sit around with your club and hear hunting stories!
That would be a very interresting adventure! Wish I had that lucky tie some days! Well its fixen to be hog season at our place in Quitman. We hunt them in the early summer time! And when we plant late summer peas! Traps will be set soon! We hope to kill 10 or more! Well TTYL my fellow outdoors people


----------



## Son

Stories? Oh, you would hear some alright. We have some of the longest winded folks in the South. Of course, I'm not one of em. Nobody stands a chance with this group. No matter what you come up with, somebody will beat it. I usually just sit back and listen....lol

We're having an arrowhead show, meeting for the Kolomoki Society Inc, this weekend. Saturday 14th at the American Legion post 157. Location is, Donalsonville Ga. highway 39 south, right past the d'ville airport. Doors open for the public at 8 and will probably last til around 3 PM. There will be some of the most knowledgable arrowhead collectors in the South. And some of the finest prehistoric artifacts every found. I will have this one notch pinhead coral Citrus point there. Along with hundreds of others from all cultural periods.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,yall having fish or opossum?,don't let Bruce tell too many


----------



## Son

Catfish fillets, baked beans, grits, hushpuppies, fries and iced tea. Coffee for those who like it. Snacks will probably be brownies.
All free to the members, in fact. Everything is free to members and public. We're the only Society that does that.


----------



## Swamprat

Cool....I get to eat before I head over to the lease for a afternoon stomp around.


----------



## Son

Good luck on the stomp around. Dan and Danny were there today, and they said it was too hot to turkey hunt, too hot for anything. Said the gnats and skeeters were out for blood. You may get by with riding around and getting familiar with the area again. But it's hot and dry.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,you sound like a friend of mine,I fish with him,but could not be on a lease with him,he will walk it out,stink it all up if the deer do not come to him in a couple hours.I call em deer dawgs,they just on two feet instead of four,lol.


----------



## Son

Over the many years, what works best for me is. To know the area to be hunted prior to the deer season. I mean, know it well. Then when hunting, I go in, and come out a predetermined route. Never do I walk around to see what they're doing during season. I do that immediately after the season to help plan my setups for the next season. It's always a good ploy to hunt the thickest block of woods next to the block where a woods walker hunts. That works good too. Off season, walk all you want, anywhere you want, but watch the ground good. Snakes come in all sizes, not all are big enough to spot easily.


----------



## stealthman52

Thats a good method,but a lot of ground pounders cannot stand it,they got to see what the other guys hunting and they will nose around when you are not there and stank up the woods for you,lol.


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> SR,you sound like a friend of mine,I fish with him,but could not be on a lease with him,he will walk it out,stink it all up if the deer do not come to him in a couple hours.I call em deer dawgs,they just on two feet instead of four,lol.



I really put the boots on the ground before the season starts in order to be familiar with a piece of property.

Very rarely do I scout during deer season, bout the only thing I might do is take a different way out for a quick look around as I am heading to the vehicle. I am patient in a stand...if I see deer great, if not...oh well. No need to mess up the woods for others just cause I had a bad hunt.


----------



## Swamprat

Suppose to get some rain tomorrow, we need it. Will also be a little cooler. Wet woods and some cooler temps makes for perfect woods walking.

Scouting now really just consists of getting aquainted with the terrain and looking for old rubs as well as possible stand locations. I try to imagine what the area would look like during the fall and winter. Actually already have one spot I might put a hanging stand up tomorrow and claim it early. 

Right after the season is the best time to scout.


----------



## england9

*any openings?*

Any of you guys down here have an opening or two in your lease? Or know anyone I could give a call?


----------



## stealthman52

SR,you are doing right,I like to do the same about July,August


----------



## Swamprat

england9 said:


> Any of you guys down here have an opening or two in your lease? Or know anyone I could give a call?



I see you are in PC....what area are you looking at....N Florida or SW Georgia....Let me know and I might can help.

Depends on what you want....dog or still or the 600 dollar lease vs the 1500


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> SR,you are doing right,I like to do the same about July,August



On a lease I am scouting right after the season ends till it starts with a few side trips during the season around a stand site in order to see if I need to tweak a stand. I just will walk where I have my stand during a season but that might be sparingly. I have been known to shift a stand just 30 yards to take advantage of a shifting trail for whatever reason.


----------



## Son

For what it's worth. Last two big bucks I've taken off our lease were killed where they were never thought to be. The rut changes everything.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> For what it's worth. Last two big bucks I've taken off our lease were killed where they were never thought to be. The rut changes everything.



I had a lease in SC and we had a buck who roamed the woods around camp. Huge buck....high 140's. He was virtually unkillable. He did not move even during the rut during daylight hours. I saw him 3 times and all at night coming back to camp. I hunted him hard for 2 years and nobody believed he hung out just behind the camp.

Jackwagon who lived next to the lease shot him one night in a corn field across the road from our camp. The bad thing is his dad was the county judge so filing charges would not matter.


----------



## Son

Not unusual, we have a huge buck that hangs out right behind our camp. Problem is, he's also nocturnal, and beds in dogfennels in a pasture next to us. I've had him jump in front of my truck numerous times at night. He's going to change his bedding area this coming season cause, they've plowed his fennels down. But, think I already know where he's hanging out to the west of that field. And you probably have guessed it, it's not on us either, just across the fence. Also have a piebald, he's gotta be at least 6 years old now. He lives just east of us, i believe in a small area next to a pond. Right next to a mobile home. Get him on camera, but never has anybody seen him in daylight.


----------



## Swamprat

Had a great time at the show and then went to the lease to look around. Only made it to the ditch on the North end, spent the remainder of my time on the main tract. Some of them roads are teeth knockers now with the equipment that went thru. 

I did hang one stand in a area toward the South boundary that according to the map only had 4 pin holes but it was a area that I had already decided upon so we will see how it plays out. Found another spot off of Road 1 that might show some promise.  

Did see 4 deer....3 I know were does and another I jumped off #1 that by it's body size had to be a buck. I had actually walked by him and stopped within 30 yards of where he was bedded. I turned to go another direction, took one step and he exploded out of there. Also saw one gobbler on Road #2, decent bird with close to a 10" beard.


----------



## Son

Gosh I was hungry when the food got done, then ate too much for a little feller like me. I'll never get below 200 if we keep this up. Great show, good folks and fine artifacts. Can't beat that. 
SR, I can steer ya towards a couple a non typical spikes. So don't waste your time looking for em.  lol


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Gosh I was hungry when the food got done, then ate too much for a little feller like me. I'll never get below 200 if we keep this up. Great show, good folks and fine artifacts. Can't beat that.
> SR, I can steer ya towards a couple a non typical spikes. So don't waste your time looking for em.  lol



You had your fig bars as well and I looked at the camper I sold you....great job of fixing her up but by the amount of Yoo-Hoos you have stashed in there it ain't a wonder you ain't pushing 300

Still dry even with a little rain. Will try to get back up in a few weeks to spend all day looking or if we need to move a few of the stands you indicated we can tackle that as well.

I am sure there is a hidden message somewhere about the NT spikes and where I hung a stand and looked at another area. Course you don't excactly know yet where I put the stand or thinking of another area. Even though looking at the map and the pin holes I still want to get up with you and find out where the majority hunt so I can go the opposite direction or at least dive into the thick and nasty in the same general area.

I did build a command post right in the center of the clearcut....the 50 caliber out to do nice with my large field of fire plus with the claymores spread out along the ponds.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Another hits the ground today*

Male this time.


----------



## Swamprat

Congrats I guess.....are the goats more of pets or do you sell them. One guy I know around here had a female goat that was pretty much like a dog, house trained and everything.

Years ago in a rural part of Central Florida we were doing some work near a family that were crazy as sprayed roaches. One son had a swastika tattooed on his forehead, another had half of his head shaved and the other half dyed Bozo the Clown orange. 

Anyway the dad who was in his 60's was blind and instead of a seeing eye dog he had a goat attached to a leash to lead him around. They had a german shepherd who looked like a candidate for the service dog but I am sure the crazy whacked out kids decided otherwise. Freaky family....reminded me of being in some parts of Apalachia.


----------



## Swamprat

Forgot to mention that Son let me hold the rack of his flash burned buck from last year. Stud of an 8 point.....mass, width, and tine length. 

Just hope I can have a chance at one like that this year. There were several studs on cams that did not get seen or harvested so it ought to be a interesting upcoming season.

Just gotta be in the right place at the right time. I will say this if you have noticed a common theme in some of the bucks Son has harvested....they are in the water of the grass ponds and sloughs. Not all but quite a few. There is your hint of the week. Plenty of them places out there....just gotta do a little work.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swampy, they are dual purpose I guess you could say. We've had goats now for 14 years or so. They help keep the wooded areas of the place cleaned up, and my wife and daughter love animals. The plan was to get the 3 nannys and 2 billys, breed em and sell the off spring. However, knowing my girls, they will live out their lives right here.
Oh, and we aint crazy like the bunch you described.


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> Oh, and we aint crazy like the bunch you described.



I know you all ain't....these folks made Manson look like the Pope.

My youngest daughter wants a goat but like alot of our pets I eventually get stuck with taking care of them. Me personally love animals and will take in anything. I am the one who drags in 4-5 abandoned puppies, bathe them, feed them and set about finding a good home for them. I am the one who throws snakes off the road so they don't get shot or runover, move turtles, etc

My wife can't understand how I can have a huge compassion for animals yet hunt deer, hogs and turkeys with no remorse. I don't know either. Animals unlike people are more appreciative and always happy to see you.


----------



## Son

Here's what some of my hunt club members were doing this past Saturday 14th. Kolomoki arrowhead show and fish fry.


----------



## stealthman52

dang,that master cook has his back to the camera,thats right,he has a white cap on,thats a DM  for sure,lol.


----------



## Son

Yep, Dan, and he's fun to watch... That other dude is Bruce, not so much fun, because he doesn't do much.


----------



## Swamprat

Been kinda quiet on here it seems....was over in Pensacola working all week. Great to be back home.

We had another guy working on a seperate job in Pensacola get hit by a car. A car had sudddenly stopped, the car behind it swerved and plowed into our guy. Broke several ribs, bad bruises, concussion, etc. It could have been worse. You never know what might happen at any given second.

This was not the vehicle that hit him though


----------



## Son

It's usually the other people we have to worry about. Hope he recovers soon.
I've been lucky so far. Was in a pileup in a bad fog, couple dozen vehicles piled up. I heard horns, tires, screams, moaning etc.. but none hit me. As things quieted down, I proceeded a left turn as it was at an intersection where I had to turn to go to work. Later, returning to the scene, there were skid marks across the turn lane, exactly where I had been sitting. And the fog was gone.


----------



## stealthman52

Dang SR,your company lost a PLS last yr in an accident,tell them crew members the flo vests do not stop cars,trucks,never turn your back on traffic.
Hope he makes a full recovery


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> Dang SR,your company lost a PLS last yr in an accident,tell them crew members the flo vests do not stop cars,trucks,never turn your back on traffic.
> Hope he makes a full recovery



Yep....this was just one of those being in the right place at the wrong time deals. Hopefully he will make it back.

One reason I hate DOT work....cause you are at the mercy of drivers you can't control and no telling how many are doped up or drunk or just texting nowadays going by you.

In the woods I feel like I have more control over my destiny and feel actually safer with a ten foot alligator 15 feet from me than thousands of vehicles whizzing by doing 70 only a few feet away. Wildlife does not scare me....human stupidity does.


----------



## Son

I don't mind taking a nap in the woods, but wouldn't dare do it in town.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,rattlesnakes are safer than people,like you I know the woods are safer,Son has right,lol.


----------



## Swamprat

Dang we need some rain.....my hose it starting to get wear marks from me dragging it around the yard to water stuff.

Hope my well doesn't go dry, that happened about 5 years ago basically in a drought like this. Don't want to have to have the new one drilled deeper and depending on the aquifer if it is even possible. My old one was at around 120 feet, the new one is close to 160 but they were starting to hit rock again so the well point is at about 155 or so.


----------



## Son

Too dry, can't even get a burn permit around here. In the woods, impossible to tell fresh sign. Forecast says maybe thursday or Friday. 40 or 30 percent, not a good chance atall. No need in planting anything that can't be watered.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Too dry, can't even get a burn permit around here. In the woods, impossible to tell fresh sign. Forecast says maybe thursday or Friday. 40 or 30 percent, not a good chance atall. No need in planting anything that can't be watered.



We got some farmers around here who usually plant peanuts and cotton every year have not even put any in the ground....to dry and they don't irrigate since most of our ag fields are 10-50 acres scattered about. If they are gonna put something in the window is getting smaller by the day.

Field behind and to the side of my property has been prepared but not a seed dropped.


----------



## Son

Irrigation going full steam around here right now. Dry land farmers don't stand a chance. Irrigation sucks all the moisture from surrounding lands, making non irrigated land even dryer. When irrigation starts up around our camp, our well water turns red with clay. Next thing, all our ponds go dry, not a chance of having any fish in em. Guess the dewberries are toast, no rain, they dry up.


----------



## Swamprat

Dewberries looked good about 3-4 weeks ago, now they are drying up. Same with the wild blackberries. Have not checked on the wild blueberries but gotta feeling the are experiencing the same fate.


----------



## Son

Mayhaws didn't do worth a flip this year either. Some of our ponds havn't had water in em for over a year. Talking about the water. Some years back, I wrote an article for the local paper about how large wells were affecting the rest of us. Had a few farmers let me know they didn't appreciate me exposing that fact. There you go, it's ok for the pain to be on your toe, but don't put it on mine. That's the mindset some of our countrymen have come to. Now if those guys were not farmers, and their home well went dry. I just bet they would have a different opinion. If we don't get rain soon, I'll be hauling water out into our woods and putting it in tubs. Have done it before. I always put a green limb in the tub for small animals to climb out if they fall in. I like some minnows in em too. We need the rain, but nothing like the middle of the country is getting. Thoughts and prayers for those who were  devastated by the tornados.


----------



## Swamprat

Son....I agree with everything you said....most folks could care less until it affects them right in their home. Sad thing is that all of the flooding will eventually affect them due to less grain being grown, etc.

Even with our drought it will take a turn toward higher prices. Folks who grow peanuts and cotton are not planting as of yet. Folks who put in corn are now seeing it twist and with another 3-5 days of no rain will eventually have to plow it under. 

Corn needs a consistent moisture base, once it gets twisted and stays that way for several days it will not ever produce a valuable crop.


----------



## Son

Still dry in SW Ga, Sure glad we didn't put in food plots. Would have been a waste of money for sure. Only the gophers seem to be enjoying the heat.


----------



## Swamprat

Son, I saw the radar this afternoon and looked like the lease was getting some rain. We got a spit of a sprinkle around 6:00. Looked at the radar just awhile ago and if the band between Destin and Pensacola holds together we might get a decent shower in a few hours. I know my garden hoses will appreciate it.

Picked a few nectarines off my tree today. They are sweet and juicy. In the next few days I will probably have all of them picked since they are pretty much ready.

Gonna be up at the lease on Saturday.....hoping to get there as early as possible to beat some of the heat. Not sure if anybody else will be up there.


----------



## Son

Passed me up again, all we got was a short sprinkle. So, out to water the garden I go.


----------



## Swamprat

We got a considering how it has been a decent shower late morning today. Not enough to register on the gauge but it kept the dust down on my road.


----------



## Swamprat

Well off to Panama City Beach to celebrate my niece's birthday at Carraba's. She turns 17 and it only seems like yesterday when she was born.

Will try to get back as early as possible though, plan on getting up at 4 AM to head to the lease. I am on Central time so my 4 is 5 for the Eastern crowd.


----------



## stealthman52

Swampy,how fur is the ride to lease from where u live?


----------



## Son

It takes him about 15 minutes longer to get to the property than it does me. Bout an hour for him, 45 minutes for me.
Still, no rain. All we got was wind and thunder. Donalsonville got a good rain though.


----------



## kmckinnie

S R don't tep on no nake! I know ! just had to say that I like the way it sounded! LOLs  k


----------



## stealthman52

k,thats a good one,but true,they will be crawling


----------



## Son

Speaking of snakes. With the dry weather conditions be aware. Most people keep water out for their pets, sometimes next to the back door. Snakes are attracted to that water when it's this dry. Just lately, several large rattlers have been killed in groomed yards.

Wish our ponds had water in em again. No mayhaws this year, ponds were dry too long.  This is last year


----------



## Son

After over 23 years of providing my local newspaper with a free article for the column "Son of Seminole", I've retired. It's always been free to them, but not to me. Costly at times as in the earlier years, it required hand delivering the column. Gas, time, paper, ink etc.. Not always convenient and many times delaying a purpose I needed to be doing. The column has been written from home, hospital beds, in a deerstand, while traveling and a couple times in the news office. It's been a journey for sure. I've already began getting phone calls from readers wanting to know why the column wasn't in the paper this week.


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> Swampy,how fur is the ride to lease from where u live?



If I boogey I can get there in a hour....but most of the time it is about a hour and a quarter. What kills me is that I live in Central time zone and the lease is in Eastern....lots of adjusting to do to get there on a hunting morning. Like getting up at 3 my time in order to be there just after five or so Eastern.


----------



## Swamprat

*Found this today...*

Was over in the "forbidden land" at the lease just to look for points.

Came up with this beauty. I am assuming it is a drill but the end was not pointed but by appearance seemed to be squared off on purpose. The other stuff is just flakes, pieces, etc and the rock seemed out of place like it might have been ground down on one side to make it flat. All those pieces were probably a 1/4 of what I could have picked up. We need a backhoe bad on this area.

Oh yeah...did see five deer between 8:20 and 10:15. The lease though is making the Sahara Desert look like a oasis.....dry, dry, and did I say dry.


----------



## Son

Don't  see any rain in the forecast, so spent the day trying to water everything here at the house. Amazing how a lot next to a lake can get so dry. Even went to the dock and watched a nice bass terrorize the smaller fish. Cranked the outboard and noticed the top carb flooding. Time to tear it down and clean it again. The gas we're being sold these days is not friendly to outboards.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,if you can dig in that Ga stuff,I know u r tuffenuff,especially in summer temps,you might have found one of Son's places


----------



## Son

The outboard ain't been running right, so I ain't been fishing.
Took the carbs off this afternoon, and the top carb float is full of gas, wasn't floating. So that's why it's been flooding out. Funny thing is, gas got in, but it ain't coming out. Not even a wet spot. Might drill a hole to drain, then hot glue the hole up. Gotta do something to go fishing.


----------



## Son

He ain't found my secret stands, I got em all in the easy to get to spots, Nobody ever looks there...lol


----------



## stealthman52

I knew that,but i had to post it,lol
Happy Memorial Day Mr.Son,and if you didn't see it somewheres else,here it is again,Thank you for serving,some did,some didn't.


----------



## Son

Thanks Stealth, my service was a piece of cake compared to what some experience. Just the luck of the draw and the Cuban Crisis.


----------



## Swamprat

Was at my BIL's yesterday afternoon for some swimming and a fish fry. Me and my daughter was in the pool and I looked to the SE and saw a wall of black smoke. It appeared to be coming from a friend of mines property he owns just to hunt.

Told my daughter I will be back and jumped in my truck to investigate. Get down to the back of his property turn a corner and see flames 40-50' up in the pines. I get my friend on the radio and tell him what is happening, then call 911 and tell them I need a brush truck and a forestry plow and I will wait up on the road to guide them in. 

As I was coming out my friend had called this young man who lived next to his place and told him to fire up the tractor with the 8 foot disc and see what he could do. My friend then called me and said he has the fire folks behind him so I head back out to check on the guy with the tractor. I lost him a few times in the smoke but he did a bang up job in preventing the fire from jumping into a grass field even with embers landing all on him.

Brush truck and plow finally show up and got it knocked down in about 30 minutes. Burned about 3-4 acres of my friends pines. We found out that a guy burning debris to the East of my friends let his get out of control. You would have to be a dang idiot for burning anything now. Could have been worse


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> He ain't found my secret stands, I got em all in the easy to get to spots, Nobody ever looks there...lol



Your secret stands just happen to be where the other folks ain't.  Really no secret spots on the property, just some areas that are better than some.


----------



## Son

And the better spots change from one week to another. Depends on who's getting a crop in, or where a hot doe may happen to be. Sometimes it can be where nobodys been going for a few days.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> And the better spots change from one week to another. Depends on who's getting a crop in, or where a hot doe may happen to be. Sometimes it can be where nobodys been going for a few days.



I agree and will add that with a big buck it is just being in the right place at the right time. A hot doe ups the ante as well as a area that has had no pressure for a few days or weeks.

Saturday I came in off of Rd 4 to what I think was 8-Point Pond....I walked around the thing and found what I thought was a decent stand site....do some more looking and find a ladder that in the tree next to it had a old hanging stand that the tree had enveloped the chain Pretty close to where I was gonna hang a stand. Now I just have to pin in first and with the clearcut ought to make this area more better.


----------



## talisman

Swamp is the clearcut growing up any


----------



## kmckinnie

Wish I had a secret spot!








And they wish they had one too. lols


----------



## Swamprat

talisman said:


> Swamp is the clearcut growing up any



Not really.....no rain to stimulate growth of any kind. Bout the only thing trying to grow is the myrtles along the edges of the grass ponds, etc.


----------



## Son

That's the woodpecker stand, the old one with the chain in the tree. My son-in-law hung it years ago, It leaned so bad a woodpecker couldn't stay on it.


----------



## fish hawk

Now thats a truckload full of pork.....Good going!!!!


----------



## Son

It was over a hundard again today 6/2/2011 and no rain in sight.


----------



## Swamprat

Yep it is way to hot for this time of year.

Found this little beauty today while working...Central Washington County, Florida find. The past week has been good to me. I am thinking it is a Bolen but not sure. It has the alternate sides beveled.


----------



## Havana Dude

Nice rock Swampy.

Got a call from the Lumber company folks that surround our little piece of paradise. They seem to think our camp is partially on their land. It is a possibility, and if it is, well we will have to rectify. They are about to destroy some pretty woods next to us, to plant pines. Thats all part of it I guess, just hate to see it. We will be fine though. It may actually help us for a couple years, who knows. Won't be much to move, an old metal shed, the cheap kind, skinning rack, water barrell, and some misc junk. It just sucks to have to do it in the summer. I am in for yellow fly h e l l .

Oh yea....and I became an uncle today. My sis had a baby girl about 1:30 this afternoon. Could not see her this evening as she is in NICU, as a precautionary measure since she inhaled some fluids. She will be fine and can't wait to see her.


----------



## Swamprat

Congrats on the uncle thing today....hope all works out well.

Kinda stinks if you need to move things and yeah your area is the breeding grounds for all of the yellow flies in the Southeast. Ought to make your block more attractive to the deer with the cutting.


----------



## Son

Yellow flys, we got em here at Lake Seminole. Used to call em deer flys. And a few other names... Hit yourself etc..
Gosh it's hot, too hot for June. Just imagine what August might be like. Bow season might be too hot to enjoy this year.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,that looks like a beveled bolen to me,just my guess,might want to consult Son,I know he knows.

HD,congrats on the uncle award,I think them yeller flies will be in concert just about everywhere.


----------



## Havana Dude

Oh, and I came home from working a 48 to find out I had a jury duty summons for june 13. This is the 4th time in 16 years of living in this county. Served twice and sent home once. Hopefully sent home again. I don't mind doing my civic duty, just seems like I get one every 2-3 years.


----------



## oldways

May be there ain't alot to pick a  jury's from in Havana  without a history Just saying LOL


----------



## Havana Dude

oldways said:


> May be there ain't alot to pick a  jury's from in Havana  without a history Just saying LOL



That is quite possibly very true


----------



## oldways

I know I live in Whigham just north of you..


----------



## Swamprat

We got about 3/10" of rain yesterday afternoon, not enough to put a dent in the drought but it helped the grass and plants and gave my sprinklers and well a break.

Gonna get hot again though....102 on Sunday and 104 on Monday.


----------



## Son

Radar showed lots of storms around us yesterday, but they were mostly thunder and lightening. Not much water came down. I got nothing here at Lake Seminole.


----------



## Swamprat

Son, you ever get your boat running. To hot to be fishing anyway unless you are in a tree lined creek and even then it might be almost bearable.


----------



## Son

Yes, I managed to get it to run enough to go the the ramp and bring it home. Took off the carbs and found the float in the top carb, full of gas. Put the float in the sun for two hours, and the gas evaporated. The floats have a seam along the top that are tight, but not completely sealed. Plastic floats, an outboard mech told me can asorb gas thru the plastic, when the float gets heavy enough to put the seam in gas, it never comes back up. Motor will be difficult to crank, but if cranked will run fast. Flood out when back to idle. Once flooded out, will not crank again until all that gas disapates. Boom, I'm becoming an outboard mainiac.
And I agree, too hot to fish, especially for us older anglers. Heat doesn't treat us very kindly. And then, I have the skin cancer problems, so really, night fishing would be best for me. Problem is, most people around here aren't brave enough to get on a dark lake. Especially one full of stumps.


----------



## Son

Tornado took roofs off several buildings in Donalsonville Ga, Friday afternoon.
Word is, it started near Colquitt, and headed south towards Fl. Irrigation systems layed over, trees uprooted and torn down. These things are getting too regular. This is the second time the roof over the old PW building has been taken off this year. Got Wilsons jewelers  and Flowers by Will too. Some damage to a few homes as well. Coming from D'ville to Lake Seminole south on highway 39, I noticed some tree limbs laying about here and there. And now, hurricane season is beginning.


----------



## Nicodemus

Son said:


> Tornado took roofs off several buildings in Donalsonville Ga, Friday afternoon.
> Word is, it started near Colquitt, and headed south towards Fl. Irrigation systems layed over, trees uprooted and torn down. These things are getting too regular. This is the second time the roof over the old PW building has been taken off this year. Got Wilsons jewelers  and Flowers by Will too. Some damage to a few homes as well. Coming from D'ville to Lake Seminole south on highway 39, I noticed some tree limbs laying about here and there. And now, hurricane season is beginning.





Dadgum, that`s the first I`ve heard of that. I came home from the cabin Thursday, and if the news up here reported it, I missed it.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> Tornado took roofs off several buildings in Donalsonville Ga, Friday afternoon.
> Word is, it started near Colquitt, and headed south towards Fl. Irrigation systems layed over, trees uprooted and torn down. These things are getting too regular. This is the second time the roof over the old PW building has been taken off this year. Got Wilsons jewelers  and Flowers by Will too. Some damage to a few homes as well. Coming from D'ville to Lake Seminole south on highway 39, I noticed some tree limbs laying about here and there. And now, hurricane season is beginning.





Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum, that`s the first I`ve heard of that. I came home from the cabin Thursday, and if the news up here reported it, I missed it.



I hadn't heard about that either. They like to deny tornados in these parts. They like to say it was a strait line wind or down draft. Hard to deny twisted up trees though.


----------



## Son

Ya'll wouldn't believe it if you saw the damage. Takes a roof off, and doesn't touch the buildings beside it. Skips over a block, comes down again and takes more roofs off, the skips again. Havn't heard if it got any homes south of D'ville or not.


----------



## Swamprat

Saw all of that on the Dothan news last night....isn't the second time in a month roofs got ripped off in D-ville or was it a fire that destroyed a building downtown.

Since our rain Friday we got a light shower yesterday and other than that just thunder and lightning.


----------



## Son

First time, roofs got ripped off. Second time lighting set fire to some buildings. And Fri, tornado ripped roofs off again. Donalsonville has had some bad luck so far this year. Luckily, nobody's been hurt that I've heard about.
At present 8:55 June 5th, there's a big storm coming down the Chattahoochee in Early Co, but too far west to help out our hunting grounds.


----------



## Swamprat

Yep D-ville is seeing some bad luck for sure.

Saw the radar, just hoping that storm would just go East but does not seem like that will happen. At least we have chances of rain all this week, slim chances but better than no chance.


----------



## Son

10 PM, we had a five or ten minute rain here at Lake Seminole. Lots of thunder. I think my yard got wet.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,is it low tide at Lake Seminole?,or did they dump it?


----------



## Son

Seminole low? Yes it is and too hot for me to fish.

We just had some thunder about 30 minutes ago. No water came down.


----------



## Swamprat

Radar looks like there is some rain on the Early/Miller County line so hopefully the lease is getting some.

Got some thunder around my area.

Was working along the Shoal River outside of Crestview. Pretty low right now. The work boat left with 3 blades on the prop and I got it back with 3 blades so it was a good day. A few times I got worried after banging into several barely submerged tree trunks but it was to shallow to run anywhere else.

At least the water felt good while working in it.


----------



## Son

Most i've heard anybody say any of the recent thunderstorms dropping was half inch. Shucks, when the sun comes up, that's gone in a jiffy.


----------



## Swamprat

Well the rain bypassed me again....Orange Hill was once again the steering factor like it was last night.

For the folks who don't know Orange Hill is the second highest part in the county at a whopping 310 feet I think above sea level. It is part of a ridge system to the East of me that I guess due to when the downdraft winds hit the ridge it causes a blowback effect and pushes the storms in the opposite direction. If I get a storm from the NE, E or SE then nothing...other directions we get rain.


----------



## Havana Dude

Rain has bypassed my area pretty much as well. North end of the county seems to have gotten some rain lately. Rode through there yesterday and seems these folks grass is looking way better than mine does with huge brown spots. I can't remember the last good measurable rain we had at our place. Here at work, our little holding pond is full so they must have got something while I was off.

Ya know, I can take the heat. Been working outdoors for years. But the dagum dog pecker gnats will absolutely drive me bonkers. Was out the other evening fixing a hot wire run around the horse pen, and dang near knocked my self out with my fence tool while swatting them things away. Ga., please ring the dinner bell for them things to come home.


----------



## Son

No matter which door I go out, those gnats know because they're always there waiting on me. They must have a sixth sense, esp or something. Surely, there can't be enough of em to guard all the doors.  
Dang it's hot, and no rain here yet either.


----------



## Havana Dude

Can't be very many at your place...........there all at mine


----------



## Son

Hot and still dry, Radar shows the rain to be far west of me today. So i've been watering the flowers and garden again. Just imagine what the wildlife is going through. I bet the deer are almost bald with this heat.


----------



## Swamprat

I just tow a chunk of bloody liver on a rope a few feet behind me to keep em off me. LOL

Works good till I get near a dog then we are playing tug of war. LOL


----------



## Son

I tried a new bug repellant yesterday, I couldn't get near a gnat after that. It's called Gator something...


----------



## Havana Dude

I'm gonna try and cut a hole in my britches.......see if that works.


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> I'm gonna try and cut a hole in my britches.......see if that works.



That is my last resort.....kinda funny last week at the house I had scraped the top of my hand and it was bleeding, the wife asked if I was gonna wash it off. Nope it is gnat bait I told her. Could kill 10-15 with one slap.

I have also learned during this time keep your dogs close to you at all times when outside. Man's best friend is also my 4 legged attractant.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamprat said:


> That is my last resort.....kinda funny last week at the house I had scraped the top of my hand and it was bleeding, the wife asked if I was gonna wash it off. Nope it is gnat bait I told her. Could kill 10-15 with one slap.
> 
> I have also learned during this time keep your dogs close to you at all times when outside. Man's best friend is also my 4 legged attractant.



Hey, gotta give praise when praise is due. Today was not too bad. Still dry as heck, but not too hot today. Rode a new property with my daughter and a buddy this morning. Have hunted the same block one time before. Not pretty woods at all. Scrub pines, sandy woods, but theres deer in there. I don't know yet, gotta find out some more details.


----------



## Son

Strange weather. Look at radar and see red/yellow on radar. Then check where it went thru and most of it was thunder and wind. And if there is rain in em, it ain't much, gone by the next day. Bet it would take a tropical storm to get our water levels back up.


----------



## Swamprat

Right now it might take a few tropical storms to get us back to normal.


----------



## Son

Heard tell, that Lake Seminole might get a drawdown to fix something. But I've searched the net and can't find anything about it. A winter drawdown would kill more weeds, and wouldn't affect any fish bedding.


----------



## Bear10

Anyone have any trail cameras out?


----------



## kmckinnie

Bear10 said:


> Anyone have any trail cameras out?



They gotem out but they are not showing them!lols


----------



## Swamprat

Bear10 said:


> Anyone have any trail cameras out?



Mine melted in this heat....


----------



## Son

Too hot for me to be out, so both of my cameras are here at the house. Have thought about it though. Having my normal truck luck, one in the shop, and one barely running. Also been working, remodeling a restaurant on the inside. Fellow trys to get me to work 7 days a week. Must be in a hurry to open. One good thing about this job is, it's air conditioned inside.. Noticed the deer are not coming in the yard lately. Must be too hot for em to move around much.
We need rain bad, or it's going to get like it was in 2006. Here's a picture at the 90' mark on our dock back then. My boat usually sits there.


----------



## Swamprat

Deer are barely moving around my house. Have just seen a handful in the last few weeks. I think they are sticking close to a water source right now. Luckily I have a few ponds within a few hundred yards to a 1/2 mile of the house that still have water.


----------



## Son

Dang, I bought some of that high priced bug repellant and found out. I'm allergic to something in it. So, began experimenting. Knowing that medicated powder will keep off redbugs and ticks, I dusted myself down with the powder and went out to mow. It worked, couldn't run a gnat down. Just don't get it anywhere near your eyes.

My favorite topwater plug in the 50's thru the 70's. Orlando Shiner


----------



## Swamprat

We got a good shower yesterday but not enough to dent the drought.

After Wednesday I might be gone for 9-11 days due to work, big project where we will have 5 folks working in around 27 counties and the project itself will go thru at least 32-35 counties of Florida.

Not looking forward to being away for Father's Day but it is what it is. Soldiers over seas have it worse than me.


----------



## Son

Yeah, not good being away from home for extended periods. When I was Military, I often thought the family forgot who I was. Hope they don't forget ya..  lol
As I watch radar this evening, got to watch the storms form south of me, and go south down into Fl. Yesterday, watched em come down the West side of the Chattahoochee, and just as they got close to me, dried up. Yep, been watering all eveing, but it's paid off. Got tomatoes everywhere, fridge, on tables etc.. Cukes, doing the same. Beans, got plenty of em and the eggplants are loaded with small eggs about 2 inches long now. I'll do another rain dance in the morning. Hope nobody is watching.


----------



## Swamprat

We got the clouds today but no rain....Was 104 and suppose to be that way tomorrow. Ridiculous for this time of year.


----------



## stealthman52

Swampy,Son,I do believe its hotter up your way than down here in Plant City,no rain here either,watering pecans,citrus,apples everyday.You rascals hang in there,Swampy,sounds like you got a gas liner project covering all those counties.


----------



## Swamprat

Actually doing some aerial photo work that will be in about 27 or so counties. We will have me plus four other folks from my office working on this in the field and then I will also be doing the office work at the end.

Either me or somebody else will be down around the Haines City and Plant City area next week. PM me your # and if it is me in the area maybe we can meet up for dinner or something.

And yep, it has been brutal hot up here for this time of year, it has gotten this hot before at this time but not for such an extended period. I think we have been 5-12 degrees above normal for the last 3 weeks and not much rain for the last few 3-4 months.


----------



## Son

Another hot day, watering as I type. Had a fawn run across the road out front of the house at 2 PM this afternoon. Bet the old doe was layed up, while fawn ran around exploring and learning. Guess the neighborhood dogs don't bother em much. Nothing on radar.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,fi you are around Winter Haven,Dundee area,I am at office Mon thru Thurs 7am to 4pm,then I make the ride to Plant City.
I will pm you my cell


----------



## Son

Saw several large rattlesnakes ran over on our highways in the last two days. They must be hunting water.


----------



## Havana Dude

Took the girl fishing this morning to Talquin. Know how a lobster feels now just before hitting the boiling water. Whew it was hot out there. Couple bream and a decent catfish. Gonna put with another small catch and stink up some grease tonight.


----------



## Son

Don't know what the temp is at your house, but it's 104 here on the north side of Lake Seminole. Panic, just sprung a water leak in the attic. Flooded the entire kitchen. Was the line going to the icemaker in the refrigerator. Split about two inches. This heat is taking it's toll. Having to water my garden twice a day to keep things from dying. All the birds love the sprinklers, they think I turn em on for them. Saw a nice doe come thru about an hour ago, going to the lake for water.


----------



## Havana Dude

It was 103 here in the shade on the front porch at 6 pm. Me the wife and daughter struck out for a walk, with thunder in the distance, and 1/4 mile later, turned around due to thunder all around us. It is raining now, with thunder and lightning. Got the fish fried, with some pups and grits............mmmmmmgood!!!!!!! Not complaining about the rain, but we could sure use more than we are getting.


----------



## Son

Just experienced a hail storm, big as golf balls. Still raining.


----------



## Son

Rain stopped at 9:45 PM. It was a good'un. But the hail storm lasted a long time and was scary somewhat.


----------



## stealthman52

that is big hail ,wow,wouldn't want to hit by stones that big from da sky,lol


----------



## Swamprat

Sitting in a hotel in Lecanto, Fl right now. First chance I have had to check in. Have worked 47 hours in 3 days.

Was working outside of Deland today and had a bad storm roll in. Actually saw lightning start two fires within a mile of me. One was in the woods and another hit a house, then the downpour came so I imagine it put out the woods fire. Firetrucks responded to the house

Wife and BIL said we got a bunch of rain at our place today, we need it.

Well off to bed.....4:30 comes early after a 16.75 hour day.


----------



## Son

Hotel in Lecanto? Guess they'll put the place on a map now. All my old stompin grounds have gone down the tubes.


----------



## Havana Dude

Got these pics on Lake Talquin 6-15-11, while fishing with my daughter.


----------



## Havana Dude

And an Osprey


----------



## Son

Nice picts. Couple months ago, I had an opportunity to watch an airborne battle between an osprey and an eagle right over our dock. Couple times, the eagle knocked feathers from the osprey.


----------



## Havana Dude

I remember you saying something about that Son. I am NO photographer for sure. The Osprey pics were a pain as she was flying around her nest PO'd at us for being too close. She would head toward the nest and then take off again and again. Thought for a minute she might dive on us, she got that close. The eagle eventually picked up a small bass, but No chance at a pic of it.


----------



## Son

Which way did it go today?  The rain that is...
Went and checked the hunting woods this morning. Didn't last long, by 10 it was too hot to do much walking. Looks like we got a good rain or two. Ponds are dry, but there's a puddle here and there.
Trees down across several roads. I pulled a couple over far enough to get by. Darn truck isn't running good, so I didn't over do it.


----------



## Swamprat

Son...it has been since the mid eighties last I was in Lecanto working, all it had was a store and the big radio tower. Now it has a Holiday Inn Express. Inverness has bled into almost Lecanto. Inverness has a Wal-Mart, Lowes, etc. Hardly recognize it.

Will be down in Pasco County at a little junction called Fivay Corner just south of Masaryktown. Can spell it but not pronounce it. Yep, gotta work Father's Day. Oh well so do other folks as well. Let's see have worked about 62 or so hours since Wednesday. And at around 84 since Monday. Bad thing is I am on salary, since I have worked an extra week wonder if I can take one off....

HAPPY FATHER"S DAY TO ALL!!!!!


----------



## Havana Dude

Hit the Lake again late this afternoon. Stumbled up on a nice cat that Asley caught and I got a decent bluegill as well. Caught several others but these two were the best ones.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,you taught her well,nice kittycat


----------



## Son

I've been thinking about catfishing, but it's been too hot for me.

Pasco Co, one of my old stompin grounds, dug most of it up looking for artifacts over the years. Caught some nice fish in the area you're talking about before urbanization took over. Gowers corner is at 52 and 41. Never heard much about the corner in Chicken town.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,I was with Son when he dug up some nice ones just North of SR52 and a tad West of US41.Only person i seen that can dig and never get dirty and back then he could give  a gopher a good run for his money on diggin.


----------



## Son

Hey, somebody ran down three power poles, and our power has been out every since about 3:30. Talk about hot, no air, tv, nothing but heat. Just came back on at 9:20. Location of the wreck is somewhere down towards Sealys Landing.
Neighbors went out fishing this morning, caught two small cats. And that was all. They said, it was hot out there. I tried to tell em.


----------



## Son

I know ya;ll ain't going to believe me, but it was hot again today. Still hot at sundown. Darn deer coming in the yard again, eating everything in site that isn't fenced in.


----------



## Swamprat

Son....I was incorrect, it is Fivay Junction not corner but I was actually about 2 miles North of Gowers Corner on 41.

Stealth....I wish I could have been in the heydey of digging back then.

I saw in the St. Pete paper an article about a I think Frank Garcia who is an amatuer (sp) archeologist who has uncovered tons of dinosaur, turtle, animal fossils. It is unreal. I am sure a few of you know the name and have met him. He is in the Tampa area. Neat article, at least for me.


----------



## Swamprat

Oh just an update....I am now trying to amass the most hours ever for a two week pay period. As it stands now I have 113 hours with 6 days left, my goal is 200 hours. Worked 19 hours yesterday.

Either I can do it or it will kill me but I think I can do it. Not sure how I am surviving now but I am. This is actually worse than the 3 day tidal study where basically we were up for close to 60 hours straight


----------



## Swamprat

HD.....almost forgot. Cool pics and congrats to your daughter on the cat. If you had several more of them I am showing up for dinner.

Right now as hot as it is and dry hit the deep holes or any feeder creeks running into a lake.

My BIL asked if I wanted to go out on a party boat July 9th with several other folks from work....cost is 200 per person. Told him I ain't spending 200 bucks for two snapper and other fish that are shark bait.


----------



## Son

I know Frank Garcia...Nice feller.


----------



## Son

It's so hot and dry, I'm wondering if our deer have turned into jerky?


----------



## stealthman52

Swampy,don't you wish you were hourly?,seems like your company might be expecting too much,but then again maybe they will give you a big bonus,break that bonus and promise you bigger and better thangs,lol.
I heard of Frank Garcia,never met him,fossil recon man


----------



## Havana Dude

I'm on day 3 of a kidney stone. May have to go to doc today for some relief. Yesterday was awful pain. I'm hoping to pass this thing soon.


----------



## Son

I feel for ya, last stone I had, put me on the floor rolling for almost four hours.
When I feel one coming on, I start drinking lemonade. Don't know if that helps, but it can't hurt. Acid should eat up that calcium stone.


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> Swampy,don't you wish you were hourly?,seems like your company might be expecting too much,but then again maybe they will give you a big bonus,break that bonus and promise you bigger and better thangs,lol.
> I heard of Frank Garcia,never met him,fossil recon man



I make up for it during hunting season....a half day here, a half day there and get paid my 8. It all evens out in the long run. We keep unofficial comp time so if I want to take a morning off to chase deer, turkeys or trout and reds it is not a big deal. We just call it a "Dr's Appt."

Son bout time for a new thread.....not sure what you are gonna name it....maybe a "Millearly SW Part of the State including Lake Seminole"


----------



## stealthman52

SR,where i is,they call it PTO,personal time off,just starting to rain here at house and its 9:30pm est
You better have eyes like an eagle to beat Son on surface hunting pts,I got luck one time surface hunting with him and Bob Poole (FWC),Bob steped right on a blood red marion with Blue ticking,when his heel came up,I spied it,flipped it out and wow could not believe it,picked it up and yelled at the two wide open speed walkers,Son and Bob and said,hey look at this.


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> SR,where i is,they call it PTO,personal time off,just starting to rain here at house and its 9:30pm est
> You better have eyes like an eagle to beat Son on surface hunting pts,I got luck one time surface hunting with him and Bob Poole (FWC),Bob steped right on a blood red marion with Blue ticking,when his heel came up,I spied it,flipped it out and wow could not believe it,picked it up and yelled at the two wide open speed walkers,Son and Bob and said,hey look at this.



I got your PM and your # so if I am in your area I will call.

Don't worry, I can speed walk with the best if need be but I prefer the slow methodical pace....kinda like hunting that lightwood post in a swamp. The speedys go right by it but the slow poke looks for ancient evidence or any kind of evidence as he is walking.


----------



## Son

Tortoise and the Hare.


----------



## stealthman52

My speed days ended back in 1974,I quit racing dirt trackers,lol.You are right about the speedys,I seen crew membs walk right by a ltwood one day,let em get about 50 feet away and said whats wrong with this ltwood?,It didn't say here i is?


----------



## Son

Speed, I tried to outrun a fellow who was on a walker in the gro store today. He won.. No rain today, looks like it went south to Tallahassee.


----------



## Swamprat

Been having some good rain around the Tampa area. Not sure what we have been getting at the house. 

To be honest I ain't even sure what day it is, I think Saturday but it looks like my days are booked till next weekend. 3 weeks without a day off. Looks like I will be spending the 4th of July sleeping


----------



## Son

It's been raining south of the Fl/Ga line and going SE towards Tallahassee etc.. Rained in SE Al yesterday evening, but skipped over Lake Seminole, then started raining again after passing over us. Voo Doo......


----------



## stealthman52

draw a rain turtle,see if it helps


----------



## Son

Well, the rain went on both sides of Seminole co today, as it went south to Florida. Somebody's peacock is coming into my yard, eating my tomatoes.  That ain't going to work.


----------



## kmckinnie

Fried P breast! Itssoooo goooood!


----------



## Son

Rain jumped over Lake Seminole again. We got 40 drops per acre and it was gone on down into Florida.
Peacock is still here, I went out and picked all tomatoes that were turning.


----------



## kmckinnie

Male or female p bird!


----------



## Havana Dude

Son, you got twice as much as we got then. All that formed just to our south. We could see it, smell it, hear it, just no rain


----------



## Son

Got a male, looks like a two or three year old, got some good spurs and a long tail. Story going around is, a woman across the lake bought 7, and turned em loose. Looking for the other six to show up. Recently bought new plugs for my 40 hp Mariner. The didn't work good, so I bought two more, but this time got the right kind. Had to change plugs today to get the darn thing to run. While running with the hose on it, noticed my water pressure was weak. yep, time for a new impeller. Glad I caught that here at the house. Darn thing is only about 10 years old, can't understand why it's worn out.  lol


----------



## Swamprat

Suprised the impellar has lasted that long with that water in Seminole....

We got a good rain in town today but nothing 7 miles South at my house.

The official total for my last two weeks at work was 183.25 hours. Our automated time program does not calculate past 100 so my overtime showed up as **.**. Got paid for 80 with the 103 showing up as OT but it is just a freebie for me.


----------



## Havana Dude

SR, you need to get up off your lazy............. Naw, just pokin at ya. Glad you got the work. I can relate to the 100+ hour weeks. Did it for years, and it got old. Don't have much pocket change now, but gradually getting a little sanity back.


----------



## Son

A local feller recently caught a 50 # catfish in Lake Seminole. It was a blue or channel. Not a flathead. Picture wasn't too good, I think it was a blue.
Come on rain, I see ya on radar..


----------



## Son

Just had a real 30 minute rain...


----------



## Swamprat

We had a good frog strangler this evening.....it must have rained 3" in an hour and it is still raining but it is a light rain.

Hope the lease got some of the rain....seen the radar earlier and it looked like we might have got some rain.


----------



## Son

Bruce came home yesterday evening after mowing up there, said it was still dry as a bone. Only a light rain, and it didn't last long.


----------



## stealthman52

Bruce was up there getting it done,lol,while Son' was on outboard motor tuning.


----------



## Son

Outboard needs a new waterpump. Had to change the plugs. Had put in a couple of those new fangled things and they quit firing. Put in two of the old type in and it runs like a fleeting, uh, motor.. Have ya'll noticed, these new type bass boats are not made to paddle, or scull. Motor quits, and you're done That's when the cellphone comes into play. "Hello, can you come and pull me in"?


----------



## stealthman52

I thought US Coast Guard regs states you have to have a paddle,or push pole some other means to propoell the boat ?


----------



## Son

Oh yes, you are required to have a paddle. But try and use it on one of these bass boats. Very difficult task at best.


----------



## Swamprat

Gonna head to the lease mid-day on Sunday for a look around. Got chores to do today and got a pork shoulder I will be smoking on Monday.


----------



## stealthman52

Smoke it easy,I might pull out the Cookshack smoker and do some babybackers.


----------



## Swamprat

About 180 degrees for 5-6 hours ought to do it.

Was gonna do ribs but wanted some meat left over to shred and make some sammiches.


----------



## Son

Heat index 105 right now. Gnat index, 1000 per square inch. Think I'm going to stay inside, looking out. Spent a couple hours in the woods this morning, it was torture to say the least. There was no water anywhere I looked, even the deepest ditches and ponds were dry. Guess the wildlife gets their drink when the farmers are irrigating.


----------



## Swamprat

Gotta love the GPI index. That is Gnat's Per Inch, anything between 3-500 is miserable. Above 500 and your best bet is to hang raw liver off your neck to keep them out of your face.

Getting a little rain right now. The key word is "little" Thought we were gonna have a good one the way the lightning and wind rolled in.


----------



## Swamprat

Well it started like the aftermath of a chili cook off - lots of wind and noise but it finally started raining properly.


----------



## Swamprat

Still dry and hot at the lease. Got one stand up and lost about 5 gallons of fluid in the process.

Not much moving, saw a few fresh tracks. Lots of walking and scouting.

It did rain a little in D-ville and also toward Malone on my way back.
Had a small shower earlier at the house. That little shower got the deer moving in my area. Saw 7 out feeding in 3 different areas within a mile or less of the house. Saw two decent bucks in velvet crossing a hayfield just on the outskirts of town at 7:45 this morning.


----------



## Son

9:30 on the 4th, and a nice thunderstorm built right on top of us at Lake Seminole. Been raining for about 30 minutes now, and hope it last a while longer. Cypress Pond area.


----------



## stealthman52

Maybe when Ga DNR sees the drop in non res license purchases this year,they might come on down off the high horsey.


----------



## kmckinnie

I don't think so!


----------



## Swamprat

kmckinnie said:


> I don't think so!



Yep....you rarely will see fees drop to help anywhere.

What stinks is I have several places to join near the house for the same amount of lease money and pay my Florida resident fees but I opted to pay about 200 or so bucks more for a license to hunt in Georgia with a stable lease and some good folks on it.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamprat said:


> I opted to pay about 200 or so bucks more for a license to hunt in Georgia with a stable lease and some good folks on it.



Oh, I thought you were hunting Sons lease this year!!


----------



## kmckinnie

Swamprat said:


> Yep....you rarely will see fees drop to help anywhere.
> 
> What stinks is I have several places to join near the house for the same amount of lease money and pay my Florida resident fees but I opted to pay about 200 or so bucks more for a license to hunt in Georgia with a stable lease and some good folks on it.


Its more like 300



Havana Dude said:


> Oh, I thought you were hunting Sons lease this year!!



He wanted it bad son could of made another bone!!!

We wish you luck there! act sensable! Good luck my friend!


----------



## stealthman52

K,you are right it was 297 last year,I bought one,but not this year,I know of ten or so people that are not buying into the Ga non res this yr mainly because of Obamanomics.
Its not only Ga,a lot of other states also hungry,charging high fees for non res hunters,Montana is 947 for elk and deer,if you get drawn.


----------



## Son

Government grab is what I call it. They are always looking for something else to tax. If they can't find anything right off, they increase what they already tax. Some examples: Property taxes have gone up every year for the last ten years. Property values have lost about 45 percent in the last two years. So, local government increases taxes anyway. What gets me is, people keep voting for these idiots.
Contractors license: With the economy failing, Georgia went up on license and added some. I let mine expire.
Leases for hunting. Economy rock bottom, and they went up 500 more bucks this year.


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> Oh, I thought you were hunting Sons lease this year!!



At least that is who I paid my money to....

I forgot the license had went up another 100 or so. 300 bucks to hunt an hour away is kinda steep. Like I said can hunt several places around here but there is no camp life since everybody lives within 1/2 hour less. Even an hour is not far but I prefer to hang out and shoot the bull in the evenings.

Guess for the license cost I need to brush up on my big buck skills or just follow Son around.


----------



## Havana Dude

Aint it a cryin shame you gotta  pay for camp life? Gee whiz. I guess I'll never get to experience that ever again then. I have hunted pert near right by myself for bout 20 years now, I reckon thats just how its gonna be.


----------



## Son

Don't worry SR, I've been watching those movie star hunters on the Outdoor channel. By the time season opens, I should know how to hunt. Just don't know how I'm going to duplicate 40 bucks in a food plot, and have a problem deciding on which one to shoot. But I've learned some of the ketch words like, "cull buck", "That's a shooter", and "He's too young". The one thing I can't seem to get a handle on is Laughing when I shoot something. Seems on TV, some of really get tickled when they shoot something. And none of em would have been successful if they hadn't used all that high faluting stuff they're selling.


----------



## stealthman52

You are right Son, alot of them metro hunters with the green stamps go hunt those deer farms,there is even a competition gimmick been going on video hunts for prizes,money,almostus as bad as tournament bass fishing,has to money involved to bring out good metros.


----------



## Son

Professional hunters, I often wonder about some? Catch and release bass fishing? Each to their own, but snatch em out of here, take em there for weighing, and they never get back from where they were snatched. How great is that? It's about money, and I could never get interested in it. Sure, I like to have money as well as the rest, but do i want to keep up with the Jone's? No, because we would have to do without a lot of things to have one of those showcase bassboats. Same goes with trying to keep up with TV/video hunting. The one thing tournament hunting and fishing has done is, it's brought about many new products for us to use. Or should I say, spend money on. Do we really need em? I say, NO, cause we always did well fishing and hunting before all those new fangled gadgets and scents came along. Quit using all those crutches ya'll, and lets get out there and really earn those fish and bucks.


----------



## Son

Been invited to hunt a private 6000 acre farm in Southern Illinois, but I think it might be best to stay and hunt these big ol nasty Georgia bucks that's been fooling with me for the last few years. Knowing Ga will be much cheaper on my pocketbook. Futhermore, who would want to go kill a big buck that would make my Ga/Al mounts look small?  Homebody comes with age. and Ill might not like my camo jacket.
Miller Co. Ga, 250 pound 10 point.


----------



## Swamprat

Finally....a good rain at the house. Lightning is bad though. We have probably got 1/2" in the last 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Son

Missed us again, but it did cloud up and cool off into the 80's. So I cleaned half a wheelbarrow of fish. Mostly shellcrackers, some pulling fish.


----------



## kmckinnie

We went fishing the other day and caught a whole prince albert can full, and a few little ones as well.


----------



## florida boy

went up to lease yesterday and got a soild inch of rain . Had to beat out a fire in the pines started by lightning . Seen a few poults that the yotes havent claimed yet


----------



## Nicodemus

kmckinnie said:


> We went fishing the other day and caught a whole prince albert can full, and a few little ones as well.









Hey Son, about time to start you another one.


----------



## Son

Gotcha, these guys sure add a lot of post..    lol

Going for a new thread guys...


----------



## kmckinnie

Thanks son!


----------



## Nicodemus

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=629926


----------

